# Paranormal experiences thread



## dreamysnowx (Mar 13, 2014)

*Feel free to share and discuss your personal paranormal experiences here! Or just discuss anything in relation to paranormal activity. *

>Post your personal paranormal experiences.
>Post others personal paranormal experiences that you know of.

Over all, enjoy getting spooked out from reading experiences/stories from this thread! 
Have a story to share?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

xD I did have a thread like this awhile back but doesn't seem popular much~ I enjoy reading all of it =x

Just end of last year, my brother went to Thailand for tour with his friends. A group of 3 girls and 2 boys. So of cause with minimal budget they stayed in a hotel (I guess probably 3 star?) with affordable room rate. In the midnight, one of the girls heard someone talking to her but she couldn't understand anything from there, and sleepiness overrules so she went back to sleep. In the morning, there is fingerprint on her leg as if someone grab her and leave those print. 

They only talk about this one the last day so no one get afraid during the stay and found out actually one of them can actually "see" paranormal thingy but decide only to break this out on the last day trip too. Urgh...when he told us about this, I swear I don't want to visit Thailand ever!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 13, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> xD I did have a thread like this awhile back but doesn't seem popular much~ I enjoy reading all of it =x
> 
> Just end of last year, my brother went to Thailand for tour with his friends. A group of 3 girls and 2 boys. So of cause with minimal budget they stayed in a hotel (I guess probably 3 star?) with affordable room rate. In the midnight, one of the girls heard someone talking to her but she couldn't understand anything from there, and sleepiness overrules so she went back to sleep. In the morning, there is fingerprint on her leg as if someone grab her and leave those print.
> 
> They only talk about this one the last day so no one get afraid during the stay and found out actually one of them can actually "see" paranormal thingy but decide only to break this out on the last day trip too. Urgh...when he told us about this, I swear I don't want to visit Thailand ever!



haha oops xD
And that's scary! o:

I have a paranormal story to share! I was at woolworths with my sister (woolworths is an Australian shop) and I was filming with my phone while she was shopping and a shadow pushed her over while I was filming her! NO ONE was behind her and I clearly saw her being pushed over and she felt it too and I was too scared to watch the video so I deleted it straight away D: it was 12pm around aswell xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's my paranormal experience... and my only really scary one so far:

So my mom's side of the family is pretty messed up. My grandfather who is North Korean had a lot of wives after he moved to South Korea and he had a lot of children. One of them, my aunt (my mom's half sister), got married when she was 19 and moved to America and my mom had never seen her again.. although after she got married to my dad they tried looking for her but no luck. 
When I was in high school my mom found out that her half-sister, whom she had been searching for close to 10 years, committed suicide in a bar not far from her own restaurant. The cops gave us all her possessions, basically not much... just identification, cellphone, and some other random unimportant stuff. The cop also told us that my aunt had been deported from Hawaii a few years before that for selling drugs??? Anyways, we didn't even know she was in Korea and worked so close to my mom and they never met. A few nights later, I was up really late doing home work and I heard a cell phone ring that was neither mine nor my mom's. The next morning my mom looked like a ghost and she told me that the aunt's cellphone, which was still in a plastic baggie and had been out of batteries for a while apparently, had rung in the middle of the night. My mom said she just let it ring and couldn't bring herself to pick it up. It gave me goosebumps for months, especially since I had heard it as well from the other room. 

Other than that... I haven't had any ghost or paranormal experiences. In Cambodia on the high way there are always a lot of random people walking around aimlessly at night (there are no street lights) so my dad and I would play a game/joke so we don't fall asleep on the road/hit someone where we'd see if any of the people passing by have their feet not touching the ground.. (since the Cambodians say there are a lot of ghosts on the high way since people get hit by cars regularly and they really do look ghostly in the headlights). We call them kmoach which means ghost in Cambodian. My dad has joked around that the 60 years he's been alive he's never seen one despite the legends lol. So far we've seen no ghosts on the high way!!!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

>.< Paranormal do exist just we don't interfere with them and hope they don't to us too =D

And during the month of August, we don't go out much especially after dark because we believed that the month Hell Gate is open for the "other" world to join us =x oh and we have festival for this too!! Not sure if you celebrate it xD Actually is not celebration just prayers and food offering =x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yepp cause Cambodia was once known as killing field (read from book).

My mom told me that back when my deceased uncle who passed away due to illness, appear working in his factory and spotted by his lady boss. He actually had already passed away, and that's why his lady boss was wandering shouldn't he be in the hospital and why is he here? Only to received news later that he already passed away. Sad but maybe he couldn't let go of his job so is like a final farewell.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 13, 2014)

sillysloth said:


> Here's my paranormal experience... and my only really scary one so far:
> 
> So my mom's side of the family is pretty messed up. My grandfather who is North Korean had a lot of wives after he moved to South Korea and he had a lot of children. One of them, my aunt (my mom's half sister), got married when she was 19 and moved to America and my mom had never seen her again.. although after she got married to my dad they tried looking for her but no luck.
> When I was in high school my mom found out that her half-sister, whom she had been searching for close to 10 years, committed suicide in a bar not far from her own restaurant. The cops gave us all her possessions, basically not much... just identification, cellphone, and some other random unimportant stuff. The cop also told us that my aunt had been deported from Hawaii a few years before that for selling drugs??? Anyways, we didn't even know she was in Korea and worked so close to my mom and they never met. A few nights later, I was up really late doing home work and I heard a cell phone ring that was neither mine nor my mom's. The next morning my mom looked like a ghost and she told me that the aunt's cellphone, which was still in a plastic baggie and had been out of batteries for a while apparently, had rung in the middle of the night. My mom said she just let it ring and couldn't bring herself to pick it up. It gave me goosebumps for months, especially since I had heard it as well from the other room.
> ...



Just got goosebumps xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 13, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Yepp cause Cambodia was once known as killing field (read from book).



Yeah both my grandparents died during the Khmer Rouge genocide. It's really really sad. If you go to Tuol Sleng (the school where they tortured and killed people) and the killing fields location it's really eerie and you really feel like you're not alone. Cambodians are really superstitious about ghosts and death but I've never experienced any paranormal activities when I lived there.


----------



## Venn (Mar 13, 2014)

I really never had much experience, but I am pretty sure sure that I am the only one to remember this (unless I remind my family)

When my family first moved into the house we lived in now, my sister was woken up by a spirit staring at her in her room. I believed she said it was a little girl. Sometimes I think she said it was an old man, but I'm pretty sure she said it was a little girl. The next night, I woke up in the middle of it and noticed my door was open (my parents open our doors during the night) and I noticed a girl standing against the wall just out of my sisters room. She was looking down, and the thing was she looked just like my sister. Being a good brother, I got up and walked slowly to her, whispering her name. She didn't hear until I got up to her. I whispered her name and she looked up at me. The girl was definitely my sister. But the strangest thing happened next. Right after she looked at me, she disappeared right before my eyes. I stood there in shock. I was not sure what was happening. I walked into her room and I saw her sleeping there. So I had no idea what I saw. I walked back to my bed and went to sleep after. The next day, I told her and she mentioned she saw her on the first night. Ever since that night, we never experienced that at all. Also, before we moved in, my parents brought me to show the house and showed me the bedrooms that me and my sister would have. I could tell both rooms were owned by girls. The walls were sorta pinkish, the bed had lace, and there were many dolls.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 13, 2014)

Interesting. I've never experienced anything that could be regarded as paranormal, nor do I believe in the paranormal, but it's still interesting to hear other people's stories.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

my lamp turned on by itself twice that is the only thing i have ever experienced #BORING


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 13, 2014)

I wouldn't say I had paranormal experiences but I have saw things I could not explain logically. 
Me and my mother were coming home from the city, the route coming into our town is limited on street lights, more then one occasion we have seen something large( nothing like we have seen) running across the road or having the headlights catch the shape. lol every time we both got pretty spooked and blamed it on being tired. And one time there was a big blizzard and I saw "someone" pacing at the end of our lane like it didn't know where to go when I took the dog out to use the bathroom at 4am.
I don't spook easily as we live in the woods rurally but those did haha especially the last one as who would be out walking at 4 am with 60 plus cm of snow coming down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> my lamp turned on by itself twice that is the only thing i have ever experienced #BORING



haha that would of scared the living daylights out of my friend, she ran out of our workplace when the tv came on before XD


----------



## chillv (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a dream of seeing circular constellations that when I looked more in detail were UFOs. I woke up, went back to sleep only to have another dream where I see a constellation that eventually revealed itself as a mothership.

Also, it was hot outside once and I started seeing characters like Spiderman outsides of a store and then Spongebob inside.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

There has been a memory that I will never forget, and I swear it was not a dream.
When I was about 4 or 5, we went to an airport to check out some planes (My dad likes planes so yeah), and when we were talking with a pilot, I saw something so weird, I never forget it, I saw a dusty muddy lizard or frog curled up in a ball floating through my face. It was just curled up.. AND IN MY FACE. I tried to step on it multiple times.. but we were about to leave, and I haven't seen anything like it since. I'm sure it was not my imagination, it was there, I didn't feel it, but I did something physically to it. Throughout my life i've always had theories like the lizard was going to heaven or something, but there was no proof or any kind of science to explain that. I just don't understand, lizards can't fly through the air, right?


----------



## CM Mark (Mar 13, 2014)

I live right on what used to be railroad tracks back in the late 1800's early 1900's. About 500 yards from where my house stands right now there was a fatal train wreck on April 20, 1905. The only fatality was the conductor, but every year on the 20th, the train goes down the tracks, trying to complete its run. I've seen it twice, but I hear it every year. There are no train tracks on the trail any more, it is now a nature preserve walking trail, but it still happens every year.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> There has been a memory that I will never forget, and I swear it was not a dream.
> When I was about 4 or 5, we went to an airport to check out some planes (My dad likes planes so yeah), and when we were talking with a pilot, I saw something so weird, I never forget it, I saw a dusty muddy lizard or frog curled up in a ball floating through my face. It was just curled up.. AND IN MY FACE. I tried to step on it multiple times.. but we were about to leave, and I haven't seen anything like it since. I'm sure it was not my imagination, it was there, I didn't feel it, but I did something physically to it. Throughout my life i've always had theories like the lizard was going to heaven or something, but there was no proof or any kind of science to explain that. I just don't understand, lizards can't fly through the air, right?



EWWW IF THIS HAPPEN TO ME I WILL DIE!! EWWW NO LIZARD!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to get nightmare every night and woke up half night, it happen every night and I often dream of scary clown. I don't understand how clown suppose to make kid happy. They scares me seriously. I still hate clown. And I still dream often just not waking up anymore (unless is a real scary nightmare).


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a few myself, but I will tell the 3 I remember the most 

This one is well I only remember it a little but my parents and grandparents remember it more  then I can since I was really
young at the time so they would talk to me about it and ask if I can remember anywho this is the story, when I was a small lil child I had a friend named heather, and my dad would always ask who I was talking to and I'd tell I am talking to heather which confused him since I had a cousin named heather as well who was of course alive and is still alive, so why would I make an imaginary friend named heather, he just shrugged it of and let me continue playing with my imaginary friend. everything was innocent at first just a child having fun with her make believe friend, then it all went wrong, I then started to come running and crying at my parents asking them to make heather stop hitting me and throwing things at me, they didn't know what to do, but still I always asked them to make her stop. I also told them that heather was always in my room watching me she would not go away.
=====================================================================
this one I remember myself not sure how I can remember this one but not heather, I guess I blocked it from my mind anywho, me and my mom are in the kitchen I am waiting in the middle of the room as she makes us some food
when she was done me and her walked out and she looked at me and then screamed at me she asked what did I do to myself this confused me, what did I do? I didn't do anything?, so I look down and there is huge deep cut going down from my knee and to the middle of my leg. The weird it wasn't there when I went into the kitchen, I didn't scrape against anything nor did I feel anything cut me cause if I did feel it, I'd be crying like a b**ch and also with how deep it was I should have felt it happen but I didn't, it just appeared on my leg.
=====================================================================
also the most ****ed up story, is that one day I woke up to my parents screaming in my room 
causing me to wake up of course, and I see that my bed has blood on it and I looked down and I see our pet rabbit
on my bed with it's head torn off, scared the **** out of me, cause why was it even on my bed, I don't remember ever bringing our pet rabbit into my room at all, did something happen, did I sleep walk and kill our pet rabbit, I didn't know what happened.
and I was so confused. 

All in the same house, The house however is no longer around
it was torn down, and new houses are built on the place of where it once was.​


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you find out who Heather is?

OMG those seriously sound scary. I am glad you moved out from there =( stay safe k.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 14, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Did you find out who Heather is?


nope I never figured out who she really was.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I myself very much believe in the paranormal, and I say that only because I believe it's absolutely impossible for us to be the only forms of life, and so I do not just believe in the paranormal, but I believe in almost every theory of dimenstional reproduction, yet I have to say I've had hardly any, if any at all, paranormal experiences. All I can say is that if anyone, or anything, wishes to interact with me, I shall not object, unless they're dangerous, of course.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

everyone's stories are srsly giving me the creeps, and I'm home alone ):


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 14, 2014)

where's oath? i'm sure he'll enjoy this thread

anyways my mom has been interested in paranormal stuff for a long time. she works at retirement homes, and that's where a lot of people have passed away of course, so she has seen some things. doors slamming in the middle of the night (she works night shift), strange lights, voices, etc. she's felt tapping on her shoulder, and someone even whispering in her ear. but no one is ever there when she looks. the current retirement home she works in has an 5 floors, but only 4 are used. the 5th floor is abandoned, rumors say it's because it has so much activity.

i used to work part-time at a different retirement home and i saw some things as well. lights flipping on, wheelchairs moving on their own, silent hill sh**, etc. one time i was carrying a load of towels into the laundry room and the door slammed in face. it wouldn't open. i had to call the manager to unlock it because i thought someone was pranking me. when he came, the door opened fine. it wasn't even locked. there was no one in there.

the current house i'm living in... idk it's weird. my parents and my brother have both claimed to have seen a little girl in a brown dress, but i haven't seen her. my mom said she saw her walk through the living room in broad daylight, my dad saw her running around in the backyard, and my brother claims to have seen her peek from around doorways and the hallway corner. when i was little, i used to hear footsteps walking down the hallway and stop at my door (i thought it was my mom coming to check on me) but when i looked, nothing was ever there. when i was in junior high, i was alone at home and i walked into the kitchen and the microwave was on. like. on. the tray was spinning and the light was on. but the microwave door was wide open. it was creepy as hell. the only recent activity has been ceiling fans and lights turning on by themselves. it's usually ceiling fans.

ohh yeah one time i was at a sleepover at my friend's house (he lives in an old house) and the four of us were in the living room, which has a huge window that overlooks the entire yard and street. suddenly we thought we say something behind the fence that darted from the trash can? idk we saw something. but suddenly, while we were looking, we heard a loud thud followed by three or four picture frames that fell from the wall and broke. we were so startled we woke my mom's friend and she told us to not worry about it and go to bed. and that we did.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

Reizo said:


> where's oath? i'm sure he'll enjoy this thread
> 
> anyways my mom has been interested in paranormal stuff for a long time. she works at retirement homes, and that's where a lot of people have passed away of course, so she has seen some things. doors slamming in the middle of the night (she works night shift), strange lights, voices, etc. she's felt tapping on her shoulder, and someone even whispering in her ear. but no one is ever there when she looks. the current retirement home she works in has an 5 floors, but only 4 are used. the 5th floor is abandoned, rumors say it's because it has so much activity.
> 
> ...



ahhhHHH SO MUCH GOOSEBUMPS RN :C

I shouldn't click on this thread when i'm home alone :c


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Venice said:


> The next night, I woke up in the middle of it and noticed my door was open (my parents open our doors during the night) and I noticed a girl standing against the wall just out of my sisters room. She was looking down, and the thing was she looked just like my sister.



I had a similar experience to this when I was 8. I woke up thirsty one night, so I decide to go get some water on the fridge. When I got out of my room, I was shocked to see mymy older sister going down the stairs. You know why?  *Because when I turned back to my room, her body was still sleeping there* (we slept on the same room). I got goosebumps. When I looked back to the direction of the stairs. She's gone.

I was 8 but I think it went something like that


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

oh MA GOSHH,

NOT GOING TO SLEEP 2NIGHTTTT :C


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't get creep out. But I delayed my work for spending time reading all the interesting stories here =x I should really get back to work now xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Something to share~



Spoiler: WARNING! read this under your own risk!But don't take thing too serious too



''After discussing many of the haunted hotels, if you happen to live in a haunted hotel and there are no other ways to avoid it, then you must try these 10 methods suggested* by the master of excorcist (They used 'supplied' in Chinese).



10 Ways To Avoid Ghosts In Hotels:

01. Before entering a room whether it's empty or not, you should either knock or ring the bell first.

This basically means 'excuse me for interrupting', and if you are able to speak the local language, it would be great to say it literally.

02. The first time you enter the door of the hotel room, its best to walk in side way.

The meaning behind this is that if there are any ghosts in the room, (in the text they use 'dirty thing', in Cantonese it means something unclean, slang word for ghosts) you are allowing them to leave the room so you as the customer can then accomodate the room thereafter. (I think this is like giving them the space to walk out as you enter the room.)

03. Prepare a pair of flip flops/sandals, placing them at the door with one at normal position facing straight and one opposite.

Apparently, if you do this, the ghost that enters from outside would follow the flip flop/sandal and leave.
(Not really sure how this one works @_@ maybe the direction of the sandals would lead them back out)

04. Place a small bottle of salt and a glass of water at the front of the bed (on the desk perhaps), this works like a charm to prevent ghosts.

05. It is best to flush the toilet one time before use, this would flush away all the unpurified things that was left behind.

06. Do not mess with the Bible! Especially if it's been left opened on certain page, do not close it!
(I heard this one from my brother before, apparently many hotels put Bibles in their rooms, and the pages are left open and shouldn't be touched. Perhaps the certain page contains the chant/prayer to keep 'them' away.)

07. Try to avoid wearing black and red clothings. On the other hand, wearing yellow clothings would prevent ghosts.

08. When sleeping at night, you must shut the toilet door and try not to switch on the lights in the toilet too often.

09. Don't face the mirrors when you sleep, as mirror attracts the negative (aka negative spirits -> ghosts).

10. When sleeping at night, it's best to leave your shoes and flip flop/sandals disarrange eg. one facing straight, the other opposite and do not make them neat. At the same time, do not allow the shoes to face/point to the bed. Best to kick them off randomly



Article not from me, get from some website


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

I wouldn't say Paranormal, but I tried lucid dreaming once and I ended up in sleep paralysis for a good 5 minutes and it felt as if a phantasm was holding my body down preventing me from getting up. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I wouldn't say Paranormal, but I tried lucid dreaming once and I ended up in sleep paralysis for a good 5 minutes and it felt as if a phantasm was holding my body down preventing me from getting up. Pretty scary stuff.



lucid dream? how do you do that may I ask? o:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 14, 2014)

I keep a supply of charms written on paper in chicken's blood & ink, along with a shotgun loaded with rice cartridges

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n67pclbiuA


----------



## Murray (Mar 14, 2014)

here is my spooky story some people dont believe it but its really true and real it is , one day i was Walking back from School and i was wearing my backpack and but as i was walking back from school i saw that the door was open on my way back From ,School. It was a weary winter morning and as i came back from school with my backpack "i went inside the house to find" in my horror that there was dog food in the cat bowl and i swear that i didnt put it there so i went to look around the house and there was NOONE AT ALL anywhere except for my mum my brother my two sisters and my aunt and as i put. My backpack back in my room i saw a pile of mangled dead bodies sprawled across my bed


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

Murray said:


> here is my spooky story some people dont believe it but its really true and real it is , one day i was Walking back from School and i was wearing my backpack and but as i was walking back from school i saw that the door was open on my way back From ,School. It was a weary winter morning and as i came back from school with my backpack "i went inside the house to find" in my horror that there was dog food in the cat bowl and i swear that i didnt put it there so i went to look around the house and there was NOONE AT ALL anywhere except for my mum my brother my two sisters and my aunt and as i put. My backpack back in my room i saw a pile of mangled dead bodies sprawled across my bed



wait.. what .-.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I post a paranormal experience my uncle had?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Sure lookyhooky :]

and what kind of dead bodies? Human?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Sure lookyhooky :]
> 
> and what kind of dead bodies? Human?


 


 The way I remember is that my uncle was walking outside at night near a Mcdonald's, and then there  was the plastic clown glued to the bench outside the Mcdonald's, except that the clown wasn't there on the bench and my uncle saw it walking down the street. 


 Lame, I know, but it's the only one I know of :/


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a story.....

So I was spending the night at my friends house and they had a mattress in the basement. His older brother was at his grandmas and hid dad was upstairs sleeping. (By the way we were 8) So we couldn't sleep and right when we were about to fall asleep my friend shrieked in pain! I looked over and wondered what happened. He whispered to me hurry close your eyes! So we did and fell asleep. When we woke up his leg was bleeding like a claw mark! We were so scared that whenever I spend the night we bring a baseball bat. Even if it's at his own apartment XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I've seen ghosts. And I do lucid dreaming sometimes otherwise idk.


----------



## Kit (Mar 14, 2014)

I had one when a friend of mine came over. We were sitting on my loft bed, in the dark, messing around on her phone. Then she told me that there was these white lights floating around my head. She recorded it on her phone with the normal camra app and showed it to me. Yup, they were there. She could see them. The cam could see them. But I couldn't.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2014)

Everything in our house always breaks. Toasters, kettles, televisions, doors, walls, computers, barbecues, fridges, dishwashers, clothes driers etc etc

Mum likes to think the place is haunted but I just blame it on dad buying cheap ****.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Everything in our house always breaks. Toasters, kettles, televisions, doors, walls, computers, barbecues, fridges, dishwashers, clothes driers etc etc
> 
> Mum likes to think the place is haunted but I just blame it on dad buying cheap ****.



There are no words to express how much I love this.
10/10 best story. ~ SPOOKY ~


----------



## Murray (Mar 14, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Everything in our house always breaks. Toasters, kettles, televisions, doors, walls, computers, barbecues, fridges, dishwashers, clothes driers etc etc
> 
> Mum likes to think the place is haunted but I just blame it on dad buying cheap ****.



v spooky omg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

Also yeah sometimes this holder we have in the kitchen falls down.. creep because it's good stuck to the wall..

And then I have pretty good hearing so I hear stuff all the time :/


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 14, 2014)

My old stoop in Malaysia had a weird ghost who liked watching me brush my teeth


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 14, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Everything in our house always breaks. Toasters, kettles, televisions, doors, walls, computers, barbecues, fridges, dishwashers, clothes driers etc etc
> 
> Mum likes to think the place is haunted but I just blame it on dad buying cheap ****.



I love this too. Best way to denied cheap stuff is to blame it haunted xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



orangepeanut said:


> My old stoop in Malaysia had a weird ghost who liked watching me brush my teeth



Ewwww that's one reason I never...well ok, I brush teeth with mirro in front of me lol, but I never like to look into it during midnight release. OMG!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone read through all the post, you should have realized that most paranormal experiences happen during young age, 8 or 10 (mostly 8 I see) all because kid's mind are more innocent and pure. This is why kids are more likely to see "cough* imaginary friend, something adults wont see nor trust.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I wouldn't say Paranormal, but I tried lucid dreaming once and I ended up in sleep paralysis for a good 5 minutes and it felt as if a phantasm was holding my body down preventing me from getting up. Pretty scary stuff.



My grandmother always scared me about that, saying that if you get sleep paralysis it's because a phantom is sitting on you (and that's why people hear whispering and weird noises while they are under). My mom used to tell me that your soul leaves your body when you dream and you get sleep paralysis when it can't get back in. 

I used to get sleep paralysis ALL the time when I was 12-15. I think it was because I was traveling a lot around that age and jet lag severely affected my sleep schedule. Before that I used to lucid dream during my nightmares which was AMAZING because I love horror movies and my dreams were basically like being in a movie. But eventually I stopped lucid dreaming and started getting sleep paralysis which just got annoying because it was uncomfortable than scary to me (since you're pretty much aware that you can't breathe/move and it felt like perpetual pins and needles). I always knew it was coming too because I could feel tingling in my fingers before it starts and I'd just think "ughhhh not this again". I still get it sometimes when I nap in the middle of the day. My friends who have experienced sleep paralysis say they can hear someone whispering or talking to them while they can't move. I've never experienced anything like that... my experiences with it I am usually just stuck in a dream or I'd dream of being in my room, fixated on one wall or furniture, or myself, and not being able to move. The only interesting thing about it is that it sort of feels like an outer body experience, depending on what I'm dreaming.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 14, 2014)

I heard alot about lucid dream and also read about it but I really still cannot understand how it really is. Does that mean you can totally control your movement in the dream? I often dream and almost every night without fail (good or bad, horror or not there must be one).

I not sure if I can actually control myself in the dream but everything seem pretty real to me.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 14, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I heard alot about lucid dream and also read about it but I really still cannot understand how it really is. Does that mean you can totally control your movement in the dream? I often dream and almost every night without fail (good or bad, horror or not there must be one).
> 
> I not sure if I can actually control myself in the dream but everything seem pretty real to me.



When I used to lucid dream everything about the dream was SO vivid. I never really have dreams of crazy, fantasy like environments (I wish I did.. I only get apocalyptic dreams, which is cool too), mine are mainly involving real people I know. I could usually control my interaction with these people in the dream rather than just watching myself do it. It's hard to explain.. but it feels like you can actually make conscious decisions. I have this one really crazy sleep paralysis (not really lucid dreaming) dream that's kind of scary under the cut though because it's a little R-Rated lol



Spoiler



So once in my old apartment I was taking a nap and I was under sleep paralysis. My bed was just a mattress on the floor and directly in front of me was my IKEA shelf that acted as a headboard I guess. When I went under I completely froze and I could only see this weird distorted angle of my shelf and the ceiling and the whole dream was in this weird bluey hue. I was stuck like that for a while and I could only move my head a little (in the dream, I don't know if I was moving in real life) so I could see my arms. Then another set a arms appeared that were kind of my own arms but it was this faded holographic version of it. I could even see my own arms stuck to the side of me so it was obviously another pair of ghost arms. I couldn't control them and I couldn't move my own arms because I was in sleep paralysis. I could only see these random holographic arms moving. Then the arms/hands proceeded to touch myself down there... it was ****ing bizarre. I could feel it too. I don't remember if I was turned on or not, I think I was uncomfortable.. but I couldn't move at all. Anyways I woke up soon after and I was sore there as if someone was actually rubbing. hahaha. ok that's my weird R-Rated story. I was molested by a ghost


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I think I had sleep paralysis once or twice, it's freaking creepy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sillysloth said:


> When I used to lucid dream everything about the dream was SO vivid. I never really have dreams of crazy, fantasy like environments (I wish I did.. I only get apocalyptic dreams, which is cool too), mine are mainly involving real people I know. I could usually control my interaction with these people in the dream rather than just watching myself do it. It's hard to explain.. but it feels like you can actually make conscious decisions. I have this one really crazy sleep paralysis (not really lucid dreaming) dream that's kind of scary under the cut though because it's a little R-Rated lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thiiis. sometimes I find myself having those.. sexy dreams. It's even more creepy since I can pretty much control what we do.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 14, 2014)

My family and I have experienced quite a few things over the years in the house we live in. We think it's the old man who used to live here because he had a heart attack and died on the doorstep. There's rumors that there's sovereigns in the house somewhere that he hid. no one has ever found them so if that's true it could be a reason why he still lurks around here.

At night when everyone is in bed and the door is locked we heard the door open and close then someone walking up the stairs. I think it's just him though just going about his business. xD

When we were young my sister was scared and said there was a man in her room. Around that time too the keys would go missing every morning. MY dad would look for the house key and couldn't find it, when later my mum would come downstairs and find them where he left them the night before. One day my dad's money went missing from his wallet for a day or so too then suddenly appeared back in there.

Years ago I was downstairs (everyone else was in bed) and I felt someone tug gently on my hair. 

One time I was brushing my teeth then when I was done I turned around and saw a black figure for a second. I've seen a shadow walk by in another room. Although with those two because it happened so quickly that could of just been me seeing things.

Once I was going to bed and I saw a white mist at the top of the stairs. to this day I still don't know why but I carried on walking up the stairs towards it. I wasn't even scared. I just felt so calm.

Once me, my boyfriend and a friend were doing a seance just using a candle and glass. We all took this seriously so when the glass moved we knew it wasn't any of us. We didn't get much of a message from whatever it was so we gave up. When we turned on the light I saw that my finger was bleeding even though I didn't feel anything hurt me. I feel like maybe that was some kind of warning because they didn't want to talk or something.

Now the time that has truly worried me is the time when a bunch of us were watching a moving in the summer house (we have a summer house down the garden. The movie we were watching I had already seen before so I went out for a cigarette. You can see my kitchen from the summer house and when I looked in it looked like there was a random man staring at me though the window. I thought I was just seeing things since your mind can play tricks on you from a distance so I just looked away and ignored it. Later after then film was finished I went outside with two other people for another cigarette and realized the man was still stood there. The other two people saw it too so we all went to investigate. Of course by the time we got there he disappeared. 

He looked way too young to be the man who lived here. I know when people become ghosts they look like they did when they were younger but I'm worried that it wasn't him and it was someone different. I like the experiences with the old man because I know he doesn't mean any harm but if it's a new spirit I will get worried about what they're gonna do. Especially that man at the window because he was stood there for too long. It's like he was waiting for me to go to him.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2014)

This isn't my own experience but it's one that a friend of my teacher's had. It's real creepy pasta.

Her friend moved into a new house with her husband and baby. They'd unpacked everything and it was their first night there properly ~ she put the baby to bed and then her and her husband sat downstairs watching tv like any regular night for a lot of people. All of sudden they both heard a knock at the door so she went to answer - no one was there. Thinking it was a little strange, she went back to sit and watch tv again with her husband; also telling him what happened. Then for a second time, there was another knock at the door and this time her husband answered it. No one. He stepped outside to have a look but couldn't see because it was too dark - then he thought it must be some knock and runners or trouble makers and thought that if it carried on, then he'd call the police. He sat back down for a 2nd time to try and watch tv with his wife. Around 5 minutes later, there was a banging on the door, and THIS time it sounded urgent. It seemed like someone was shouting too ~ they were clearly not hearing things. Her husband grabbed a torch and went to look outside; she followed behind him. They both looked round but there was nobody to be seen and there was no other houses nearby OR places to hide because it was a wide open spaced location. They were beginning to freak out (as you would) but if things weren't scary enough, the baby suddenly began crying - both of them ran upstairs, worried. The baby was fast asleep in bed. 
The couple were so scared that they had the baby sleep in their bedroom that night.

The next morning, she went to buy some things from the corner shop and ended up explaining the situation of the previous night to the shop keeper. He replied by saying that a baby had died in that house around a year earlier ~ believe me, they didn't stick around in that house for another night!


Another one was one that a different teacher told me. 
Her sister had just started working in a hospital and there was 3 floors. There was someone who was unconscious on the top floor and that was it. She went up to the top floor to do some regular check ups on the guy ~ what she didn't know was that nobody in the clinic ever went up there alone for a spooky reason. Just as she had finished the check up and was ready to leave, she felt a rush of some kind of energy, which she found was hard to explain, go down the corridor and the lights went out. She felt the most evil presence she had ever felt and it was in the doorway of the room she was in. 
She was so terrified that she had to call for someone to come and get her ~ in tears.

Spooky


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> This isn't my own experience but it's one that a friend of my teacher's had. It's real creepy pasta.
> 
> Her friend moved into a new house with her husband and baby. They'd unpacked everything and it was their first night there properly ~ she put the baby to bed and then her and her husband sat downstairs watching tv like any regular night for a lot of people. All of sudden they both heard a knock at the door so she went to answer - no one was there. Thinking it was a little strange, she went back to sit and watch tv again with her husband; also telling him what happened. Then for a second time, there was another knock at the door and this time her husband answered it. No one. He stepped outside to have a look but couldn't see because it was too dark - then he thought it must be some knock and runners or trouble makers and thought that if it carried on, then he'd call the police. He sat back down for a 2nd time to try and watch tv with his wife. Around 5 minutes later, there was a banging on the door, and THIS time it sounded urgent. It seemed like someone was shouting too ~ they were clearly not hearing things. Her husband grabbed a torch and went to look outside; she followed behind him. They both looked round but there was nobody to be seen and there was no other houses nearby OR places to hide because it was a wide open spaced location. They were beginning to freak out (as you would) but if things weren't scary enough, the baby suddenly began crying - both of them ran upstairs, worried. The baby was fast asleep in bed.
> The couple were so scared that they had the baby sleep in their bedroom that night.
> ...



if that was me, i'll be out of the house by the second the door starts banging D:


----------



## kite (Mar 14, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> My old stoop in Malaysia had a weird ghost who liked watching me brush my teeth



LOL.

That reminds me about something that happened to me as a kid.

I used to live in an old apartment complex. It wasn't scary or anything, it was quite pleasant to live in despite my experiences. I'm only going to mention one in this post though.

Anyway, one time I needed to go use the bathroom really bad. The layout of our bathroom was split into two so when you go through the door, you're in the left side of the room first. The bathroom was split in half with a wall because it was big. The other side of the room was for actual restroom use: with the toilet, bathtub, and sink. The room was shaped like a "U" (the doorway would be on the bottom left of the "U" if that makes sense). Inbetween the rooms, next to the doorway, was a full-length mirror that I use to see if anyone's using the toilet because the lock was broken (meaning, you wouldn't know if the bathroom was occupied unless you walked all the way in to the right).

So back to the story. I needed to use the toilet, so I busted in the bathroom and took a quick glance in the mirror to my right to make sure no one was inside on the other side. For a moment, I was slightly surprised to see my naked sister sitting on the toilet, staring right back at me through the reflection. We stared at each other for a moment. I mean, why was she naked in the afternoon, you know?

But I quickly got over it and took a step forward. Being the brat that I was, I planned to tell my sister that I needed the toilet. But to my utter shock, I saw that _nobody_ was on the toilet. _No one._ I looked back at the mirror with wide eyes to make sure that I wasn't hallucinating, but my sister wasn't there or looking back at me anymore. I kept doing double-takes between the empty toilet and the mirror, just standing there in the bathroom. There was no a sign of my sister anywhere. At this point I was pretty scared, but still ran to the toilet, did my business, and bolted out of there as fast as I could.

So later on, I found my sister and she was all "What? Why did you see my reflection? Why was I naked?! Why did you see me, NAKED?"

I mean, I don't know either, but it _was_ a bathroom. ahaha.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 14, 2014)

kite said:


> LOL.
> 
> That reminds me about something that happened to me as a kid.
> 
> ...



I believe this is what you call a doubleganger? D:


----------



## kite (Mar 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I believe this is what you call a doubleganger? D:



I did think of a doppleganger, but nothing bad really happened to her that day. She's still alive and kicking! Though I don't want to jinx it... *knocks on wood*

One time I heard a lot of laughing when I woke up one morning. It went on all morning long... I heard it while I was showering, dressing, then going in the living room and tying my shoes for school. Like something was utterly hilarious. I looked up towards the ceiling, thinking it was my neighbors (and wondering what was so funny), until my eyes landed on a photo on the wall, which happened to have its teeth showing in a grin as opposed to its normal, closed-lip smile. Then I blinked, and the photo was back to normal and the laughing stopped. So my perception is that whatever was there liked messing with me. >_>


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> if that was me, i'll be out of the house by the second the door starts banging D:



Me too.. I not gonna stay there for the night =v=

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, previously I talked about the Hungry Ghost Festival we celebrate in the month of August, short summary of that, it actually happen on the middle of the month in the chinese calendar(July 14th but is August in the normal calender we use)where offering food and prayer thing, so the wandering spirit will leave us in peace while have their wonderful feast from the food we offer. 

So here's the story. My teacher told us about his first time doing the offering for that month, instructed by his mom, he need to go out of his house to burn the hell notes and some other prayer thingy (I not sure what they call) and he do it kinda laid back and slow while arranging the paper to burn, it has to be neatly arrange before you put on fire. Suddenly, there's smoke coming out from the steel can kind of thing (urghh I pretty suck to describe it but something you must use to burn all the offering) and to make it worst, it raining for that night so the grass is a little wet, impossible there is fire actually...impossible. He got scared and quickly arranged them and put on fire (ah yes he haven't even lit any and there's smoke already lol). He told us it might be a warning from the spirits to rush him for his slow motion. He then ran back into his apartment and told his wife, and got another scolding from his mom for being playful and disrespect.

Also during that month we don't hang out after 7, and most importantly stay away from the beach, sea side, there's one freak accident happened at a rural villager (yes that month) more than..10 people died at the same river (different day but same river) from either fall down and sway away by the current or swimming and drown. So spooky and I will be good child during that month too.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

There was one time I had the bathroom light on, and I as under the covers hiding from DA GHOOOSTS, and then I don't see the light through the covers for a few seconds, then the light came back..


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 14, 2014)

It happened to my aunt.
Before her second child,or should i say third,She was supposed to give birth to a second child.But when she was sleeping,she dreamed about this 'creature' taking her 2nd child away from her.When she woke up,The 2nd child was never to be found.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> It happened to my aunt.
> Before her second child,or should i say third,She was supposed to give birth to a second child.But when she was sleeping,she dreamed about this 'creature' taking her 2nd child away from her.When se woke up,The 2nd child was never to be found.



I think she had some kind of vision. It happens a lot to me. In a dream I dream something very similar that happens in the future reality.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 14, 2014)

one time my power went out and my dad picked up KFC
had to be super natural


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Trundle said:


> one time my power went out and my dad picked up KFC
> had to be super natural



Detective Trundle solves the case again. Wow.. such genius.. such genius..


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 14, 2014)

Trundle said:


> one time my power went out and my dad picked up KFC
> had to be super natural



I love this.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh - but I love this thread c: I don't 100% believe in ghosts etc, some of my family believes in it a lot. But it's nice to hear these stories of your guys' experiences  ​


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 14, 2014)

I've lived in at least two haunted places. One apartment and one house.

One morning in the apartment when my mother was waking us up for school, she walked into the kitchen and all of the cabinets, drawers, and even the refrigerator was open. There wasn't a single sound of anyone in the house the night before, not to mention my bedroom was DIRECTLY across from the kitchen and I didn't hear a gosh darn thing that night. There was a bunch of other spooky things that use to occur at night as well. My mother's touch lamp coming on and off randomly in the middle of the morning with no explanation. Food scattered on the floor in the kitchen. The sound of footsteps going up and down the stairs with no one to be seen. Etc.

Then there was the house we lived in until a few years ago. It was probably the worst of the two. One night my step-brother and I were playing Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, we had pizza that night so there was an empty bottle of Coca~Cola on the floor, well... the bottle was laying on it's side and we watched in horror as the bottle rolled across the carpet and then rolled back into the exact place it was in. Needless to say, we continued playing our game but we were thoroughly spooked out. That house in general was a spook fest. My step-dad even said that one night he heard someone come down from upstairs(I was the only one who was living up there at the time by the way)walk to the side of his bed, then walk to the end of the bed, and sit down. No one, I repeat... NO ONE, was there. I was in high school at the time, and even I was terrified to go downstairs for ANYTHING at night. Always felt like someone was watching me when I was alone in my room.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 14, 2014)

Does this count? One time I had a dream about a certain Mcdonald's Neopet plushie. The day after the dream, I found that same plushie at a thrift store. The strangest part is that I had never seen it before, so I could not have known the correct shade of green, but it was the correct shade of green in my dream.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> Does this count? One time I had a dream about a certain Mcdonald's Neopet plushie. The day after the dream, I found that same plushie at a thrift store. The strangest part is that I had never seen it before, so I could not have known the correct shade of green, but it was the correct shade of green in my dream.



Visions


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 14, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> Does this count? One time I had a dream about a certain Mcdonald's Neopet plushie. The day after the dream, I found that same plushie at a thrift store. The strangest part is that I had never seen it before, so I could not have known the correct shade of green, but it was the correct shade of green in my dream.



Cool!! is six sense =x


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 15, 2014)

My father passed away in my old home unfortunately when no one was able to get to him in time. I remember going back to it soon after his death and getting super super eerie vibes coming from the inside of the house. I didn't even go in, but I FELT IT.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 15, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> My father passed away in my old home unfortunately when no one was able to get to him in time. I remember going back to it soon after his death and getting super super eerie vibes coming from the inside of the house. I didn't even go in, but I FELT IT.



I just got eerie vibes from this XDDD


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 15, 2014)

Some of these stories gave me the heebies lol! and I don't even believe in ghosts.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, so I've lived in areas in my life with lots of paranormal activity.  I've experienced 10 years worth of it on and off in my life.  I actually wrote a reply to "Do you believe in ghosts" on creepypasta.com.  If you wish to read it, here's a link to it.  None of this is overexagerated.  There may be some TMI in there about some ****ty things regarding a couple family members, I don't remember, but I don't care I guess.

But yeah believe what you want.  I wrote it about 6 months ago.   Here's the link:

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s303...3cb11bb33ab9/9a8f0bafbb67b137112aef9561f48512


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 15, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Hey guys, so I've lived in areas in my life with lots of paranormal activity.  I've experienced 10 years worth of it on and off in my life.  I actually wrote a reply to "Do you believe in ghosts" on creepypasta.com.  If you wish to read it, here's a link to it.  None of this is overexagerated.  There may be some TMI in there about some ****ty things regarding a couple family members, I don't remember, but I don't care I guess.
> 
> But yeah believe what you want.  I wrote it about 6 months ago.   Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s303...3cb11bb33ab9/9a8f0bafbb67b137112aef9561f48512



reading it now o:


----------



## kite (Mar 15, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Hey guys, so I've lived in areas in my life with lots of paranormal activity.  I've experienced 10 years worth of it on and off in my life.  I actually wrote a reply to "Do you believe in ghosts" on creepypasta.com.  If you wish to read it, here's a link to it.  None of this is overexagerated.  There may be some TMI in there about some ****ty things regarding a couple family members, I don't remember, but I don't care I guess.
> 
> But yeah believe what you want.  I wrote it about 6 months ago.   Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s303...3cb11bb33ab9/9a8f0bafbb67b137112aef9561f48512



Wow, that's nuts. I believe your story, and the story about the wolf-thing sticks out at me in particular. I mean, my experience wasn't terrifying or anything, but I can kinda relate. 

As a norm within many Asian cultures, we have offerings for the spirits for blessings, and luck and stuff for the new year. It's traditional to believe in spirits, yet I didn't really believe that the offerings were actually eaten by spirits, only people lol. But the same night last year after we did our ceremony, I was walking out of my room to the kitchen for some grub, when I stopped in my tracks at what I saw. I _swear_ that I saw some kind of monkey (or some kind of animal, it was too short to be human) eating the offerings that we left on the living room table. It immediately scurried away and disappeared when it noticed me. The food was still physically untouched, but I know what I saw because it was the only thing unusual in the living room. I'm in Southern California and there are no wild monkeys around here, let alone any other wild animal. I don't even have a pet. Seeing that definitely made me believe that spirits _do_ eat the offerings lol. Later on I told my mom what I saw, and she just gave me this look like I was talking about the weather. ._.; 

Well, at least I know that the point of offerings aren't really going to waste haha.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 15, 2014)

why am i reading this thread omg i'm like shaking right now


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 16, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> why am i reading this thread omg i'm like shaking right now



im shaking bc im obama self at home ;__; oh gawdd


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

My sad face when no one even acknowledged my post :c


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 16, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I've lived in at least two haunted places. One apartment and one house.
> 
> One morning in the apartment when my mother was waking us up for school, she walked into the kitchen and all of the cabinets, drawers, and even the refrigerator was open. There wasn't a single sound of anyone in the house the night before, not to mention my bedroom was DIRECTLY across from the kitchen and I didn't hear a gosh darn thing that night. There was a bunch of other spooky things that use to occur at night as well. My mother's touch lamp coming on and off randomly in the middle of the morning with no explanation. Food scattered on the floor in the kitchen. The sound of footsteps going up and down the stairs with no one to be seen. Etc.
> 
> Then there was the house we lived in until a few years ago. It was probably the worst of the two. One night my step-brother and I were playing Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, we had pizza that night so there was an empty bottle of Coca~Cola on the floor, well... the bottle was laying on it's side and we watched in horror as the bottle rolled across the carpet and then rolled back into the exact place it was in. Needless to say, we continued playing our game but we were thoroughly spooked out. That house in general was a spook fest. My step-dad even said that one night he heard someone come down from upstairs(I was the only one who was living up there at the time by the way)walk to the side of his bed, then walk to the end of the bed, and sit down. No one, I repeat... NO ONE, was there. I was in high school at the time, and even I was terrified to go downstairs for ANYTHING at night. Always felt like someone was watching me when I was alone in my room.


LOL I didnt even see this D: </3 so sorry MrKisstoe <333333333
and ok, that feeling when someone is watching you, I AM NOT GOING TO SLEEP TONIGHT. SLEEPLESS NIGHTS :CCCC

im home alone GAHH

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> My sad face when no one even acknowledged my post :c



I acknowledged it <3


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> LOL I didnt even see this D: </3 so sorry MrKisstoe <333333333
> and ok, that feeling when someone is watching you, I AM NOT GOING TO SLEEP TONIGHT. SLEEPLESS NIGHTS :CCCC
> 
> im home alone GAHH
> ...



Love you, boo boo.

And the whole feeling of being watched only happened when you were up in my room. *Only* in my room. Everywhere in the house felt completely fine, but as soon as you stepped foot in my room... it felt like a completely different world altogether. We'd be downstairs and it would sound like someone was pacing around in circles above us and we'd be the only people in the whole house. Heck, I was absolutely terrified to leave my room and go downstairs without turning on all three of the lights: my bedroom, the empty bedroom beside mine, and the downstairs hallway light. That way I wouldn't go upstairs to a creepy pitch black room. There were even nights where I would wake up and it'd feel as if someone was standing at the foot of my bed... just leering over me.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 16, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Love you, boo boo.
> 
> And the whole feeling of being watched only happened when you were up in my room. *Only* in my room. Everywhere in the house felt completely fine, but as soon as you stepped foot in my room... it felt like a completely different world altogether. We'd be downstairs and it would sound like someone was pacing around in circles above us and we'd be the only people in the whole house. Heck, I was absolutely terrified to leave my room and go downstairs without turning on all three of the lights: my bedroom, the empty bedroom beside mine, and the downstairs hallway light. That way I wouldn't go upstairs to a creepy pitch black room. There were even nights where I would wake up and it'd feel as if someone was standing at the foot of my bed... just leering over me.



I love you too <3333

omg, I am srsly at home ALONE right now and now I feel like someone is watching me *hyperventilates*


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I love you too <3333
> 
> omg, I am srsly at home ALONE right now and now I feel like someone is watching me *hyperventilates*



I used to hide under my blanket and sleep that way up until I was about 16 because I was scared of spookies.

*True story*


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 16, 2014)

hahah  I thought I was the only one who did that, there is one movie I still cannot watch to this day, I wont move until the light is turned on XD feel too creeped out/something is watching.


----------



## Miley (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to think someone watched me when I was sleeping at my old house.
I would be soo paranoid..

Now i'm fearless >


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Once my mom told me about a story a criminal was shot in a hotel we drive by all the time, and said his ghost would follow us home.

My mom is a jerk.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

A serial baby killer was shot and killed in my grandma's house years before they moved in. He used to bury them under the floorboards in my grandma and grandpa's bedroom.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> A serial baby killer was shot and killed in my grandma's house years before they moved in. He used to bury them under the floorboards in my grandma and grandpa's bedroom.



That's nut funny. dun do that dats nooghiodfksjgffjfgh


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> That's nut funny. dun do that dats nooghiodfksjgffjfgh



Surprisingly, it's true. Their house is spooky as hell. Everyone in my family knows that house is haunted. Haha.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Surprisingly, it's true. Their house is spooky as hell. Everyone in my family knows that house is haunted. Haha.



Oh.. I have taken a big interest in you now.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 16, 2014)

*grabs flashlight*
My time has come (￣▽￣)

It all started in 3rd grade. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time, but I still remember it clearly. I had been sick for the last week, so much so that I had to miss school the day. Finally as night time came my mom hugged me goodnight and I rested underneath my warm covers. However as I slowly felt the depths of sleep taking over me I couldn't shake off a feeling of pricking at my neck. The next thing I knew I was peacefully waking to an island. For some reason I could walk on water as I made my way through. All I knew was that I wanted to get to it, no matter what it took.
   Next thing I knew I was awakened from my strange dream and looking at a dawn sky.

HOWEVER~~
*dramatic pause*
I wasn't in my bed anymore, I was under a tree, about ten feet from my house! (^○^)
My mom rushed over to me and carried me back to my bed on the second floor, all while I was crying. That night though I couldn't fall back asleep, still remembering the island~~~~~



*flashlight off* Heh creepy huh?（＾∇＾）it's a good thing ghosts don't exist though. I'm sure it was probably just a case of sleepwalking...

Eh...? Hey....what's that sitting on your shoulder!? Oh good. It's gone now...


( ^ω^ )


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *grabs flashlight*
> My time has come (￣▽￣)
> 
> It all started in 3rd grade. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time, but I still remember it clearly. I had been sick for the last week, so much so that I had to miss school the day. Finally as night time came my mom hugged me goodnight and I rested underneath my warm covers. However as I slowly felt the depths of sleep taking over me I couldn't shake off a feeling of pricking at my neck. The next thing I knew I was peacefully waking to an island. For some reason I could walk on water as I made my way through. All I knew was that I wanted to get to it, no matter what it took.
> ...



I used to sleep walk and steal stuff out of people's yards all the time when I was a kid.



LadyVivia said:


> Oh.. I have taken a big interest in you now.



I honestly think I'm being followed by an evil spirit 24/7. I've always felt like that since I was younger.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *grabs flashlight*
> My time has come (￣▽￣)
> 
> It all started in 3rd grade. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time, but I still remember it clearly. I had been sick for the last week, so much so that I had to miss school the day. Finally as night time came my mom hugged me goodnight and I rested underneath my warm covers. However as I slowly felt the depths of sleep taking over me I couldn't shake off a feeling of pricking at my neck. The next thing I knew I was peacefully waking to an island. For some reason I could walk on water as I made my way through. All I knew was that I wanted to get to it, no matter what it took.
> ...



im always wondering how people sleepwalk D:
I sleep on the top of a bunk bed with my sister at the bottom, I'll probably struggle sleepwalking if I did LOL


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 17, 2014)

kite said:


> Wow, that's nuts. I believe your story, and the story about the wolf-thing sticks out at me in particular. I mean, my experience wasn't terrifying or anything, but I can kinda relate.
> 
> As a norm within many Asian cultures, we have offerings for the spirits for blessings, and luck and stuff for the new year. It's traditional to believe in spirits, yet I didn't really believe that the offerings were actually eaten by spirits, only people lol. But the same night last year after we did our ceremony, I was walking out of my room to the kitchen for some grub, when I stopped in my tracks at what I saw. I _swear_ that I saw some kind of monkey (or some kind of animal, it was too short to be human) eating the offerings that we left on the living room table. It immediately scurried away and disappeared when it noticed me. The food was still physically untouched, but I know what I saw because it was the only thing unusual in the living room. I'm in Southern California and there are no wild monkeys around here, let alone any other wild animal. I don't even have a pet. Seeing that definitely made me believe that spirits _do_ eat the offerings lol. Later on I told my mom what I saw, and she just gave me this look like I was talking about the weather. ._.;
> 
> Well, at least I know that the point of offerings aren't really going to waste haha.



Ahhh really?! And do you know those offering actually re tasteless after that? When my grandfather passed away many years back, we eat his overnight offering~ well yea, because we re family so is fine (not if you re offering to wandering spirit, no please) and I was too young to remember, I just enjoy the food but the adults keep saying they re all lack of taste o.o because it was an offering to the dead. I don't know and never find out cause now we don't eat if is an offering anymore lol regardless family or not

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Love you, boo boo.
> 
> And the whole feeling of being watched only happened when you were up in my room. *Only* in my room. Everywhere in the house felt completely fine, but as soon as you stepped foot in my room... it felt like a completely different world altogether. We'd be downstairs and it would sound like someone was pacing around in circles above us and we'd be the only people in the whole house. Heck, I was absolutely terrified to leave my room and go downstairs without turning on all three of the lights: my bedroom, the empty bedroom beside mine, and the downstairs hallway light. That way I wouldn't go upstairs to a creepy pitch black room. There were even nights where I would wake up and it'd feel as if someone was standing at the foot of my bed... just leering over me.



Are you still staying in the same house? Don't you afraid "it" might actually reading this and consider as back talking? lol IDK but this idea freak me out ><


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

i dont really believe in all that paranormal stuff so thats probably why ive never experience anything like that.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 17, 2014)

I swear I will not check this thread after 7pm anymore, not after I read through Neriifur's stories half way....


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 17, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Hey guys, so I've lived in areas in my life with lots of paranormal activity.  I've experienced 10 years worth of it on and off in my life.  I actually wrote a reply to "Do you believe in ghosts" on creepypasta.com.  If you wish to read it, here's a link to it.  None of this is overexagerated.  There may be some TMI in there about some ****ty things regarding a couple family members, I don't remember, but I don't care I guess.
> 
> But yeah believe what you want.  I wrote it about 6 months ago.   Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s303...3cb11bb33ab9/9a8f0bafbb67b137112aef9561f48512



Wow. You really have experienced a lot of stuff through your life. The whole thing about your friend's dad that was probably a doppelganger. At my friend' sold house she had one that looked just like her. She never saw it and sadly never did I but a bunch of other people did. One of her friends even hugged it because she thought it was her.


----------



## kite (Mar 17, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Ahhh really?! And do you know those offering actually re tasteless after that? When my grandfather passed away many years back, we eat his overnight offering~ well yea, because we re family so is fine (not if you re offering to wandering spirit, no please) and I was too young to remember, I just enjoy the food but the adults keep saying they re all lack of taste o.o because it was an offering to the dead. I don't know and never find out cause now we don't eat if is an offering anymore lol regardless family or not



Ahaha. I agree, the food always seems to taste different after making an offering. I always thought it was just in my head, but I guess not! 

-----

Anywayyy... I have another story! (Have you noticed that I keep giving stories every time I post in this thread? XD)

So in this story, I was "ghost hunting" with some friends about 6 years back. My friends had been looking up some haunted locations nearby and decided to check this park. I knew nothing about the experiences people gave, just that it was apparently haunted. I was actually more worried about bums and dangerous individuals prowling around the area than encountering any ghosts though.

That night, we all gathered when it was dark and walked through the dark park entrance. The area was big, dark, and kind of forest-y looking. One of my friends, Katie, was terrified way before we were in the area. So she stayed in the back with me and one of my other friends while everyone else walked on ahead. The park was pretty dark and everyone jumped at every little sound. You know, typical teenagers going on a trip for a scare.

As we walked, I swore I heard footsteps and stuff behind me. I looked - nobody was there. And then the steps were beside me, to my left... and nobody was there. I didn't say anything, I just looked wherever I heard the sound. I also heard children laughing behind me, so I looked again, catching Katie's attention towards the area since she was on edge. She didn't see anything either, and I didn't say what I heard.  And then, out of nowhere, I heard an extremely loud scream! I practically jumped at the sound, looked around frantically at the direction of the sound, which was from some of the trees that were to the left of our group. Still rattled, I looked around at everyone for confirmation. Nobody budged, nobody jumped, nobody had the same look I had. Not even the scaredy cat acknowledged it. So I calmed down and stayed quiet, thinking it was nothing to worry about. And then I heard children's voices and footsteps starting up again. Since nobody even made any mention about what I was hearing, I kept quiet the whole way until we left, when we hit the end of the trail (though the area obviously went on longer) and headed back. 

So after we headed back out and left the exit, I asked some of my friends if they heard a scream. Katie's eyes bugged out and said "What scream?!" The other girls who heard me said the same thing with a quizzical look, with the same question on their faces. I was surprised, especially that Katie, the girl next to me the whole time, didn't hear it. With mild shock I asked, "You didn't hear it? It was really loud!" They shook their heads and said they didn't hear it. So I asked everyone else. They all had the same reaction: "What scream? Where?" 

So... It turns out nobody heard the scream. Out of the 12-person group, I was the only person who heard children, footsteps, and that loud scream when we walked through that large, dark park. That definitely creeped me out. =_=


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 17, 2014)

That must of been annoying. 
Oh I remember another thing that happened. I was in my room once and no one else was in the house. Suddenly out of no where I heard someone come up the stairs then as soon as I heard the last foot step I heard very light but fast tapping on my door. I know I was definitely the only one in the house too because it kept happening until my mum and my sister came back and there was no one else here. I don't know what was trying to come in but I didn't want to find out.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 17, 2014)

I just found out my boyfriend experienced the same thing when he was in my room once and I was asleep. We were both just talking about it and got chills.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have dreams of things before they happen.  And it's never anything interesting, so this story is boring.  It's always seeing a certain person in a certain aisle of the grocery store, or tripping while going up the steps, or something equally mundane.  My grandma truly had the shining, I have more of a weak glimmer. lol


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

The best paranormal experience is no experience.


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 17, 2014)

I love this thread. In fact, I love reading about paranormal experiences. <3

I don't have any paranormal experiences I can list, actually, I don't think I've ever had any. But, whenever I go to bed, for some reason, I always see an eerie Slenderman shape on the ceiling. >-< I think it's just the hung Christmas lights making the weird shape, but, believe me, it looks like him.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 17, 2014)

My mother, and basically everyone that witnessed me as a toddler, told me that i used to talk to a doll that I supposedly saw in the church I went to. They told me that I would point towards that empty nursery room and say "Mama, doll!", walk towards the room and sit down, in the middle of the room specifically, with no toys or anything near me.. just in the middle of the room.

To be honest, I cant remember this event.. what im scared of is, if I do happen to see that doll in the future, I would remember >~<

Thing is, I dont even know how this doll looks lol. I bet it looks real scary xD


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

Chibi Kafu said:


> I love this thread. In fact, I love reading about paranormal experiences. <3
> 
> I don't have any paranormal experiences I can list, actually, I don't think I've ever had any. But, whenever I go to bed, for some reason, I always see an eerie Slenderman shape on the ceiling. >-< I think it's just the hung Christmas lights making the weird shape, but, believe me, it looks like him.



haha, thank you! <3 I love reading other people's experiences too! *O* so interesting~


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 18, 2014)

Some haunted people play Animal Crossing or whatever

I haven`t seen much of anything paranormal as I`m only 9, but my dad was a student in a really old school in England (he moved to Australia where I was born) and he told me he saw a pale man walking down a hallway at lunchtime (i think it was lunch anyway), only to turn around and see he was gone. That`s pretty much it.

I do feel like someone`s watching me at night when I`m in bed, though.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

LOLL not quoting but replied to @kite: Me too xD I have a lots to share =x some are mine and some are friends~ So today I gonna share 2 short one.

If you know my country, you know once rural city (yea kind of rural and more green than the big city) there's this mountain called K.K. Mountain. Very famous because is the tallest in Asia and if you interested to climb it, you need to go for stamina training and pay quite an expensive sum and book it half year earlier xD why? There's an important reason. 

The mountain is haunted. Not ghost, but spite, elves or god that take care of that mountain. So climbers are warn *not to wander by themselves * by the tour guide. NOBODY ALLOWS TO CLIMB IT ALONE/SOLO. And typical rules like do not badmouthing, cursing, picking anything you see blah blah which apply to typical mountain climbing too. Nop the stories is not from me but my friend who had his sister working as the tour guide for climber there. So this mountain can consider a little sacred (not so sure so many people died there =v=) and every years there is a sacrificed must do. Not that our culture we kill someone there lols~ but every years there's at least 1 climbers or more, will died there during their climb. 

So once a group of climbers going up, they must have at least 1 tour guide in the front and another on the last end to make sure nobody lost or missing. And this poor young man, he just a little slow, a little far away from the group but still under watch of the last tour guide, but all the sudden the tour guide who might have miss a glance, that man was found hugging a tree and died. This incident are not reported on the paper because that mountain is a famous for tourist, mountain climber and an icon so no way the government will let this news come out on the paper.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG my short stories turn out long xD

One is from myself. 

When I am a kid, I lived opposite my cousin's house in a rented apartment. I will be at their in the day and only go home at night. So one weird night, I think I lost conscious or whatever, I woke up while climbing on top of a high bed (kid are short mhmm) and they asked me this weird question "why do you refuse to go home???". Is my very first time and I got all confused "huh???? did I???I have no memory!" and to ease off I just randomly answered that I want to try sleeping over and so. In fact, I have no memory of that night, what had happen? did something posses me to say that? what did I do? Until today I never got answer on what happen during my lost of conscious. That's all I can say and remember lol.

I do suspect the abandon building behind my cousin's house is haunted. It was already abandon since the day it finish build up until today. I don't like staying at my cousin's place today because past 2am you can hear dog howling/crying and its scary ><


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Welp, I just had the spookiest thing happen to me just now.

When I went to take out my dog, Jenni(Boxer/Beagle mix), we were coming up the stairs at the back of my apartment(I have a front door which leads to a hallway with three other apartments, and a back glass door that leads to some wooden steps that take you to the pond/forest where my dogs go do their business) when I looked up and saw the black silhouette of a figure standing in the doorway. I, figuratively, almost sh!t bricks because I thought someone had snuck through my back door and was going to start stealing all of my expensive valuables. I *ran* up the stairs as fast as my little 5'8 legs could carry me because I didn't want anyone of my stuff stolen. When we got in the apartment, there wasn't a single living soul in here besides my other dog who was passed out on the love seat. Checked every room: the bathrooms(behind the curtains and everything), both of my bedrooms, the closets, and under my bed. Nothing. Not a single damn thing. My heart is literally RACING right now. Cheesus Crust.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Welp, I just had the spookiest thing happen to me just now.
> 
> When I went to take out my dog, Jenni(Boxer/Beagle mix), we were coming up the stairs at the back of my apartment(I have a front door which leads to a hallway with three other apartments, and a back glass door that leads to some wooden steps that take you to the pond/forest where my dogs go do their business) when I looked up and saw the black silhouette of a figure standing in the doorway. I, figuratively, almost sh!t bricks because I thought someone had snuck through my back door and was going to start stealing all of my expensive valuables. I *ran* up the stairs as fast as my little 5'8 legs could carry me because I didn't want anyone of my stuff stolen. When we got in the apartment, there wasn't a single living soul in here besides my other dog who was passed out on the love seat. Checked every room: the bathrooms(behind the curtains and everything), both of my bedrooms, the closets, and under my bed. Nothing. Not a single damn thing. My heart is literally RACING right now. Cheesus Crust.



gosh dang it chris

i thiNK I GOT A HEART ATTACK FROM READING DIS !!11 :c


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2014)

^ :O

I can't believe I forgot this story. In my old apartment in Korea we lived on the first floor and it had a veranda/sunroom area with a huge window looking out to the other row of apartments. There was this one creepy neighbour that would _always_ walk around right outside that window at really odd hours like 2am for YEARS (we lived in that apartment for close to 15 years). It made me really jumpy walking to the kitchen at night since I always have to pass that window. Well we found out he's a pretty nice guy, he just likes to take walks at 2am I guess. When I was in 7th grade we found out from his son that he died from a heart attack. Up until we moved out sometimes I felt like I could see a figure at the corner of my eye... but of course it's just really dark and I get paranoid. Kinda made me miss him LOL.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have any but this thread is freaking me out.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 18, 2014)

:3 me too haha I don't believe in ghosts or anything.
I just seem to hear/see odd things  like last night, I am pretty used to the woods, (live in the middle of nowhere, 1 mile back into the woods ) so pretty used to local animals but when I took the dog out last night at like 2 am, I heard the most guttural growl/howl. I convinced myself it was a fox but it really wasn't. It was one of those noises that makes your blood run cold. LOL needlessly to say that was the fastest trip back to the door known to mankind.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I don't have any but this thread is freaking me out.



3spooky5you


----------



## kite (Mar 18, 2014)

sillysloth said:


> ^ :O
> 
> I can't believe I forgot this story. In my old apartment in Korea we lived on the first floor and it had a veranda/sunroom area with a huge window looking out to the other row of apartments. There was this one creepy neighbour that would _always_ walk around right outside that window at really odd hours like 2am for YEARS (we lived in that apartment for close to 15 years). It made me really jumpy walking to the kitchen at night since I always have to pass that window. Well we found out he's a pretty nice guy, he just likes to take walks at 2am I guess. When I was in 7th grade we found out from his son that he died from a heart attack. Up until we moved out sometimes I felt like I could see a figure at the corner of my eye... but of course it's just really dark and I get paranoid. Kinda made me miss him LOL.



Aww. I also used to have a neighbor who died of a heart attack. Nothing ghost related, but he was a really nice guy. Made me miss him all over again. ;w;



MrKisstoefur said:


> Welp, I just had the spookiest thing happen to me just now.
> 
> When I went to take out my dog, Jenni(Boxer/Beagle mix), we were coming up the stairs at the back of my apartment(I have a front door which leads to a hallway with three other apartments, and a back glass door that leads to some wooden steps that take you to the pond/forest where my dogs go do their business) when I looked up and saw the black silhouette of a figure standing in the doorway. I, figuratively, almost sh!t bricks because I thought someone had snuck through my back door and was going to start stealing all of my expensive valuables. I *ran* up the stairs as fast as my little 5'8 legs could carry me because I didn't want anyone of my stuff stolen. When we got in the apartment, there wasn't a single living soul in here besides my other dog who was passed out on the love seat. Checked every room: the bathrooms(behind the curtains and everything), both of my bedrooms, the closets, and under my bed. Nothing. Not a single damn thing. My heart is literally RACING right now. Cheesus Crust.



Yikes.

...reminds me of _another_ experience I have, but I feel like I should shut up now lol


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 19, 2014)

kite said:


> Aww. I also used to have a neighbor who died of a heart attack. Nothing ghost related, but he was a really nice guy. Made me miss him all over again. ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no! don't shut up! I love your experiences you share <333 it's so interesting! <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 19, 2014)

bumping for more paranormal stories ^~^


----------



## kite (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, well here's a few more experiences from a place that I lived in for quite a while. The experiences I'm mentioning aren't quite that scary, but are out of the norm.


In every day life, there are times when you know or feel when people are watching you. For example, you're in front of a class giving a speech or a presentation and people are looking at you. You feel like you're on the spot or you're being... exposed.

Well, about 10 years ago it was late at night and all the lights were off.

I was in a deep sleep at the time, like any other person in the house. But while I was asleep, I had the feeling that someone was watching me. I mean it's weird, to have that feeling when I wasn't even conscious, you know? 

That feeling of being observed and on-the-spot was so strong, that it roused me from whatever dream I had. The moment I drifted from unconsciousness, I had that feeling that I wasn't alone. The sensation of being watched was _so_ intense that I immediately rose and sat straight up from the bed quickly, opening my eyes at the same time, and looked in the direction I felt the stare coming from.

And standing a few feet away from my bed, darker than the darkness of the room, was this tall shadowy figure. What stood out from its tall shadowy form was its eyes. Its eyes were like the average person: white and bright with dark pupils in the middle. I remember those eyes because they contrasted its dark body. And the intensity of those eyes... it was like those eyes were scrutinizing and observing you.

If that had been moment I'd seen something I couldn't explain for the first time, I'd have freaked out. But I didn't, I just stared at it unblinkingly. Fortunately, it didn't make a move. We just stared at each other for a bit before it dissipated into the air like it was made of smoke.

After that, because I was still tired, I immediately lied back down on my bed and went to sleep... I was pretty crabby to have been woken up lol.

----

The experience didn't really bother me that much and I didn't have that experience again. Just a the sound of a couple of bangs, knocks, and/or scratches on the wall or furniture every day and night. I was pretty much used to them, except for those moments when a loud bang would happen in the silence of the night.

I've also seen a fast shadowy figure fly past the open window when I was on the toilet (lol, why do things have to happen when I'm in the bathroom), as well when I was walking out of the kitchen to see a tall, transparent shadow watch tv from the couch and get up towards where I was before disappearing. (hehe, ghosts watching tv)

There's more stuff, but they'd sound crazier and confusing if I mentioned them, so I won't. I could barely make sense of them myself, so sorry to not elaborate further.

----

Fast forward a couple of years later and I'm on my laptop in the middle of the night (this time the light is on). I'm college freshman by then, just doing whatever on the net. Even though I'm on my laptop, I was sitting in front of an unused computer screen. I was minding my own business, when I just happened to glance up at the computer screen for a moment. 

In the reflection of the computer screen and standing behind me, was this figure dressed in a long robe. Its entire body and face was covered. I stared at the reflection in shock, surprised that it was _directly_ behind me. I was sure that I was the only person in the room and that I didn't know who the figure was. It looked so real that I quickly swiveled my head around and expected it to be there, but nope, _nothing_ was standing behind me. _Nothing._ I turned back around to the reflection, and yep, it was gone.

So yeah, the only thing that was constant in the place was the banging, knocking, and scratching rather than the shadow figures, but those always reminded me that I wasn't alone. >_>

----

As I said earlier, these experiences aren't scary, but they aren't normal either... *does jazz hands while readers stare unimpressed*


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

kite said:


> Okay, well here's a few more experiences from a place that I lived in for quite a while. The experiences I'm mentioning aren't quite that scary, but are out of the norm.
> 
> 
> In every day life, there are times when you know or feel when people are watching you. For example, you're in front of a class giving a speech or a presentation and people are looking at you. You feel like you're on the spot or you're being... exposed.
> ...



dude, this is super scary D':


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

my ex bf was into this **** so much from memory i dont think i'll be able to remember them off the top of my head but i remember once this is the only one i remember 100% but he has finger print smears on the window that wouldn't rub off and then the second one i remember was something about seeing someones head


----------



## Farobi (Mar 20, 2014)

kite said:
			
		

> *does jazz hands while readers stare unimpressed*



LOL! I loved this expression. <3


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 20, 2014)

kite said:


> Okay, well here's a few more experiences from a place that I lived in for quite a while. The experiences I'm mentioning aren't quite that scary, but are out of the norm.
> 
> 
> In every day life, there are times when you know or feel when people are watching you. For example, you're in front of a class giving a speech or a presentation and people are looking at you. You feel like you're on the spot or you're being... exposed.
> ...



One of my friends experienced shadow people when she was a kid. I don't remember her saying it did anything bad but they can be quite physical. Hers would do things like get toys out when she was asleep and put basically tuck her in when the covers come off her. I think hers was there to watch over her. Maybe some kind of guardian angel perhaps. I think I've only seen a shadow go by once but I don't think it was like a figure of a person so I don't know. 

Some people believe that the shadow people come from a different dimension.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> One of my friends experienced shadow people when she was a kid. I don't remember her saying it did anything bad but they can be quite physical. Hers would do things like get toys out when she was asleep and put basically tuck her in when the covers come off her. I think hers was there to watch over her. Maybe some kind of guardian angel perhaps. I think I've only seen a shadow go by once but I don't think it was like a figure of a person so I don't know.
> 
> Some people believe that the shadow people come from a different dimension.



Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.

How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.



Wow. Someone's very closed minded.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 20, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Wow. Someone's very closed minded.



yeah lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 20, 2014)

It's also very rude to post something like that. It's like going to a religion thread and saying that you find it hilarious because you believe in a god that doesn't exist and the religion itself is stupid. I would never say anything like that about someone religion (unless they were harassing me so much to join). Just because I don't believe in something does not mean I'm going to insult someone else for the hell of it.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.



The jerk meter just burst. There's chemicals all over the floor.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.



What a lovely comment. I think you just crushed a ton of people's beliefs.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

My soda can fell off my desk. Help I need the ghost busters
*Evacuates apartment really fast*


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2014)

*not gonna read this since it'll give me nightmares* kbyeee


----------



## meo (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't really had many paranormal experiences...out of body experiences however..

After my grandmother passed, my mother claimed several times that she'd walk into a room and there'd be these random breeze of the perfume my grandmother used to wear. It wasn't a common brand and no one in the household especially ever wore it.

I guess late one night my parents, sister, and sister's friend were all coming home from this place you could go sledding..it was rather dark out since it was late. Supposedly as they were pulling up the driveway they saw this old eerie looking woman standing out on the side of the road and then once they parked, got out of the car, and looked back just a moment later...she was gone. There weren't any other cars on the street.

I had a dog that passed away and I could of sworn late one night as I was heading up the stairs I saw him for a split second through the railings. But then there's the whole trick of light and subconscious trick thing so who knows...I found out later that the night he died he walked from my mother's bedroom to where I was on the couch sleeping and chose to rest next to me before passing in the night.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 20, 2014)

This thread omg!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

KeatAlex said:


> This thread omg!



That's a lot of popcorn ya' got there..


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 20, 2014)

KeatAlex said:


> This thread omg!



Gosh those are some huge earings.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 20, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> That's a lot of popcorn ya' got there..



We can share!



Sir Takoya said:


> Gosh those are some huge earings.


Gotta bling it yk?


----------



## kite (Mar 20, 2014)

KeatAlex said:


> This thread omg!



Haha, the perfect gif! I liked when she said "This **** is messing up my floor!" when Samara came out of the tv. :'D


----------



## CM Mark (Mar 20, 2014)

I was talking to an old friend today and he reminded me of one thing that happened to both of us with several witnesses. 

We were working together at Radio Shack, back when they still sold stuff for radios, 2001/2002. We had just come back in through the back door from having a cigarette, and we had mentioned how the door looked good since the plaza management had just done a make over on painting a lot of things that looked like hell. We were inside near the back door counting the television antennas, when one we had just moved 10 feet away from us so we could get to the others hit me in the back of the head. The box was only 4 feet long. We looked at the security footage and saw the box lift off the ground and fly over to hit me in the head. No one else was around. We went back to the boxes and noticed scratches on it that had not been there when we had counted it. We were both freaked out so we went back outside for a cigarette, and noticed the exact same scratches on the freshly painted back door that not even ten minutes earlier had looked as fresh as it had since it was painted 4 days earlier. The two of us then had the other 4 employees watch the security cam footage and showed them the scratches. Everyone was very freaked out for days.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 20, 2014)

When I was 6 or 7 I think I saw an Indian in a headdress and everything standing in the door frame in my sisters room in the middle of the night. I thought it was my dad at the time but I thought it was pretty hard to believe that my dad was standing in the middle of an open door in the middle of the night wearing some sort of big hat.


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.



This is not only very shallow-minded of you to say, but very rude. Thousands of people, maybe millions, of people believe in ghosts, spirits, and the paranormal. Sure, there isn't any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing, but there isn't any tangible evidence that proves that the paranormal doesn't exist, either. I think next time you try to prove your opinion is a fact, you should have decent proof, or, for that matter, any kind of proof that it is fact.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.


Wow way to be a jerk

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess this is paranormal

But I was told by my grandmother that when I was little 
I always knew when someone was going to call and who it was, it was first shrugged off as lucky guesses but I kept on doing it and I was right all the time

...I was a strange kid

Also this was waaaayyy before caller ID
and if there I couldn't read yet lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, but I read this and laughed out loud.
> 
> How any of you people can even consider believing in dead people's "souls" walking and interacting with the living is ludicrous. Ghosts do not exist. There has NEVER and there will NEVER be any tangible evidence of the paranormal existing. Everything you guys have experienced was either paranoia or some form of schizophrenia.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 21, 2014)

So about 10 years back, one of my neighbours passed away, nothing creepy happened since then. But about 1 year back, my other neighbour passed away. And ever since that happened, we'd hear something or someone knocking on our walls nearly every day.


----------



## thebootycall (Mar 21, 2014)

emre3 said:


> So about 10 years back, one of my neighbours passed away, nothing creepy happened since then. But about 1 year back, my other neighbour passed away. And ever since that happened, we'd hear something or someone knocking on our walls nearly every day.



jfc get out of that house


----------



## Cariad (Mar 21, 2014)

With all of this shadow stuff. I have an idea.
This shadow always happens to me, so how I calm myself down...

The shadow is me, but 1 year ago on the dot. It is like I did that a year ago, and time just has to catch up. That may be why you see it on the night.
If, maybe you see someone a bit tipsy, then you could've been tipsy on that date at that time...
When it disappears, it is when it gets too close to you. The shadow can only be seen by you and if your not near it, you obviously can't see it...

This is just my belief, but others may have different, and I respect that.


----------



## kite (Mar 21, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> With all of this shadow stuff. I have an idea.
> This shadow always happens to me, so how I calm myself down...
> 
> The shadow is me, but 1 year ago on the dot. It is like I did that a year ago, and time just has to catch up. That may be why you see it on the night.
> ...



Oh, you mean residual stuff. I disagree, since I wouldn't be watching myself at night nor would I fly by a window lol. 

Also, I was way too young to drink then, nor do I drink at home. ^^


----------



## Cariad (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't mean all of it. I mean some. I occasionally just stand in my room looking around, so I might be seeing me.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 21, 2014)

There's this road where I live where, late at night, My Mum's old friend swore that she saw this scary guy wearing a yellow raincoat every time she passed the street. She just shrugged it off and thought it was an illusion. 
About two years later, my Mum was with another one of her friends, a different one to before, who said he saw the same thing. A scary, ghost like guy wearing a yellow raincoat. And when you looked back, it was as if he was never there. 
I always watch out for it when I pass by that road. One morning, I passed by the street and there was a yellow rain hat stuck in this dead tree.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 21, 2014)

emre3 said:


> So about 10 years back, one of my neighbours passed away, nothing creepy happened since then. But about 1 year back, my other neighbour passed away. And ever since that happened, we'd hear something or someone knocking on our walls nearly every day.



Sounds like your neighbor just wants to visit.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 21, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Sounds like your neighbor just wants to visit.



D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2014)

I was home alone all day yesterday and the tv in my living room happened to turn out randomly in the night. lol


Other than that I haven't really thought about paranormal stuff since I was a kid. I had a pretty active imagination and I used to think I could see things as a kid and I'd get scared a lot but it went away eventually. I'm open to possibilities, so I don't believe or disbelieve many things.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 21, 2014)

Ugh weird stuff would happen to me as a kid when I was alone in the house. But as kids we would always make up sounds and noises, right?

Although there was one particular thing that still confuses me to this day. My grandparents own a cabin in an open field in a wodded area (away from where others live) that would occasionally be rented out to deer hunters. When they weren't there we would go and clean it. My grandma would tell me that there was a ghost who lived there, and that the t.v in there would only come on if there wasn't anybody home. I believed her for a while, but eventually you grow out of stories like that. Then one day I was alone working on something inside and the t.v all of a sudden flicks on. I thought it was someone playing a prank, but no one else was there and the t.v was not plugged in. Sort of eeriee. I don't know what kind of t.v it was or why it would do that, but it was pretty old.

The only other thing I remember going on in our house was after my great grandpa died I would sometimes hear footsteps down the hall when one else was awake. My mom admitted she heard them too. We also had a cat who died and occasionally I would hear faint mewing.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 21, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ugh weird stuff would happen to me as a kid when I was alone in the house. But as kids we would always make up sounds and noises, right?
> 
> Although there was one particular thing that still confuses me to this day. My grandparents own a cabin in an open field in a wodded area (away from where others live) that would occasionally be rented out to deer hunters. When they weren't there we would go and clean it. My grandma would tell me that there was a ghost who lived there, and that the t.v in there would only come on if there wasn't anybody home. I believed her for a while, but eventually you grow out of stories like that. Then one day I was alone working on something inside and the t.v all of a sudden flicks on. I thought it was someone playing a prank, but no one else was there and the t.v was not plugged in. Sort of eeriee. I don't know what kind of t.v it was or why it would do that, but it was pretty old.
> 
> The only other thing I remember going on in our house was after my great grandpa died I would sometimes hear footsteps down the hall when one else was awake. My mom admitted she heard them too. We also had a cat who died and occasionally I would hear faint mewing.


*shivers* </3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> *shivers* </3



Thanks. I didn't thing my story was that creepy though (not as creepy as the hand in the window, but I don't want to talk about that) I've been stuck reading these stories for over 30 minutes, even though they're not all paranormal, they're definitely creepy as hell.

http://thoughtcatalog.com/christine-stockton/2014/01/23-people-on-the-creepiest-experience-theyve-ever-had/


----------



## kite (Mar 23, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> (not as creepy as the hand in the window, but I don't want to talk about that)



That just reminded me, I've also seen a hand in my neighbor's window back at the old apartment complex I lived in... it was doing a beckoning sort of gesture in the space between the blinds. For sure, nobody was home because the lights were out and I saw the neighbors leave. I was also a constant visitor there, so I knew nobody was staying over... o.o (Didn't think that was a thing other people have seen)

I also remember when my other neighbors moved out from upstairs (at the same apartment complex) and I saw a guy in shadow at the window behind the blinds. It was in the middle of the day and I thought my neighbor came back because he forgot something. The guy was standing at the window while I looked at him and he slowly pulled the cord and dropped the blinds gradually until I couldn't see him anymore. His inside door was open, so I ran upstairs and looked inside the empty apartment (the door was locked so I couldn't enter), but nobody was there. The entire apartment was bright and flooded with sunlight, and I didn't see a shadow or speck of anyone inside, even in the sunlight in the room that extended to the hallway... I also saw a hand in that apartment's window as well at a different time. I can't believe I almost forgot about that.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 23, 2014)

I just remembered that my son would freak out before because he kept saying he's seen the ghost at the doorstep that sounded like the one I said about before. The way he described him sounded like how he would of been laying at the door step when he was found.


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes I hear dripping in the night when the taps are off and creaky floor boards when no one is home


----------



## Davidster95 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just posting cuz I love this topic.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah let's bring this topic back alive. I swear all the topics I love on this forum just suddenly die.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 28, 2014)

I just woke up in the middle of the night because of a stupid ghost dream I had. 

I don't know who this girl was but I must of been friends with her since she was staying in my room. There was an extra bed in my room that she was laying in while I was laying in my bed and she was talking to this doll. It was sat at the desk where the computer is instead of the computer. I was getting scared so I asked if she wanted to sleep in my bed. She said "no, the little girl won't like it. I can't remember what I did next but I remember suddenly being outside in the back garden and looking in next doors bedroom window because the ghost (and maybe the girl) was from next door, so I wanted to know if she was gone. The next minute I was suddenly inside with my boyfriend and there were toy cars rolling around on their own. Me and my boyfriend got cameras and recorded it. One of the cars left the room so we followed it and kept recording it but that's when I woke up. 

See I'm really intrigued about what was going to happen next but at the same time I'm f*****g relieved I woke up. XD 
Since that dream felt realistic and ghost children REALLY freak me out, I don't think I'll be going back to sleep any time soon. XD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 28, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I just woke up in the middle of the night because of a stupid ghost dream I had.
> 
> I don't know who this girl was but I must of been friends with her since she was staying in my room. There was an extra bed in my room that she was laying in while I was laying in my bed and she was talking to this doll. It was sat at the desk where the computer is instead of the computer. I was getting scared so I asked if she wanted to sleep in my bed. She said "no, the little girl won't like it. I can't remember what I did next but I remember suddenly being outside in the back garden and looking in next doors bedroom window because the ghost (and maybe the girl) was from next door, so I wanted to know if she was gone. The next minute I was suddenly inside with my boyfriend and there were toy cars rolling around on their own. Me and my boyfriend got cameras and recorded it. One of the cars left the room so we followed it and kept recording it but that's when I woke up.
> 
> ...


I think there's a theory that you've seen every person in your dream at least once, be it on TV or in real life, but basically your brain never makes up a person's face. So maybe you do know who that girl was


----------



## Murray (Mar 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think there's a theory that you've seen every person in your dream at least once, be it on TV or in real life, but basically your brain never makes up a person's face. So maybe you do know who that girl was



it was me


----------



## Goth (Mar 28, 2014)

I never had paranormal activity and I never will


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 28, 2014)

kite said:


> Okay, well here's a few more experiences from a place that I lived in for quite a while. The experiences I'm mentioning aren't quite that scary, but are out of the norm.
> 
> 
> In every day life, there are times when you know or feel when people are watching you. For example, you're in front of a class giving a speech or a presentation and people are looking at you. You feel like you're on the spot or you're being... exposed.
> ...



 Apologising for bringing an od post on this thread back up, but I really like the writing of this one xD​


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think there's a theory that you've seen every person in your dream at least once, be it on TV or in real life, but basically your brain never makes up a person's face. So maybe you do know who that girl was



Yeah. I don't believe in that.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 28, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I just woke up in the middle of the night because of a stupid ghost dream I had.
> 
> I don't know who this girl was but I must of been friends with her since she was staying in my room. There was an extra bed in my room that she was laying in while I was laying in my bed and she was talking to this doll. It was sat at the desk where the computer is instead of the computer. I was getting scared so I asked if she wanted to sleep in my bed. She said "no, the little girl won't like it. I can't remember what I did next but I remember suddenly being outside in the back garden and looking in next doors bedroom window because the ghost (and maybe the girl) was from next door, so I wanted to know if she was gone. The next minute I was suddenly inside with my boyfriend and there were toy cars rolling around on their own. Me and my boyfriend got cameras and recorded it. One of the cars left the room so we followed it and kept recording it but that's when I woke up.
> 
> ...


that's freaky omg, if I had a dream like that i'll be sleepless for weeks D:


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/ there's this I'm reading due to friend sending it and because I'm wide awake right now. It's not paranormal but it definitely fits into the horror category. Be warned there's 4 parts to it and they're all really long but they are really good stories. I don't know if these actually are true or if she just saying that but either way these stories are creepy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yeah. I don't believe in that.



That's actually a pretty likely case. Your brain processes faces even if you only glanced at them or passed them while walking. You remember pretty much everything that has ever happened, it's just you can't always recall them when conscious.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 28, 2014)

It been a while since the last time I visit this thread lol. Gotten nightmare and make me stay away from this for awhile =x


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 29, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/ there's this I'm reading due to friend sending it and because I'm wide awake right now. It's not paranormal but it definitely fits into the horror category. Be warned there's 4 parts to it and they're all really long but they are really good stories. I don't know if these actually are true or if she just saying that but either way these stories are creepy.



Ok. There's more then 4 parts. Just warning everyone.


----------



## kite (Mar 29, 2014)

HelloAnna said:


> Apologising for bringing an od post on this thread back up, but I really like the writing of this one xD​



Aw, thank you. I had a few grammar mistakes in the post that I didn't bother to fix, but I'm glad you appreciated it. 



Fearthecuteness said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/ there's this I'm reading due to friend sending it and because I'm wide awake right now. It's not paranormal but it definitely fits into the horror category. Be warned there's 4 parts to it and they're all really long but they are really good stories. I don't know if these actually are true or if she just saying that but either way these stories are creepy.




I'll read these when it's daytime for me. o.o


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 29, 2014)

No joke though, this person should of made these stories into a book because her writing skills are so good just on reddit. I'd love to see her writing skills if she was actually publishing a book.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 29, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/k8ktr/footsteps/ there's this I'm reading due to friend sending it and because I'm wide awake right now. It's not paranormal but it definitely fits into the horror category. Be warned there's 4 parts to it and they're all really long but they are really good stories. I don't know if these actually are true or if she just saying that but either way these stories are creepy.


so interesting yet so scary oh my D:


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 29, 2014)

It's not that scary but:
I was sleeping one night and then I woke up to my computer in my bedroom. It has just turned itself on in the middle of the night. It did this several nights. I got kinda freaked out. My computer is broken now(an xbox takes its place now lol) but it was really scary as it did the same thing at least once a week.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

bumping this thread bc I want to read more paranormal experiences :c


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine was really scary :
I was eating my breakfast one morning. I suddenly got thirsty,and went to the fridge to get some orange juice. When I came back MY CHICKEN WINGS WERE GONE D: Nobody was home except for me and my dog D: whocouldvedunnit?


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Mine was really scary :
> I was eating my breakfast one morning. I suddenly got thirsty,and went to the fridge to get some orange juice. When I came back MY CHICKEN WINGS WERE GONE D: Nobody was home except for me and my dog D: whocouldvedunnit?



oh my goodness. D~:

_much scared

such paranormal_


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2014)

like a week ago i think, and i was in my bathroom straightening my hair and it was like 2 or 3am and i heard this really loud scratching noise and i got really scared and hid in the shower. and then it was quiet for a few minutes and i heard it again and i had no idea what it was so i grabbed my shampoo bottle to defend myself (do not judge).
then i prayed to my man jesus and whispered yolo under my breath and jumped out of the shower armed with my shampoo bottle ready to whack whatever was in my bathroom. BUT IT WAS EMPTY

so then I ran into my bedroom and cried a lil bit, then I yolo'd again and grabbed two pairs of scissors and then crawled along the ground in the dark into my bathroom and hid there for like 5 mins but i never heard the noise again.

it was really scary and i thought i was gonna die but i didnt and then the day i realized it was just my dog trying to come inside


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Jake. said:


> like a week ago i think, and i was in my bathroom straightening my hair and it was like 2 or 3am and i heard this really loud scratching noise and i got really scared and hid in the shower. and then it was quiet for a few minutes and i heard it again and i had no idea what it was so i grabbed my shampoo bottle to defend myself (do not judge).
> then i prayed to my man jesus and whispered yolo under my breath and jumped out of the shower armed with my shampoo bottle ready to whack whatever was in my bathroom. BUT IT WAS EMPTY
> 
> so then I ran into my bedroom and cried a lil bit, then I yolo'd again and grabbed two pairs of scissors and then crawled along the ground in the dark into my bathroom and hid there for like 5 mins but i never heard the noise again.
> ...



"Dear Jesus,YOLO".


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2014)

Basically how it went down


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, here is my REAL asian horror story :
I'm Filipino,and I come from a religous family(I'm catholic) and our house is over 50-60 years old. There were claims from people seeing a lady in our balcony that was dressed in white and had long black hair covering her face. Every night,my grandfather hides behind a big vase to catch the ghost,but had no luck(you're not a ghostbuster,grandpa) When my mother was in college (Yes, I have not been born yet) She invited some friends to come over. One of her friends,who we will call Angela, asked if she could use the restroom at the other house(Since our house was old,it was a 2 story mansion that consisted of 3 small houses) After a few minutes,Angela came down screaming and crying because she saw a lady dressed in white,that had long black hair. After that incident,she did not want to comeback. And now at present,my little brother claimed that he saw an old lady sitting at my great grandmother's dining table,which he saw *yesterday* While I'm typing this out, I'm at the house that I told you about ↑


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Okay, here is my REAL asian horror story :
> I'm Filipino,and I come from a religous family(I'm catholic) and our house is over 50-60 years old. There were claims from people seeing a lady in our balcony that was dressed in white and had long black hair covering her face. Every night,my grandfather hides behind a big vase to catch the ghost,but had no luck(you're not a ghostbuster,grandpa) When my mother was in college (Yes, I have not been born yet) She invited some friends to come over. One of her friends,who we will call Angela, asked if she could use the restroom at the other house(Since our house was old,it was a 2 story mansion that consisted of 3 small houses) After a few minutes,Angela came down screaming and crying because she saw a lady dressed in white,that had long black hair. After that incident,she did not want to comeback. And now at present,my little brother claimed that he saw an old lady sitting at my great grandmother's dining table,which he saw *yesterday* While I'm typing this out, I'm at the house that I told you about ↑



Maybe it's time to hide behind a big vase every night like your grandfather and prove who's the better ghostbuster.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Okay, here is my REAL asian horror story :
> I'm Filipino,and I come from a religous family(I'm catholic) and our house is over 50-60 years old. There were claims from people seeing a lady in our balcony that was dressed in white and had long black hair covering her face. Every night,my grandfather hides behind a big vase to catch the ghost,but had no luck(you're not a ghostbuster,grandpa) When my mother was in college (Yes, I have not been born yet) She invited some friends to come over. One of her friends,who we will call Angela, asked if she could use the restroom at the other house(Since our house was old,it was a 2 story mansion that consisted of 3 small houses) After a few minutes,Angela came down screaming and crying because she saw a lady dressed in white,that had long black hair. After that incident,she did not want to comeback. And now at present,my little brother claimed that he saw an old lady sitting at my great grandmother's dining table,which he saw *yesterday* While I'm typing this out, I'm at the house that I told you about ↑



GET OUT OF THEREEEEE KILDOR :C


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Okay, here is my REAL asian horror story :
> I'm Filipino,and I come from a religous family(I'm catholic) and our house is over 50-60 years old. There were claims from people seeing a lady in our balcony that was dressed in white and had long black hair covering her face. Every night,my grandfather hides behind a big vase to catch the ghost,but had no luck(you're not a ghostbuster,grandpa) When my mother was in college (Yes, I have not been born yet) She invited some friends to come over. One of her friends,who we will call Angela, asked if she could use the restroom at the other house(Since our house was old,it was a 2 story mansion that consisted of 3 small houses) After a few minutes,Angela came down screaming and crying because she saw a lady dressed in white,that had long black hair. After that incident,she did not want to comeback. And now at present,my little brother claimed that he saw an old lady sitting at my great grandmother's dining table,which he saw *yesterday* While I'm typing this out, I'm at the house that I told you about ↑



Well there's one thing for sure. At least you know she's not there to hurt anyone. I'm sure she would of done by now if she was going to.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Maybe it's time to hide behind a big vase every night like your grandfather and prove who's the better ghostbuster.



My grandfather passed 5 years ago,so I guess it * IS * time to be a ghostbuster .


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Okay, here is my REAL asian horror story :
> I'm Filipino,and I come from a religous family(I'm catholic) and our house is over 50-60 years old. There were claims from people seeing a lady in our balcony that was dressed in white and had long black hair covering her face. Every night,my grandfather hides behind a big vase to catch the ghost,but had no luck(you're not a ghostbuster,grandpa) When my mother was in college (Yes, I have not been born yet) She invited some friends to come over. One of her friends,who we will call Angela, asked if she could use the restroom at the other house(Since our house was old,it was a 2 story mansion that consisted of 3 small houses) After a few minutes,Angela came down screaming and crying because she saw a lady dressed in white,that had long black hair. After that incident,she did not want to comeback. And now at present,my little brother claimed that he saw an old lady sitting at my great grandmother's dining table,which he saw *yesterday* While I'm typing this out, I'm at the house that I told you about ↑



LOL another "funny" ghost stories in my country...


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> LOL another "funny" ghost stories in my country...



You're from the Philippines too? -3-


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> You're from the Philippines too? -3-



Yes, half filipino, half japanese and half chinese. I went to Siquijor when I was 6 because I want to see "mangkukulam" whatever that is, I went outside and roam around (without my dad's permission) I thought it would be cool it I saw witches and shiz there haha. I went to Siquijor (for summer vacation) and my dad introduce me the mayor and shiz (dad's uncle or something)


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Yes, half filipino, half japanese and half chinese. I went to Siquijor when I was 6 because I want to see "mangkukulam" whatever that is, I went outside and roam around (without my dad's permission) I thought it would be cool it I saw witches and shiz there haha. I went to Siquijor (for summer vacation) and my dad introduce me the mayor and shiz (dad's uncle or something)



Isn't that 1/3 Japanese 1/3 Filipino and 1/3 Chinese? Lol 
I'm 1/4 Chinese and pretty sure 3/4 Filipino if I am right.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2014)

Waffles you're wrong i remember you sayingg you were 2/5 japanese, 1/18th chinese, 4/12th cambodian, and the rest filipino :U


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Waffles you're wrong i remember you sayingg you were 2/5 japanese, 1/18th chinese, 4/12th cambodian, and the rest filipino :U



I don't remember that


----------



## Uffe (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm just going to share different tidbits.


The earliest one I remember was that my brother and I had a bunk bed. One early morning, my brother came down to my bed and we just laid in my bed. Then my sister came in and joined. We were talking for awhile when suddenly my brother started to freak out. He apparently saw someone with long hair, smiling, looking down at him. It wasn't my sister.

One night when I was going to bed, and while I was laying in my bed, I looked back and noticed an old woman by the wall looking at me. I looked away from her, but then decided to turn my head to see if I was seeing things. Turns out the old woman I saw, at that time, had recently passed away.

When I was a bit older, I was walking home from work. It was night time and on the way home, I saw a black figure from the side running at me. My initial response was to strike, so I ended up kicking the direction this black figure coming. I hit nobody. There was nobody there. To this very day, I'm not sure if I was just seeing things.

One night I was in the shower with the door locked. I could see a shadow behind the shower curtain, and when I peaked, there was nobody there.

When I was living in dorms, I shared one room with three other guys. Before that, it was just me and some other dude. One night I walked into the room and saw that my roommate was asleep. He had left the television on, so I turned it off and went to bed. Hours later, I had awakened to the television being on. So I turned it off and thought nothing of it. The next morning, I had asked my roommate if he turned on the television last night and he told me that he didn't. It could have been anything, but with him and I only sharing a room and nobody else being able to walk in, it made me wonder.

There was another time in my dorm room when I walked in and I thought one of my roommates was laying on his bed because his blanket moved. By this time, there were three other guys living in the same room. I said hello but got no response. I checked my locker, and as I was about to leave the room, I looked over at the bed and saw that nobody was there. The window wasn't open, and the AC wasn't on.

Then there was another night some months later when I woke up and the room was pitch black. I had my back towards the wall, and I turned around, thus facing it. Suddenly I heard someone near my bed ask, "What are you doing?" I went from feeling tired to being wide awake. I didn't bother to turn back around and check who asked.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't remember that



oops i meant 1/6 swahili, 1/6 dutch, 1/3 japanese, 1/6 chinese, and 1/6 filipino


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 1, 2014)

The dorm that I stayed in for college used to be a nursing home and it was haunted. My room was a suite- so we had 2 bedrooms and a kitchen/living room.

My experiences:

- One night (probably around 2 or 3am), I'm laying in bed and my roommate is across the room and all the sudden, we both hear dishes moving around in the sink like the sound when dishes touch and everything.

- Another night, I had a tin of colored pencils sitting in the middle of my desk and they flew off the desk and there's no possible way wind or anything could have done that.

- Another time, my roommate left and she left her phone on her bed. I was trying to sleep and I heard a sound that was like someone sitting down on her bed. I turned around and her phone lit up right when I did.

- I was sitting in the security office before cause I was friends with the guard. We were watching the cameras and a black figure appeared outside one of the second floor windows. We were freaked out so we went and checked the window and there was nothing there, then came back and the shadow was gone.

- Another thing with cameras- the security guard said that sometimes at night she would be watching the cameras in the elevators and there would be a shadow in there as well, in the corner.

Creepy stuff.

Other people told me some things too.
- In one of my friend's rooms there was _always_ wheelchair scuffs near the entrance to the room. No matter how many times they would clean the floor, it would be there the next day.

I don't know if this one is true but there were twins that shared a room and the one said that sometimes she could see ghosts and she said she woke up in the middle of the night and saw a shadow standing over her.



Uffe said:


> One night I was in the shower with the door locked. I could see a shadow behind the shower curtain, and when I peaked, there was nobody there.



I have an irrational fear of this, how did you even function afterward, oh my god..


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 1, 2014)

I dont really believe in ghosts, maybe reflections through time or something, because ive definitely seen phantoms of my dad who is still alive.

but I'll tell a spoopy story anyways. it was actually april fools, and my dad was at work, my mom and grandma downstairs, and my brother and our neighbor friend outside. I went upstairs to change into shorts bc it had rained the other day and there was a big mud pile in the empty lot bc there was construction going on there and they had been clearing the land, and I wanted to play in the mud.

while picking out shorts, I suddenly saw, behind my bed (which is pushed against the wall btw I dont think any person could fit through the side this happened on), a white bright figure thrown up. I screamed and bolted downstairs so fast I nearly fell. while being consoled by my mom, my brother and our neighbor came in (and proceeded to prank me later by pretending a brick in a mud puddle was a fish) so I know it wasn't them. idk what it was but ooo spooooooky


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 1, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I'm just going to share different tidbits.
> 
> 
> The earliest one I remember was that my brother and I had a bunk bed. One early morning, my brother came down to my bed and we just laid in my bed. Then my sister came in and joined. We were talking for awhile when suddenly my brother started to freak out. He apparently saw someone with long hair, smiling, looking down at him. It wasn't my sister.
> ...


gahHh! Creepers >< the shower curtains one really got to me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> I dont really believe in ghosts, maybe reflections through time or something, because ive definitely seen phantoms of my dad who is still alive.
> 
> but I'll tell a spoopy story anyways. it was actually april fools, and my dad was at work, my mom and grandma downstairs, and my brother and our neighbor friend outside. I went upstairs to change into shorts bc it had rained the other day and there was a big mud pile in the empty lot bc there was construction going on there and they had been clearing the land, and I wanted to play in the mud.
> 
> while picking out shorts, I suddenly saw, behind my bed (which is pushed against the wall btw I dont think any person could fit through the side this happened on), a white bright figure thrown up. I screamed and bolted downstairs so fast I nearly fell. while being consoled by my mom, my brother and our neighbor came in (and proceeded to prank me later by pretending a brick in a mud puddle was a fish) so I know it wasn't them. idk what it was but ooo spooooooky


gosh why am I reading these freaky experiences at 11pm at night >< spooky!

- - - Post Merge - - -



keepitshay said:


> The dorm that I stayed in for college used to be a nursing home and it was haunted. My room was a suite- so we had 2 bedrooms and a kitchen/living room.
> 
> My experiences:
> 
> ...



I'd hate to be a security guard on night shift. D:


----------



## RobRob (Apr 1, 2014)

I remember seeing a troll as a kid, when my family and I stopped the car while we were driving, and I ran into the woods to take a leak. I remember him holding a bag of candy, and that he conveniently placed it right behind me.

Later in life I learned that mom placed the bag of candy there. She had followed me into the woods, and afterwards she told me that a troll probably did it. But since I thought a troll really did, the story changed completely in my head. And even though I most definitely didn't see a troll, I still remember doing so.

tl;dr our brains are stupid and ghosts don't exist. And if we open our minds too much our brains will fall out.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 1, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> I have an irrational fear of this, how did you even function afterward, oh my god..



I let go of the curtain, tried to hurry up in the shower, and then once I was done, I quickly walked out of there. The one about the colored pencils reminds me of what a friend of mine told me. He and his brother were playing the GameCube in their garage. It sat underneath a stand, so there were things on top of it. While they were playing, a figurine on top of the stand flew. They stopped playing and were shocked. My friend had even told me that one night he was in his bed and he kept hearing creeks going down the hallway. The next morning, he asked his grandma why she was up so late the night before, and told her that she had kept him up because of it. Turns out it wasn't her walking back and forth in the hallway.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 1, 2014)

one time I was listening to "Within You Without You" while trying to meditate and thought I heard something whispering in my ear but it was actually George counting back in after the sitar solo real quietly and my music was up too loud.

But I have de ja vu all the time and idk its kinda weird and this might be a good place to put it?  Like I'll have a dream about something and then it will happen like, months or even YEARS later.

Anyone have this happen?  Kinda paranormal I guess.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 1, 2014)

i haven't had anything happen to me yet [ please don't jinx  ]
but i have had a scary dream where i was laying down in my room and my blanket was slipping on the bottom of my bed and i pulled it up, but then i was dragged down where i just stood up right after feeling dizzy with a ringing noise, i tried to run to my mom and dad's room and open the door but i was too weak.


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually wrote my most memorable ones on my tumblr. But.. this happened a few days ago.

I hate showering in my home alone, moreso because every time I do I always see someone standing outside the door. Well, my dad was going to be home soon and usually since I leave the door open I shut it this time. We did have a glass sliding door so I could see through it {xDD} but since we are moving we took them down and put a cheap 11 dollar curtain up.

I'm just minding my own business and my mom has herself trained for when she walks upstairs she makes a noise or says something. But.. nothing like that happened. The bathroom is connected to my mother's bedroom, then right infront of the door pretty much is the steps. The steps at a certain part creak really bad and I heard the usual weight of someone walking on them. Then the squeak of a door, and the shower curtain fluttered. I figure its my dad so I call out 'Hey' just to relax myself. But.. nothing. So I turn around and look at the curtain and there is an outline and I feel as if I'm being watched. I stand there a moment more and say something again like 'eh what are you doing?' but nothing. So I turn away and go back to washing my hair. After I step out there was no one around, just exactly how I left everything.. Dad wasn't home and Mom was still outside smoking. it's so weird.

--

Not to mention I switched to the third bedroom in our house while we were painting my original room. Dog refuses. to come in the room unless I'm there. Sometimes she'll just stand outside the door and stare at me where I'm sitting on the bed. But lately.. she hasn't even been coming upstairs to my room until like 3-4 AM when my mom forces her to go upstairs.  I have a lot of stories, aha. I've had 'seen' things since I was about 5 years old, so almost 20 years now. People say its just my imagination and the like.. but I still enjoy telling others when they want to hear. 

--

and Bluebell I have that happen a lot to me. xD I've actually had dreams that mother/father wanted to go somewhere and we ended up going there the next day. Or that I have a dream about putting something somewhere/ getting something and it happens.. its so weird.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 1, 2014)

Andel said:


> I actually wrote my most memorable ones on my tumblr. But.. this happened a few days ago.
> 
> I hate showering in my home alone, moreso because every time I do I always see someone standing outside the door. Well, my dad was going to be home soon and usually since I leave the door open I shut it this time. We did have a glass sliding door so I could see through it {xDD} but since we are moving we took them down and put a cheap 11 dollar curtain up.
> 
> ...



i hate showering with nobody on the same floor as me. especially if it is dark because if a black out happens i will have a panic attack.


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 1, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> i hate showering with nobody on the same floor as me. especially if it is dark because if a black out happens i will have a panic attack.



same. ;//; i got diagnosed with severe anxiety disorder.. so pretty much whenever i have to go to the store/etc I gotta take meds so I don't have panic attacks.. .-. i probably wont ever be able to live alone and it succkss..


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 2, 2014)

Andel said:


> I actually wrote my most memorable ones on my tumblr. But.. this happened a few days ago.
> 
> I hate showering in my home alone, moreso because every time I do I always see someone standing outside the door. Well, my dad was going to be home soon and usually since I leave the door open I shut it this time. We did have a glass sliding door so I could see through it {xDD} but since we are moving we took them down and put a cheap 11 dollar curtain up.
> 
> ...


ahh ! D: I would be so scared, I'd stay in the shower all day & be too scared to get out. :c


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> my lamp turned on by itself twice that is the only thing i have ever experienced #BORING



IT HAPPENED AGAIN JUST THEN


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> IT HAPPENED AGAIN JUST THEN



call ghost busters be4 it's too late D:


----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> IT HAPPENED AGAIN JUST THEN



wow dude thats pre cray you should kill it


----------



## sej (Apr 5, 2014)

I have never had any paranormal experiences at my house, because my family were the first to move in so we can't have any ghosts. Anyways, my friends house is haunted, seriously. Let me tell a story that she told me

So her and a friend were having a sleepover, and they were watching T.V before they go to bed. But in the middle of the film they could hear weird noises. But they just ignored that because they already know that their house was haunted, but then they were getting really scared, so they searched the rooms and they saw a really faint dot just floating around. It said hello

I am so  glad I wasn't there, just thinking of ghosts scare the hell out of me


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 5, 2014)

Andel said:


> I actually wrote my most memorable ones on my tumblr. But.. this happened a few days ago.
> 
> I hate showering in my home alone, moreso because every time I do I always see someone standing outside the door. Well, my dad was going to be home soon and usually since I leave the door open I shut it this time. We did have a glass sliding door so I could see through it {xDD} but since we are moving we took them down and put a cheap 11 dollar curtain up.
> 
> ...



What's your username for tumblr? I would love to see the stories you've posted.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2014)

Swear I felt someone rub my rib cage last night as I was falling asleep. TWICE.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Swear I felt someone rub my rib cage last night as I was falling asleep. TWICE.



sorry that was me


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> sorry that was me



makes sense now


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 5, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> What's your username for tumblr? I would love to see the stories you've posted.



Lately I haven't been updating because it's been.. unusually quiet.  http://dozoto.tumblr.com/

most of mine are usually dreams and I'm sure people don't count that as an experience..?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 5, 2014)

Andel said:


> Lately I haven't been updating because it's been.. unusually quiet.  http://dozoto.tumblr.com/
> 
> most of mine are usually dreams and I'm sure people don't count that as an experience..?



Such a poor thing >< I wouldn't know what to do if this happen on me and even worst your parent don't trust you. But then stay strong girl =D don't fear them and they can't harm you.


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure if this counts: When I was a wee young lass, we had a pretty big move. We moved into a small little house in a sleepy town pretty much halfway across the country. There didn't seem to be anything wrong with the house, in fact it was a rather cute little thing. However, after we arrived I developed a lot of sleep issues. Night terrors, sleep paralysis, and I also developed a small bed wetting problem. I was 5-6 at the time so I don't remember as much as my parents do, that's for sure. It's just my parents brought up something a few years back that happened over a few days that I was really, really sick. My parents told me that one night I woke up, sweating through my clothes. I was crying and exclaiming that I couldn't sleep because of the person that was dragging their boots across the floor upstairs. It was my little brothers bed room above me, and he was a baby at the time. My parents also told me they didn't hear anything. Now, I remember this fever incident, but some parts are a blur. I guess I was delirious.

There was another day where my parents were going over the floor plans again and noticed a walled off room upstairs. It wasn't anything big, but they demolished the wall covering it. It was a small white-painted room with a bench-type thing suspended on the wall. There was also a little wooden chest nailed to the floor. Empty, naturally. It was re-purposed into a hall-closet. We're not sure who walled it off, but that might be because we didn't look into it.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a couple

One time, at my nan and grandads house (which is pretty damn old) I went to sleep, as you do, and me and my brother had to share a room (whyyyy) and then in the middle of the night, I woke up to someone tapping on my shoulder, then when I opened my eyes, I saw my brother standing there with an axe in his hand. The scary thing is, is I could still see my brother sleeping in the bed opposite mine, then all of a sudden, a weird mist came, and the spirit just evaporated. Now, I'm not a 100% believer in paranormal activity, and do like to think of the logical side of things, but also like to think that ghosts exist, so when I die, I won't just be gone forever, and my spirit will live on, and I'll be able to annoy people, but this SERIOUSLY creeped me out... As well, the next morning, I could've sworn I saw my head on the floor, then I blinked at it was gone.

The other one I have, is me and my friends had a sleepover about... 2 or 3 months ago? And we realised we wouldn't go to sleep, so we decided to test that one Bloody Mary thing with the mirror, and seeing something in the mirror. We were all pretty sure it was your mind playing tricks on you, and that everyone who did it actually wanted to see her, and then your mind gave you a vision of her there. So we all were saying to ourselves "I don't wanna see here, I don't wanna see her" over and over again. Then my friend, being brave, went up and said Bloody Mary 3 times, like your supposed too. Even though none of us wanted to see her, we could've sworn we saw her there, in the mirror, and when we turned the light on afterwards, we all had a small cut on our knuckle of the index finger on our right hands. That was scary as hell...

Tha's all I've had so far, also had the usual lights flickering and hearing noises and knocks at the door and stuff, but those are all pretty boring...


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

Andel said:


> Lately I haven't been updating because it's been.. unusually quiet.  http://dozoto.tumblr.com/
> 
> most of mine are usually dreams and I'm sure people don't count that as an experience..?



Ugh, I hate when people make fun of others. It's time to confront those aholes at Walmart.


----------



## meringue (Apr 6, 2014)

Sway said:


> Not sure if this counts: When I was a wee young lass, we had a pretty big move. We moved into a small little house in a sleepy town pretty much halfway across the country. There didn't seem to be anything wrong with the house, in fact it was a rather cute little thing. However, after we arrived I developed a lot of sleep issues. Night terrors, sleep paralysis, and I also developed a small bed wetting problem. I was 5-6 at the time so I don't remember as much as my parents do, that's for sure. It's just my parents brought up something a few years back that happened over a few days that I was really, really sick. My parents told me that one night I woke up, sweating through my clothes. I was crying and exclaiming that I couldn't sleep because of the person that was dragging their boots across the floor upstairs. It was my little brothers bed room above me, and he was a baby at the time. My parents also told me they didn't hear anything. Now, I remember this fever incident, but some parts are a blur. I guess I was delirious.
> 
> There was another day where my parents were going over the floor plans again and noticed a walled off room upstairs. It wasn't anything big, but they demolished the wall covering it. It was a small white-painted room with a bench-type thing suspended on the wall. There was also a little wooden chest nailed to the floor. Empty, naturally. It was re-purposed into a hall-closet. We're not sure who walled it off, but that might be because we didn't look into it.



my sister experienced something similar to that last part. she was in a motel room and she was standing in the closet (don't ask) and she noticed that the floor sounded hollow. there was actually a wooden-plank-thingy that was covering a staircase, so out of curiosity she lifted it up and went down there. she found a suitcase filled with a bunch of old photos and I think she said she found a gun too. she also has experienced lots of creepy things in that motel room so she thinks the hidden room might have something to do with it


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

meringue said:


> my sister experienced something similar to that last part. she was in a motel room and she was standing in the closet (don't ask) and she noticed that the floor sounded hollow. there was actually a wooden-plank-thingy that was covering a staircase, so out of curiosity she lifted it up and went down there. she found a suitcase filled with a bunch of old photos and I think she said she found a gun too. she also has experienced lots of creepy things in that motel room so she thinks the hidden room might have something to do with it



She must be really brave o.o I would've never gone down there... I'd of probably run out screaming "THERE'S A SECRET ROOM BENEATH MY ROOM"


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 7, 2014)

Andel said:


> Lately I haven't been updating because it's been.. unusually quiet.  http://dozoto.tumblr.com/
> 
> most of mine are usually dreams and I'm sure people don't count that as an experience..?



I'm so sorry that you've had to go through these things  (you should write a book, by the way, you are a fantastic writer imo)


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh! Also. I had one time that I was laying in bed watching television. The lights were off and I was completely relaxed, this was before cellphones were even out. /old/ xD

But.. I kept feeling something tickling my skin.. up and down my legs. Common reaction is to reach down and brush it away. Well, something was there, that something was a spider. I squeaked and threw it across the room. Then I laid back down..

Well, it happened again, so I roll out of bed, look down and sure enough another spider. I run downstairs and tell my dad to come kill it, figuring it was the one I chucked. We get back upstairs I search my bed completely and its gone. So my dad goes back downstairs.

I lay back down and I feel it again, this time more then one. I yank the sheets off. Spiders.. I panic and jump out of bed, in tears and run downstairs. Dad comes back up, nothing. Tells me this time if it happens to call him instead of coming down. Though.. I simply got back in bed. It kept happening.. and I remember I kept picking them off and throwing them away until I got too tired and just began to ignore them.

Soo.. to say the least when I feel something crawling on me I am used to ignoring it now. Or I simply say 'Go away' before going back to what I'm doing..xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2014)

Andel said:


> Oh! Also. I had one time that I was laying in bed watching television. The lights were off and I was completely relaxed, this was before cellphones were even out. /old/ xD
> 
> But.. I kept feeling something tickling my skin.. up and down my legs. Common reaction is to reach down and brush it away. Well, something was there, that something was a spider. I squeaked and threw it across the room. Then I laid back down..
> 
> ...



That's not funny, bro. 
Ignoring it may make it stop xD


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2014)

Andel said:


> Lately I haven't been updating because it's been.. unusually quiet.  http://dozoto.tumblr.com/
> 
> most of mine are usually dreams and I'm sure people don't count that as an experience..?



Just letting you know I followed you and I like your blog.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

The closest I've come to one of these encounters is the cable going out and everything turning off and back on, with the clocks flashing...
I get scared half to death every time...


----------



## Nouris (Apr 7, 2014)

I think the closest thing to paranormal activity I've ever experienced is when my tv kept turning itself back on after I'd turned it off while I was trying to do some work and whenever I turned round there was no one there. 
Turned out to be my brother though.


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 7, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> That's not funny, bro.
> Ignoring it may make it stop xD



Unfortunately it doesn't always work.  Sometimes when I'm ignoring it it gets worse.



Fearthecuteness said:


> Just letting you know I followed you and I like your blog.



Aww thank you >//< Right now I'm just staying in a hotel.. so its pretty quiet. I avoid a mirror though cause its creepy.XD


----------



## SockHead (Apr 7, 2014)

I felt nauseous falling asleep on my side and i felt and hand brush up and down my rib cage. I thought it was really weird but just ignored it. 10 minutes later I felt it again, and it freaked me out so I brushed it away. It was ****in weird man


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2014)

Andel said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't always work.  Sometimes when I'm ignoring it it gets worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you >//< Right now I'm just staying in a hotel.. so its pretty quiet. I avoid a mirror though cause its creepy.XD



Man, that's annoying 

Leave the room for a bit and not deal with the bs. Problem solved.


----------



## CM Mark (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a short while ago, I show a bright white flash to my left where there are no light sources. My mom passed away last night, and I think it was her saying she was at peace.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> Just a short while ago, I show a bright white flash to my left where there are no light sources. My mom passed away last night, and I think it was her saying she was at peace.



*hugs*
How are you holding up?

I had a similar experience myself, though it was all the way back in elementary school. (-Possibly- later than that, honestly my own timeline gets a bit confused in my head sometimes).
My best friend-- my own age-- had died of an illness. Back then I didn't really understand it, so I can't say much more about it.
I do, however, remember him visiting me.
At the time we were living in what I now refer to as "the old house", since we've just moved to a new one and been here for a year now. I was staying in the old storage room that had been turned into a bedroom for me. My bed was pushed up against the far wall, and along the other wall of the house there was a long counter that took up the entire wall.
I remember waking up and looking over at the door to get into the room from the kitchen and seeing him standing there. Thinking it was a dream, I rolled over and fell back asleep.
I don't know how long it was after that when I woke up again to see him standing in the middle of the room and returning to sleep again. After that I saw him sitting on the counter, and then the foot of my bed before finally realizing he was there to say goodbye.

--

On another note, as I read through the thread I noticed a few posts about hands at the window... I hadn't experienced that until very recently. It was about a week or two ago now. 
Sister and I were sitting watching television in the living room, probably around... 2 or 3 in the afternoon. Our television is mounted on the wall above our fireplace, and on both sides of it we have tall thin windows that go from just above ground level near to the ceiling, both covered with blinds to keep the sun out. The one next to the door has a small air conditioner in it as well. I was sitting in that chair, and for whatever reason, I glanced away from the television to the window.
At that time, I saw a small hand press up against the glass from outside for -just- a moment before vanishing. I couldn't see a shadow or body outline for anyone that it may have belonged to, and I didn't hear anyone running off.
I wasn't really spooked, but it was the first time I had ever seen a 'disembodied hand', or however one might call the phenomenon.


----------



## ManicMoose (Apr 12, 2014)

This one didn't happen to me, but to my grandmother. She was born on an island (which I see everyday) and there they have a tale about evil fairies, that pretty much every town has where I live. On the island, there's a patch of woods where some girl got killed in the 1700's, supposedly by fairies, and nobody really strayed near there. One day, my grandmother and her friends heard a girl yell from the woods, and saw some movement from it. They asked two American soldiers who was visiting from a nearby base to go in and investigate, and they went in, laughing at the silly locals' fairy sighting. They didn't come out until about an hour later, terrified and didn't speak to anybody. They left on the next boat out and weren't seen again on the island. Then again, it's pretty boring there, and the only reason they even visited was to see where a Nazi U-boat torpedoed a dock a few years before, I guess. My grandmother was 9 when this happened so I don't believe her, but she does bring it up every few weeks.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> This one didn't happen to me, but to my grandmother. She was born on an island (which I see everyday) and there they have a tale about evil fairies, that pretty much every town has where I live. On the island, there's a patch of woods where some girl got killed in the 1700's, supposedly by fairies, and nobody really strayed near there. One day, my grandmother and her friends heard a girl yell from the woods, and saw some movement from it. They asked two American soldiers who was visiting from a nearby base to go in and investigate, and they went in, laughing at the silly locals' fairy sighting. They didn't come out until about an hour later, terrified and didn't speak to anybody. They left on the next boat out and weren't seen again on the island. Then again, it's pretty boring there, and the only reason they even visited was to see where a Nazi U-boat torpedoed a dock a few years before, I guess. My grandmother was 9 when this happened so I don't believe her, but she does bring it up every few weeks.



True story or something your grandmother made up, it's still a pretty creepy story. If there were rumors of fairies, especially ones who had a track record of killing people, where I lived, I know I would definitely avoid the area.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 13, 2014)

Man...all this aboutf family and friend make me tear up....which also remind me during the time my friend passed away on the age 20. She actually caught some illness and because her body is lack of antibodi and she couldn't fight back the virus and passed away the night she admit into ICU. That day was also the day my sem starting but I rushed back to my hometown upon receiving the news but I am too late...so I went to her funeral.

During that half year, almost each night I dreamt of her in my dream, either wandering around or I still think she is alive, or I will cry and tell her why she had to leave us this way, or just my usual dream and she was in it, but she never once speak or say a word. I felt she might not be resting in peace or is my own guilt that we been separate from each other for years, the, then I silently said before my sleep "please go and rest in peace, we will be doing fine here and I hope you too in the afterlife" umm something like this if I did not remember it wrongly, but ever since then I have not seen her appearing in my dream. I am someone who dream occasionally and during my grandparents passed away I also did saw them in my dream, still alive and not saying a word, just being around the family and doing usual chores. All in my heart I wish they rest in peace and not worrying about us here.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 13, 2014)

Aunt apparently once got possessed when my mother was pregnant with my older sister. This was back in Canada, they were renting out a basement to stay shortly until they bought their home. I wasn`t present there of course haha.

Apparently my sister and grandmother are sensitive to spooky stuffs. I`m a slight skeptic despite everything though.


I`ve stayed overnight on The Star of India and tend to go to Old Town in SD a lot! The bathroom on those skips unnerve me the hell out and Old Town is supposed to be haunted. I don`t have any exciting stories however 8`D


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 13, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Man...all this aboutf family and friend make me tear up....which also remind me during the time my friend passed away on the age 20. She actually caught some illness and because her body is lack of antibodi and she couldn't fight back the virus and passed away the night she admit into ICU. That day was also the day my sem starting but I rushed back to my hometown upon receiving the news but I am too late...so I went to her funeral.
> 
> During that half year, almost each night I dreamt of her in my dream, either wandering around or I still think she is alive, or I will cry and tell her why she had to leave us this way, or just my usual dream and she was in it, but she never once speak or say a word. I felt she might not be resting in peace or is my own guilt that we been separate from each other for years, the, then I silently said before my sleep "please go and rest in peace, we will be doing fine here and I hope you too in the afterlife" umm something like this if I did not remember it wrongly, but ever since then I have not seen her appearing in my dream. I am someone who dream occasionally and during my grandparents passed away I also did saw them in my dream, still alive and not saying a word, just being around the family and doing usual chores. All in my heart I wish they rest in peace and not worrying about us here.



I know how that is... Occasionally I still dream of my grandparents on my mother's side, and their house as well. Sometimes I see them, just sitting silently in their chairs. Sometimes it's just the house. I've never really thought of the dreams as paranormal, though... Just me missing them, it's been so long now.



Darumy said:


> Aunt apparently once got possessed when my mother was pregnant with my older sister. This was back in Canada, they were renting out a basement to stay shortly until they bought their home. I wasn`t present there of course haha.
> 
> Apparently my sister and grandmother are sensitive to spooky stuffs. I`m a slight skeptic despite everything though.
> 
> ...



Possession... Probably one of the scariest things that can happen. Though I imagine it typically isn't the way it is from the movies-- that feels just way overdone, even compared to the most serious cases.
Now, having said that, I'm going to promptly contradict it and say that my own possession story isn't -really- that scary. It lasted an entirety of maybe 5 seconds, and was more than likely me just falling asleep, but here it is:
At our old house, my cousins had come to visit. All of us within 3 years of age of one another, just getting into the 'it's fun to be scared' and really learning more about the paranormal, during the day we all decided to have a seance that night in the back bedroom, which was mine at the time (a different bedroom than the other, same house). Then, in secret, three of us decided to play a trick on the fourth and I would pretend I had become possessed.
So night came, the parents went to bed, and we took a candle into the room, lit it and sat around it. I proceeded to do the whole television 'If you want to speak, use my body' sort of thing. I closed my eyes and tilted my head back. Before long I had felt a heat against my back as if someone leaned against me-- I was sitting directly in front of the closet, and had the door opened, we would have heard it.
The next time I opened my eyes, my head was down rather than back, I was cool again, and my cousins and sister were freaking out saying I didn't respond to our set 'trigger cut off word'. No matter what it was that happened, needless to say, we haven't tried it again since.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 13, 2014)

i will read through some of this another day, but
have any of you seen the reddit thread for this stuff? there's a specific one dedicated to to creepy children.
some good stuff ;o


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing scary, but last year (this was about four years after my grandma passed away) during the summer my parents were both at work so I woke up at like 11am. I went to get in the shower and as I left my bedroom I swear I could smell my grandmas perfume. This has happened a couple of times.

I'm very skeptical about things like this, though, so I really have tried to think of anything causing it. Maybe I just miss her & I'm connecting things to her that are just normal, ordinary things.

One thing that has really scared me, though, was a few months ago I had one of those dreams where I was falling for quite a while. So, as normal, I woke up from it right before I hit whatever it was at the bottom. This was at about 3am, so this could have been me just being tired but I s2g I was right at my ceiling & I dropped onto my bed once I woke up. I know this wasn't just a normal "falling" dream because I actually bounced off my bed and landed in the floor. Had it been a regular falling dream, I think I would have just woken up with a little shudder and maybe a bounce of my mattress. 

Sounds really dumb but there's no other way that I should have bounced off of my bed and into the floor from just waking up.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 14, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> i will read through some of this another day, but
> have any of you seen the reddit thread for this stuff? there's a specific one dedicated to to creepy children.
> some good stuff ;o



You should post a link.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 14, 2014)

Have you guys heard of _black eyed kids_ (bek)?

it's scary as heck, and apparently people have had real life experiences with them ;~; 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/16mymn/blackeyed_children_adults_and_beasts/


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Have you guys heard of _black eyed kids_ (bek)?
> 
> it's scary as heck, and apparently people have had real life experiences with them ;~;
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/16mymn/blackeyed_children_adults_and_beasts/



http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1f4eab/was_told_to_post_this_here_my_brother_took_this/

Thanks.... _d r e a m y s n o w x_


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 14, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1f4eab/was_told_to_post_this_here_my_brother_took_this/
> 
> Thanks.... _d r e a m y s n o w x_



too scared to click on that image xD


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

I clicked out of curiosity. 

now its your turn....


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 14, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> I clicked out of curiosity.
> 
> now its your turn....



//cries

i'm sorry, I'm too much of a wimp to do so D: is it really scary? what was the photo of? D:


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 14, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1f4eab/was_told_to_post_this_here_my_brother_took_this/
> 
> Thanks.... _d r e a m y s n o w x_


holy crap i wont be able to sleep tonight
it could just be a reflection, but if the door was open i have no idea


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

It's fun to find out by yourself. ; - ; 

Seriously though it took me 5 minutes to find the courage.

It's pretty much a _really_ los-res photo of a guy and theres.... _something_ standing outside the door and it's creepy af and i could only look at it for 3 seconds before crying like a baby

- - - Post Merge - - -



hemming1996 said:


> holy crap i wont be able to sleep tonight
> it could just be a reflection, but if the door was open i have no idea



If you read the thread, theres proof the door was open

_helpme_


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 14, 2014)

if it was higher res i'd probably be able to tell what it is but it would still be creepy af


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> if it was higher res i'd probably be able to tell what it is but it would still be creepy af



@__@  Yeah, not even the OP knows what it is


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 14, 2014)

*shivers*

nOT LOOKING </3 I won't be able to sleep tonight //cries


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> *shivers*
> 
> nOT LOOKING </3 I won't be able to sleep tonight //cries



I feel u bro.  

But then again this is funny coming from the person who started a paranormal thread. c:

loveyou


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

black eyed kids?

not clicking. nope.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

Reflection. The sliding door slides from the left.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

srsly tho. how could that be a reflection?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry, I just want to believe


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Have you guys heard of _black eyed kids_ (bek)?
> 
> it's scary as heck, and apparently people have had real life experiences with them ;~;
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/16mymn/blackeyed_children_adults_and_beasts/



I have not seen one personally, but I do know the Black Eye Peas.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> srsly tho. how could that be a reflection?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm sorry, I just want to believe



Why can't it be a reflection? The so-called ghost is clearly holding some kind of device in his hand. Wait was the photo taken with a cameraphone? Well that explains it.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 14, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1f4eab/was_told_to_post_this_here_my_brother_took_this/
> 
> Thanks.... _d r e a m y s n o w x_



the way the figure is standing is strange, with their feet to the opposite side that they're facing. also, with how high they are above the threshhold, it seems like either a. they were a little bit away and its a reflection, or b. its a floating ghost. someone standing outside wouldnt be up that high unless theres a small hill RIGHT outside the door, so we should assume its safe to eliminate a real person being outside.

now, even though the door APPEARS to be open, I'll explore two possible theories as to how reflection/closed doors could be possible.

the door line indicating it being opened is very fine and doesnt really seem to fit into the image, so if this was an edited image, they might have edited a line in there so people wouldnt say it was a reflection. my honest guess is that there was a reflection they thought looked like a ghost, so they edited the door closed to make it appear as though it was a phantom instead of a reflection.  also, using simple logic, it looks really late outside and idk why someone would have the door open in the middle of the night. but hey, some people do that sort of thing, I guess.

another thing that indicates it could be something with the door edited closed and the rest of the reflection edited out is the tiny light above the figure. what could that be? itd have o be rather far away, and if it was some sort of light made by someone else itd probably be brighter. I think its a scrap of reflection accidentally left there when they were removing the rest of the reflection to make it appear as though the door was open.

the other option is that a screen door was open on the other side, as some people were exploring in the thread, but I really just think its an edited picture.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

jokes aside, great observational skills. =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and plus, whether it real or fake it's still freaky as ****


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a thing for busting myths.

honestly I just want it to scare people a little less. I used to be absolutely horrified of stuff like that but I can manage to not be scared if I work hard to bust it. 

I should go on mythbusters/fact or faked a+ busting skills


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 14, 2014)

you're doing the public a great service. all respect to you


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

I've only had experience with the paranormal when I was younger, but we moved out of that haunted house a long time ago. I'm on a school iPad so I don't really feel like typing it all out, but I might post again later.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

So I was wandering around in an abandoned mill and snapped this photo in a tunnel.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So I was wandering around in an abandoned mill and snapped this photo in a tunnel.



Karla y. Y u do dis. 
Why were you in an abandoned mill in the first place?


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So I was wandering around in an abandoned mill and snapped this photo in a tunnel.




That is so cool.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Karla y. Y u do dis.
> Why were you in an abandoned mill in the first place?



Because operational ones don't tend to let visitors wander in

- - - Post Merge - - -






http://imgur.com/a/T9AC5


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Because operational ones don't tend to let visitors wander in
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


That... is clever. But still freaky. I knew there was something wrong when I saw no eyes twinkling.


----------



## squirtle (Apr 14, 2014)

OK OK Y'ALL LIKE I DON'T REALLY EVER POST ON HERE REALLY BUT ANYWAY SO DURING THE SUMMER YA KNOW I WAS CHILLING IN MY ROOM AND IT WAS LIKE 4 AM RIGHT. I WAS KINDA FALLING ASLEEP FINALLY, YEAH. MY HOUSE WAS COMPLETELY DARK. NO LIGHT ON, NOTHING. EVERYONE WAS ASLEEP BUT ME. OK SO AS I WAS ABOUT TO FALL ASLEEP, WHEN THE LIVING ROOM LIGHTS JUST CAME ON. I WAS SO FREAKED OUT MAN. SO AFTER LIKE, 4 MINUTES OF MESSAGING ALL MY FRIENDS TELLING THEM IMMA DIE, I GOT UP AND WENT AND TURNED IT OFF.
 HEY YEAH I'M ALIVE THOUGH.  

AND WANNA KNOW SOMETHING CREEPY RELATED TO THAT, MY DOG CONSTANTLY BARKS AND GROWLS AT THE ANTIQUE (100+ YEARS OLD) CHAIR THAT'S BY THE LIGHT THAT TURNED ON. 

NOW THAT I READ WHAT I JUST SAID, IT SOUNDS REALLY LAME. I HAVE MORE BUT I CAN'T SAY WHAT THEY ARE CUZ THEY'RE RELATED TO SOMETHING BAD. OKAY I'M GONNA NEVER POST AGAIN DON'T MIND ME GUYS.


----------



## usagi-chan (Apr 14, 2014)

All these stories are so interesting! I know almost for certain that there is at least one spirit that roams my house. At night, I heard doors closing and footsteps in the hallway even when no one is awake. At first, all of this scared me but now I'm actually kinda used to it.  I just don't bother them and they don't bother me!

But I do know another interesting story. My friend's mother has had an amazing experience! So, when she was still very young, she moved into a new house with her family and began speaking of an imaginary friend, which is normal for children. But a few weeks after moving into the house, her parents heard from her neighbors that the son of the previous owners died in the house. The neighbors described the boy to them, and it was the same description that their daughter gave them when she was talking about her imaginary friend. According to my friend's mother, she said that when she reached age 10, her "imaginary friend" told her that he had go, and she never saw of him again. 

I have no idea if this is true or not (according to her mom, it is), but it's really amazing!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never seen any ghost stuff before.
Apparently ghost are even afraid of people dressed in black.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 14, 2014)

ok so speaking of mom stories I mightve told this already but OH WELL

when my mom was younger she saw a werewolf like creature twice. in the first occurence her brother was watching tv in the other room, her mom was reading by the window, and her dad was out in the fields working. she was playing on the floor in the same room as her mom, when all of a sudden she saw the creature outside her window. she screamed and ran into her mums lap, who then quickly consoled her by saying it was probably her brother or dad with a towel over their head trying to scare her.

the next time it was later at night, and she was in bed bc it was her bedtime. she didnt sleep at this time, though, and shes stay up late to listen to the tv in the other room that her parents were watching. she then noticed a figure in her window, the same heighth and shape of the creature the first time she saw it. horrified, she covered her head with her blanket and willed it away, finally falling asleep, waking with it gone in the morning.

it was apparently very big & tall& stood on its hind legs.

idk if this is true tho bc im still a little on the iffy side with her after that whole santa debacle


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 14, 2014)

usagi-chan said:


> All these stories are so interesting! I know almost for certain that there is at least one spirit that roams my house. At night, I heard doors closing and footsteps in the hallway even when no one is awake. At first, all of this scared me but now I'm actually kinda used to it.  I just don't bother them and they don't bother me!
> 
> But I do know another interesting story. My friend's mother has had an amazing experience! So, when she was still very young, she moved into a new house with her family and began speaking of an imaginary friend, which is normal for children. But a few weeks after moving into the house, her parents heard from her neighbors that the son of the previous owners died in the house. The neighbors described the boy to them, and it was the same description that their daughter gave them when she was talking about her imaginary friend. According to my friend's mother, she said that when she reached age 10, her "imaginary friend" told her that he had go, and she never saw of him again.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not (according to her mom, it is), but it's really amazing!



That's an interesting story... And it's pretty average, from what I hear. My little sister also used to have an imaginary friend as a child, back in our old house. She was very young, I had just started school and she is 3 years younger than me, so we never got a real description of the friend (as far as I know). She would be sitting in the play room and talking to someone while I was away. For the most part, we assume it was the ghost we call "Quiet Child".
In our old house, at night after we had been put to bed, mom and dad would occasionally see the top of the head of a brown headed child at the end of the half wall, where the child would just be able to see the television in the living room from the hall. They would get up to tell me to go back to bed, but I would be in bed fast asleep and unmoved from where I had been when they last checked on me. She stayed with us right up until we moved... But I haven't seen or heard of sightings of her in our new house.



debinoresu said:


> ok so speaking of mom stories I mightve told this already but OH WELL
> 
> when my mom was younger she saw a werewolf like creature twice. in the first occurence her brother was watching tv in the other room, her mom was reading by the window, and her dad was out in the fields working. she was playing on the floor in the same room as her mom, when all of a sudden she saw the creature outside her window. she screamed and ran into her mums lap, who then quickly consoled her by saying it was probably her brother or dad with a towel over their head trying to scare her.
> 
> ...



That's freaky. I'm not scared so easily, but I think that would do it.. I'm glad I've never seen a werewolf or any other supernatural 'creature'. For me it's been ghosts all the way.


----------



## BananaMan (Apr 14, 2014)

We first moved into this house when I was 10 and for a while there definitely seemed to be some sort of presence here. Almost every single night I would hear what sounded like somebody breaking in. Sometimes it would just be the sounds of the front door opening or glass breaking, but other times it would be the sounds of footsteps downstairs, and on occasion it would be the sound of someone wearing very heavy shoes or boots rushing up the stairs. It was terrifying.

All the typical things would happen, like lights flickering, whispers, doors opening and closing, etc. A lot of them would be easy for me to brush off as an overactive imagination but there were a few instances where it felt real. One time I was playing a game when there was a sudden growl from the corner of my room about six feet to my left. And I use the term "growl" loosely because it was unlike any I'd heard before or have heard since. It sounded like a combination of several different animal cries all combined into one very aggressive-sounding growl. Almost like a bull, a horse, a lion, and a man, all in one. I tried to ignore it but a few moments later it happened again. It happened about four times before my 12 year old self thought it was wise to tell it to shut up. Then it "barked" as if it was going to attack, and that is when I bolted out of there.

Another time I had just gotten into bed when a dresser in my room started shaking violently. I couldn't see it since it was dark and I was too scared to look but I could definitely hear it and feel the vibrations from it. The dresser had a TV on top of it and I could hear the corners of it lifting off and slamming back down, that's how intense it was. My first thought was "Maybe it is an earthquake" since I do live in Southern California after all, but nothing else in my room was moving. It was just the one dresser. It stopped after a few minutes. This dresser is very heavy and I've tried to replicate it since but even as a grown man I'm not strong enough to make it shake as intensely as that night. 

There were a handful of other little incidents over the years. For instance, when I was 11 I was playing hide-and-seek with my mom's friend. I was hiding and she was seeking. I was hiding downstairs and suddenly I heard her say "GOT YOU" from across the house. Turns out she was looking up the stairs and saw "me" run by the upstairs hallway. Except I wasn't upstairs. Another time I was 16 or so and I was out with friends. My mom called me in hysterics asking if I was alright. An untraceable number had called the house, and she said it was MY voice. The voice even claimed to be me and sounded very distressed, saying that it was ill and needed her, and to please come to my room to help me. There's a possibility it could've been a prank call but none of my friends knew my home phone number and my mom insists it was exactly my voice.

I'm 26 and living back at home because my folks aren't in the greatest shape and I take care of them, and there hasn't really been any happenings in a long time. The atmosphere of the house definitely feels lighter and more like a home than those days. For the longest time I thought maybe I did just have an overactive imagination but my parents have said that things happened to them too that they just never told me about because they didn't want to scare me. Things like being touched, having covers suddenly fly off them at night, glass objects suddenly just breaking on their own. One time my mom was in the kitchen when she heard a clink, and she found a candlestick on the dining room table still standing upright but with the decorative top on the floor across the room. 

Oh yeah and there is a "secret" room behind their bedroom that no other houses in the neighborhood with the same model of house have. Nothing weird has ever happened with it (my parents keep the makeshift door hidden behind a dresser) but it is a weird little touch that makes me wonder what it was used for. 

I'm still a bit of skeptic and can't say I believe in anything 100% but at the same time I can't explain a lot of the things that I did experience. 

... well that all ended up being way longer than I anticipated. Guess I got carried away on my trip down memory lane.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't believe in the paranormal, but I get scared when I'm alone in the dark and UFO stories give me the creeps. ^^;;


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 14, 2014)

I shut a door tight. I checked it. I shut another door, and the other one opened. Just. Opened. There were no cats or people by the door. Creepy.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

squirtle said:


> OK OK Y'ALL LIKE I DON'T REALLY EVER POST ON HERE REALLY BUT ANYWAY SO DURING THE SUMMER YA KNOW I WAS CHILLING IN MY ROOM AND IT WAS LIKE 4 AM RIGHT. I WAS KINDA FALLING ASLEEP FINALLY, YEAH. MY HOUSE WAS COMPLETELY DARK. NO LIGHT ON, NOTHING. EVERYONE WAS ASLEEP BUT ME. OK SO AS I WAS ABOUT TO FALL ASLEEP, WHEN THE LIVING ROOM LIGHTS JUST CAME ON. I WAS SO FREAKED OUT MAN. SO AFTER LIKE, 4 MINUTES OF MESSAGING ALL MY FRIENDS TELLING THEM IMMA DIE, I GOT UP AND WENT AND TURNED IT OFF.
> HEY YEAH I'M ALIVE THOUGH.
> 
> AND WANNA KNOW SOMETHING CREEPY RELATED TO THAT, MY DOG CONSTANTLY BARKS AND GROWLS AT THE ANTIQUE (100+ YEARS OLD) CHAIR THAT'S BY THE LIGHT THAT TURNED ON.
> ...


I think a ghost stepped on your caps lock key


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 14, 2014)

squirtle said:


> OK OK Y'ALL LIKE I DON'T REALLY EVER POST ON HERE REALLY BUT ANYWAY SO DURING THE SUMMER YA KNOW I WAS CHILLING IN MY ROOM AND IT WAS LIKE 4 AM RIGHT. I WAS KINDA FALLING ASLEEP FINALLY, YEAH. MY HOUSE WAS COMPLETELY DARK. NO LIGHT ON, NOTHING. EVERYONE WAS ASLEEP BUT ME. OK SO AS I WAS ABOUT TO FALL ASLEEP, WHEN THE LIVING ROOM LIGHTS JUST CAME ON. I WAS SO FREAKED OUT MAN. SO AFTER LIKE, 4 MINUTES OF MESSAGING ALL MY FRIENDS TELLING THEM IMMA DIE, I GOT UP AND WENT AND TURNED IT OFF.
> HEY YEAH I'M ALIVE THOUGH.
> 
> AND WANNA KNOW SOMETHING CREEPY RELATED TO THAT, MY DOG CONSTANTLY BARKS AND GROWLS AT THE ANTIQUE (100+ YEARS OLD) CHAIR THAT'S BY THE LIGHT THAT TURNED ON.
> ...



I CAN HEAR YOU BUT IT'S HARD TO TAKE WHAT YOU'RE WRITING SERIOUSLY.


----------



## squirtle (Apr 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think a ghost stepped on your caps lock key



Does it really bother people that bad? Haha I never understood what the deal was, but I have a habit of doing it because I'm always happy. Oops.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> I CAN HEAR YOU BUT IT'S HARD TO TAKE WHAT YOU'RE WRITING SERIOUSLY.



CHILL. I DON'T CARE IF YOU DO OR NOT.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think a ghost stepped on your caps lock key



dying at this comment hHAHAHAhhahahH

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirtle said:


> OK OK Y'ALL LIKE I DON'T REALLY EVER POST ON HERE REALLY BUT ANYWAY SO DURING THE SUMMER YA KNOW I WAS CHILLING IN MY ROOM AND IT WAS LIKE 4 AM RIGHT. I WAS KINDA FALLING ASLEEP FINALLY, YEAH. MY HOUSE WAS COMPLETELY DARK. NO LIGHT ON, NOTHING. EVERYONE WAS ASLEEP BUT ME. OK SO AS I WAS ABOUT TO FALL ASLEEP, WHEN THE LIVING ROOM LIGHTS JUST CAME ON. I WAS SO FREAKED OUT MAN. SO AFTER LIKE, 4 MINUTES OF MESSAGING ALL MY FRIENDS TELLING THEM IMMA DIE, I GOT UP AND WENT AND TURNED IT OFF.
> HEY YEAH I'M ALIVE THOUGH.
> 
> AND WANNA KNOW SOMETHING CREEPY RELATED TO THAT, MY DOG CONSTANTLY BARKS AND GROWLS AT THE ANTIQUE (100+ YEARS OLD) CHAIR THAT'S BY THE LIGHT THAT TURNED ON.
> ...



call ghostbusters! darn that's scary D:


----------



## squirtle (Apr 14, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> dying at this comment hHAHAHAhhahahH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Ahahaha yeah that made me laugh. And I'm actually going to have a priest bless my house due to these things.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 14, 2014)

BananaMan said:


> We first moved into this house when I was 10 and for a while there definitely seemed to be some sort of presence here. Almost every single night I would hear what sounded like somebody breaking in. Sometimes it would just be the sounds of the front door opening or glass breaking, but other times it would be the sounds of footsteps downstairs, and on occasion it would be the sound of someone wearing very heavy shoes or boots rushing up the stairs. It was terrifying.
> 
> All the typical things would happen, like lights flickering, whispers, doors opening and closing, etc. A lot of them would be easy for me to brush off as an overactive imagination but there were a few instances where it felt real. One time I was playing a game when there was a sudden growl from the corner of my room about six feet to my left. And I use the term "growl" loosely because it was unlike any I'd heard before or have heard since. It sounded like a combination of several different animal cries all combined into one very aggressive-sounding growl. Almost like a bull, a horse, a lion, and a man, all in one. I tried to ignore it but a few moments later it happened again. It happened about four times before my 12 year old self thought it was wise to tell it to shut up. Then it "barked" as if it was going to attack, and that is when I bolted out of there.
> 
> ...



That is terrifying. I've had a lot of experiences, but nothing ever as huge as any of those things. Once I did have something borrow my voice to call my mom for help though..
I had been taking a bath, and she came down to ask what I needed when the two of us were alone in the house and I hadn't said anything. She said it was my voice and even called her "mama mama" like I did at the time.


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

Probably shouldn't read this while I'm dehydrated and sick but yeah. YOLO.

I don't think I've ever had any paranormal experiences except for my bedroom door opening and closing slowly during the night after reading a chain letter on Facebook.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had a couple things happen to me in the current house that I'm living in but I'm not sure if they were parnormal? Just really scary and weird, my mom has had things happen to her as well which I think were paranormal.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 14, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> I've had a couple things happen to me in the current house that I'm living in but I'm not sure if they were parnormal? Just really scary and weird, my mom has had things happen to her as well which I think were paranormal.



What sorts of things happened?


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 14, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> What sorts of things happened?



Lots of sounds in my experience! A while ago when my dog Bella was a puppy she started to get really sick so I took her outside and I heard this really loud banging noise coming from inside the house, between my room and my parents room, almost like someone was jumping up and down over and over again, I was terrified and didn't know what to do so I ran into the house and grabbed the phone and ran back outside and called my mom, I was going to go to a neighbors house and bring the puppy but then it stopped.
A second time, I was in my room with both of my dogs and I was on my laptop listening to music with earphones in. All of sudden I heard three large boom noises, each sounding like they got closer, the last one sounded like it was right next to my door, I was really scared and my dogs freaked out and started barking. I reluctantly opened the door expecting to see something on the other side but there was nothing.
My mom on the other hand has seen a shadow person (a couple times), she said she's seen a child about 5 or 6 years old peeking around a corner, and she's heard people talking. She's also felt something come onto the bed with her but there were no animals around. In this house we've all heard footsteps and sometimes I feel like i'm being watched. 
My mom has had a couple more occurances but they weren't connected to this house.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 14, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Lots of sounds in my experience! A while ago when my dog Bella was a puppy she started to get really sick so I took her outside and I heard this really loud banging noise coming from inside the house, between my room and my parents room, almost like someone was jumping up and down over and over again, I was terrified and didn't know what to do so I ran into the house and grabbed the phone and ran back outside and called my mom, I was going to go to a neighbors house and bring the puppy but then it stopped.
> A second time, I was in my room with both of my dogs and I was on my laptop listening to music with earphones in. All of sudden I heard three large boom noises, each sounding like they got closer, the last one sounded like it was right next to my door, I was really scared and my dogs freaked out and started barking. I reluctantly opened the door expecting to see something on the other side but there was nothing.
> My mom on the other hand has seen a shadow person (a couple times), she said she's seen a child about 5 or 6 years old peeking around a corner, and she's heard people talking. She's also felt something come onto the bed with her but there were no animals around. In this house we've all heard footsteps and sometimes I feel like i'm being watched.
> My mom has had a couple more occurances but they weren't connected to this house.



I would say those things are paranormal. I'm sorry to hear your puppy was sick.
I've experienced similar things, all except for the banging. I would've been terrified at that too, so I'm glad I haven't (knock on wood).
Does it happen very frequently?


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 14, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> I would say those things are paranormal. I'm sorry to hear your puppy was sick.
> I've experienced similar things, all except for the banging. I would've been terrified at that too, so I'm glad I haven't (knock on wood).
> Does it happen very frequently?



Yeah, I really don't have any other explanation for them? That's okay it must've been something she ate, but she recovered soon after! It's only happened twice in the 11 years I've lived here, so definitely not at all.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 14, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Yeah, I really don't have any other explanation for them? That's okay it must've been something she ate, but she recovered soon after! It's only happened twice in the 11 years I've lived here, so definitely not at all.



I'm glad to hear she recovered!
I'm also glad that the banging hasn't happened that often, it's definitely frightening. 
With me, there's typically a short 'experience' every week or two. Typically just seeing something (or "someone") out of the corner of my eye, as well as phantom voices and music.
Last night, in fact, after I went to bed (at 5 AM, so I -guess- I should say "this morning") I kept hearing someone (it sounded male to me) laughing while everyone was asleep.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 14, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> I'm glad to hear she recovered!
> I'm also glad that the banging hasn't happened that often, it's definitely frightening.
> With me, there's typically a short 'experience' every week or two. Typically just seeing something (or "someone") out of the corner of my eye, as well as phantom voices and music.
> Last night, in fact, after I went to bed (at 5 AM, so I -guess- I should say "this morning") I kept hearing someone (it sounded male to me) laughing while everyone was asleep.



You hear music? Wow, don't hear of that very often and those are really frequent :c
That's really scary! I would've freaked out and probably left my house if I heard that.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> You hear music? Wow, don't hear of that very often and those are really frequent :c
> That's really scary! I would've freaked out and probably left my house if I heard that.



I hear music very frequently. It sounds like quiet music box, or possibly piano music depending at the time.
Occasionally my music boxes (up out of my reach for turning the key) will play a line or two of music by themselves. One night at around 3 AM a month or two back, I heard a man call my name from outside the bedroom door... About that time I decided to just go to bed.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> I hear music very frequently. It sounds like quiet music box, or possibly piano music depending at the time.
> Occasionally my music boxes (up out of my reach for turning the key) will play a line or two of music by themselves. One night at around 3 AM a month or two back, I heard a man call my name from outside the bedroom door... About that time I decided to just go to bed.



That's really scary I don't know if I could handle any of that! The place that you live, is it old by any chance?


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> That's really scary I don't know if I could handle any of that! The place that you live, is it old by any chance?



Well... After a quick look up of the address, it was built in 1981... So not really -that- old.
But, in my opinion at least, it isn't necessarily the house that's haunted. A new house could be haunted-- if the ground it was built on was.
There's also a tall "shadow man", I suppose... Except rather than black, he's entirely white. He stands nearly to the ceiling and has a wide brim hat on. I've seen him in the hallway, and in the back yard-- so whatever or whoever he is, he wasn't a one time experience.
Also, you never feel alone in the kitchen and frequently you can hear or see someone come in behind you-- only for no one to actually be there.
Still, all of the things that I've seen and heard here aren't frightening compared to some of the things we saw and heard while living at our old home, gone out from it for just a year now.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> Well... After a quick look up of the address, it was built in 1981... So not really -that- old.
> But, in my opinion at least, it isn't necessarily the house that's haunted. A new house could be haunted-- if the ground it was built on was.
> There's also a tall "shadow man", I suppose... Except rather than black, he's entirely white. He stands nearly to the ceiling and has a wide brim hat on. I've seen him in the hallway, and in the back yard-- so whatever or whoever he is, he wasn't a one time experience.
> Also, you never feel alone in the kitchen and frequently you can hear or see someone come in behind you-- only for no one to actually be there.
> Still, all of the things that I've seen and heard here aren't frightening compared to some of the things we saw and heard while living at our old home, gone out from it for just a year now.



Oh wow, yeah it might be something on the grounds, but these types of experiences have happened more than 1 place right? Maybe your sensitive to it?


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> Probably shouldn't read this while I'm dehydrated and sick but yeah. YOLO.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had any paranormal experiences except for my bedroom door opening and closing slowly during the night after reading a chain letter on Facebook.



2spooky4me


----------



## Ami-chan (Apr 15, 2014)

how am I going to sleep.. TT ^ TT
such scary experiences! o:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

It was halloween when I snapped this photo. Look what I found in it, a black orb floating in the mirror







What do you think it could be??? I did have a feeling of dread that night.

WAITWAIT!! There's white mist too, on the mirror to the bottom left of it


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> It was halloween when I snapped this photo. Look what I found in it, a black orb floating in the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found the mask more scary than the orb


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 15, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I found the mask more scary than the orb



Same! O.O


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> It was halloween when I snapped this photo. Look what I found in it, a black orb floating in the mirror
> 
> What do you think it could be??? I did have a feeling of dread that night.
> 
> WAITWAIT!! There's white mist too, on the mirror to the bottom left of it



you should really get out of there so many bad omens man... theres some mad spirits but one solution is to find a raven and some black candles but if not you should really leave


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> you should really get out of there so many bad omens man... theres some mad spirits but one solution is to find a raven and some black candles but if not you should really leave



You were right, our trick or treating returns were down 62% that Halloween


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 15, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Oh wow, yeah it might be something on the grounds, but these types of experiences have happened more than 1 place right? Maybe your sensitive to it?



I wouldn't claim to be honestly sensitive like a psychic or medium, but seeing these things does run in the family on my father's side. So, either we're 'in tune' enough to see things others don't... Or we all somehow manage to function really well without the medication we should be on


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> I wouldn't claim to be honestly sensitive like a psychic or medium, but seeing these things does run in the family on my father's side. So, either we're 'in tune' enough to see things others don't... Or we all somehow manage to function really well without the medication we should be on



You don't have to be a medium or a psychic you just might be sensitive to your surroundings or more in tune with them than most people might be! My mom has had a ton of experiences after my a couple of my grandparents passed away, seems like they all chose her to let them know they were okay or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> You were right, our trick or treating returns were down 62% that Halloween



62%?? Yikes, I think you definitely might have a problem.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 15, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I found the mask more scary than the orb



I don't see an orb. I see a man? 
Not the guy in the front, there's a guy standing in the back.


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

This isn't my story, this is someone elses I read c:

About five years ago I lived downtown in a major city in the US. I've always been a night person, so I would often find myself bored after my roommate, who was decidedly not a night person, went to sleep. To pass the time, I used to go for long walks and spend the time thinking.
I spent four years like that, walking alone at night, and never once had a reason to feel afraid. I always used to joke with my roommate that even the drug dealers in the city were polite. But all of that changed in just a few minutes of one evening.
It was a Wednesday, somewhere between one and two in the morning, and I was walking near a police patrolled park quite a ways from my apartment. It was a quiet night, even for a week night, with very little traffic and almost no one on foot. The park, as it was most nights, was completely empty.
I turned down a short side street in order to loop back to my apartment when I first noticed him. At the far end of the street, on my side, was the silhouette of a man, dancing. It was a strange dance, similar to a waltz, but he finished each "box" with an odd forward stride. I guess you could say he was dance-walking, headed straight for me.
Deciding he was probably drunk, I stepped as close as I could to the road to give him the majority of the sidewalk to pass me by. The closer he got, the more I realized how gracefully he was moving. He was very tall and lanky, and wearing an old suit. He danced closer still, until I could make out his face. His eyes were open wide and wild, head tilted back slightly, looking off at the sky. His mouth was formed in a painfully wide cartoon of a smile. Between the eyes and the smile, I decided to cross the street before he danced any closer.
I took my eyes off of him to cross the empty street. As I reached the other side, I glanced back... and then stopped dead in my tracks. He had stopped dancing and was standing with one foot in the street, perfectly parallel to me. He was facing me but still looking skyward. Smile still wide on his lips.
I was completely and utterly unnerved by this. I started walking again, but kept my eyes on the man. He didn't move.
Once I had put about half a block between us, I turned away from him for a moment to watch the sidewalk in front of me. The street and sidewalk ahead of me were completely empty. Still unnerved, I looked back to where he had been standing to find him gone. For the briefest of moments I felt relieved, until I noticed him. He had crossed the street, and was now slightly crouched down. I couldn't tell for sure due to the distance and the shadows, but I was certain he was facing me. I had looked away from him for no more than 10 seconds, so it was clear that he had moved fast.
I was so shocked that I stood there for some time, staring at him. And then he started moving toward me again. He took giant, exaggerated tip toed steps, as if he were a cartoon character sneaking up on someone. Except he was moving very, very quickly.
I'd like to say at this point I ran away or pulled out my pepper spray or my cellphone or anything at all, but I didn't. I just stood there, completely frozen as the smiling man crept toward me.
And then he stopped again, about a car length away from me. Still smiling his smile, still looking to the sky.
When I finally found my voice, I blurted out the first thing that came to mind. What I meant to ask was, "What the **** do you want?!" in an angry, commanding tone. What came out was a whimper, "What the fuu…?"
Regardless of whether or not humans can smell fear, they can certainly hear it. I heard it in my own voice, and that only made me more afraid. But he didn't react to it at all. He just stood there, smiling.
And then, after what felt like forever, he turned around, very slowly, and started dance-walking away. Just like that. Not wanting to turn my back to him again, I just watched him go, until he was far enough away to almost be out of sight. And then I realized something. He wasn't moving away anymore, nor was he dancing. I watched in horror as the distant shape of him grew larger and larger. He was coming back my way. And this time he was running.
I ran too.
I ran until I was off of the side road and back onto a better lit road with sparse traffic. Looking behind me then, he was nowhere to be found. The rest of the way home, I kept glancing over my shoulder, always expecting to see his stupid smile, but he was never there.
I lived in that city for six months after that night, and I never went out for another walk. There was something about his face that always haunted me. He didn't look drunk, he didn't look high. He looked completely and utterly insane. And that's a very, very scary thing to see.

Theres a vid, too.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh I've seen that story and video before, just nope.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

BUMP!


BTW is creepypasta discussion allowed? It's pretty creepy (not to mention, paranormal) in it's own right.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 
> BTW is creepypasta discussion allowed? It's pretty creepy (not to mention, paranormal) in it's own right.


Made this thread for paranormal experiences purposes, and it became a thread focusing around paranormal experiences & stories now, so why not :] <3 go ahead! discuss awaaaaaai ~


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 16, 2014)

recently at my school I saw some feet under a stall in the bathroom, and when I was turning to leave the feet were gone and it was as if I was alone in the bathroom. they could have easily lifted their feet up, though.

Also, one time I was looking for my mom and as I passed through the kitchen all the pots and pans inside the drying rack started clinking and just got really loud. I was terrified theyd fall down and turned to see, only to find them completely stationary and the sound had stopped. Idk what it was, it just sounded like someone slamming a bunch of pots together.

A pan probably just loosened a bit when I ran by resulting in the rest of them to adjust their position, it just weirds me out that none fell if that is the case bc it was a p big unstable pile of pots & pans.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 17, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> recently at my school I saw some feet under a stall in the bathroom, and when I was turning to leave the feet were gone and it was as if I was alone in the bathroom. they could have easily lifted their feet up, though.
> 
> Also, one time I was looking for my mom and as I passed through the kitchen all the pots and pans inside the drying rack started clinking and just got really loud. I was terrified theyd fall down and turned to see, only to find them completely stationary and the sound had stopped. Idk what it was, it just sounded like someone slamming a bunch of pots together.
> 
> A pan probably just loosened a bit when I ran by resulting in the rest of them to adjust their position, it just weirds me out that none fell if that is the case bc it was a p big unstable pile of pots & pans.



That is freaky. I'd have been nervous to go back into the kitchen after that.

As for me, just now I heard a sneeze from behind me where my bed is. I ignored it, since my cats will sneeze sometimes after waking up or cleaning themselves.
And just now I realized that my cats aren't in my room, they're out in the living room.


----------



## kite (Apr 17, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> That is freaky. I'd have been nervous to go back into the kitchen after that.
> 
> As for me, just now I heard a sneeze from behind me where my bed is. I ignored it, since my cats will sneeze sometimes after waking up or cleaning themselves.
> And just now I realized that my cats aren't in my room, they're out in the living room.



That's actually kind of hilarious lol

I once had a girl whisper into my ear (I could feel her breath as she whispered), but when I turned around, nobody was there. _Nobody._ I forgot what she said.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 17, 2014)

I just cried a little watching that video. Yes... A part of me died.

I have on had two weird experiences before. Right after my mother passed away me and my sister moved into our brothers apartment and late one night I was in the living room watching tv when I heard this whistling and singing. It sounded just like the song my mother would sing in the kitchen when she cooked, I thought I was overcome with grief and I was going crazy but my sister came down from the other side of the hallway and gave me this frightened look, so I knew she had heard it too. No way we both went insane at the same time, so we walk to my brothers kitchen and the whistling got REALLY loud, almost shrill. We got so scared we ran out of the apartment into the hallway with no shoes or keys even. We left the door ajar and after what felt like forever we went back inside. A few days after that after that, my sister and brother  were out doing the last preparations for the funeral and I was in the living room again and this time I heard her slippers, walking down the hallway. She had these really worn down slippers that scraped when she walked, she loved them and always wore them at home, so I could not mistake the sound. I was too scared to move, but the sound disappeared. After that nothing creepy had ever happened to my again.

My friend says that was my mom trying to communicate with me from behind the grave, but Jesus Christ, could she have been any nicer about it? XD she almost made me piss myself twice!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 18, 2014)

One night, up in the overhead of the garage I was living in, my little sister was hanging out for the night.  Dad had strictly told me to make sure she was in bed and asleep before 10 PM.  So at 1 in the morning, she was on my computer playing World of Warcraft or something and I was watching tv, and we both heard footsteps angrily stomping up the stairs.

boom, boom, BOOM, BOOM

immediately, we both look at each other freaked out, and I whisper- GET UNDER THE COVERS, PRETEND YOUR ASLEEP I'LL COVER FOR YA!

so I ran to the door to greet a surely furious father marching up the stairs......  and opened the door to find....

absolutely nothing.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 18, 2014)

We have these gumdrop candles for Christmas that we put on our tv stand. My mom was folding laundry near it and a candle flew off, hit the couch, and landed right side up. She saw it, but I was in the kitchen. Freaky stuff yo. I hate those candles now. Also, I see shadows sometimes, as I was turning into the hallway I saw one that looked like a person( wasn't looking straight ahead, I had my head turned to look at something on the ground). When I turned around I thought I was going to run into somebody so I had stopped so abruptly that I fell. There was nothing there. 

When my mom was younger she was sitting on the bathroom sink/counter looking into the mirror doing something. She had fallen back, but something pushed her back up, saving her from a possible concussion or split open head. A lot of people don't believe in the paranormal, but I strongly do.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> I live right on what used to be railroad tracks back in the late 1800's early 1900's. About 500 yards from where my house stands right now there was a fatal train wreck on April 20, 1905. The only fatality was the conductor, but every year on the 20th, the train goes down the tracks, trying to complete its run. I've seen it twice, but I hear it every year. There are no train tracks on the trail any more, it is now a nature preserve walking trail, but it still happens every year.



Tell if you hear it again in 2 days


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So I was wandering around in an abandoned mill and snapped this photo in a tunnel.



That is truely an amazing photo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



usagi-chan said:


> All these stories are so interesting! I know almost for certain that there is at least one spirit that roams my house. At night, I heard doors closing and footsteps in the hallway even when no one is awake. At first, all of this scared me but now I'm actually kinda used to it.  I just don't bother them and they don't bother me!
> 
> But I do know another interesting story. My friend's mother has had an amazing experience! So, when she was still very young, she moved into a new house with her family and began speaking of an imaginary friend, which is normal for children. But a few weeks after moving into the house, her parents heard from her neighbors that the son of the previous owners died in the house. The neighbors described the boy to them, and it was the same description that their daughter gave them when she was talking about her imaginary friend. According to my friend's mother, she said that when she reached age 10, her "imaginary friend" told her that he had go, and she never saw of him again.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not (according to her mom, it is), but it's really amazing!



This story reminds me of what my mum told me about when I was little (maybe about 2 or 3). Aparently at this old flat my auntie used to live in I used to talk to someone there. If anyone would ask who I'm talking to I would say I'm talking to this man that's my friend. Now I've never heard of kid's imginary friends being grownups but who knows. xD


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

So I'm upto the sixth page of this thread and I'm seriously spooked right now. I'm trying to finish all the pages


----------



## Alice (Apr 18, 2014)

Husky said:


> So I'm upto the sixth page of this thread and I'm seriously spooked right now. I'm trying to finish all the pages



Finish it. I am a heron. I pik fish out of river wif ma beak. If u dont finish dis thread i will com into ur kitchen late at nite and make a mess of ur pots n pans.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Sway said:


> Finish it. I am a heron. I pik fish out of river wif ma beak. If u dont finish dis thread i will com into ur kitchen late at nite and make a mess of ur pots n pans.



P-p-p-p-pots and pans?!


----------



## Alice (Apr 18, 2014)

Husky said:


> P-p-p-p-pots and pans?!



pots n pans


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a story. One time I read through 10 pages of a thread on this forum called The Bell Tree forums. All of the stories scared me then I had to go for a shower and I got really scared that I'd be in a room with a mirror by myself.

Yeah that was ages ago... not now.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 27, 2014)

bump! I want this back ; - ;


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 27, 2014)

Since I've been away from home for a few weeks I really didn't have much to say. The simple things would happen in the hotel room.. I'd be standing at the fridge and for some godawful reason they put a mirror right behind where the fridge is. x//x

But anyway. Last night I was talking on IRC to a few people while was cycling. I had just told them all bye and I was laying back and all of a sudden I heard knocking. I've been staying in my mom's room {stupid i know} so I can sleep with all the dogs, my bed is too small. XD She has a cedar chest at the end of her bed and I swear it sounded like someone was knocking on it.. three times. Then I went to sleep. All of a sudden at midnight I hear in a male's voice that woke me from a deep sleep. 'Hey you.. Wake up.' And I turned my head and all of a sudden my one dog started throwing up. I was like what. but after we dealt with it, she was staring down at the floor where the bed meets the cedar chest. I patted her a few times before going back to bed. And I remember just before I fell asleep there was a knock again. When I woke up this morning nothing was moved or anything..

And before you say its my parents, they actually have been out of town. I've been alone .-.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 27, 2014)

One of the pubs/mini hotels in my town will do anything for money and business (as you do). They have a ghost hunting night with 'real ghost hunting equipment'. Basically they're claiming the pub is haunted to try and get in the money, even though it isn't hehe. Me and my friends almost wore a white sheet and wandered around the place when they were 'ghost hunting'. xD

We didn't in the end because we thought we'd get banned from the place or something. (Not that we go there often, but when far away friends visit, they often stay there and we go visit).


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 28, 2014)

Andelsky said:


> Since I've been away from home for a few weeks I really didn't have much to say. The simple things would happen in the hotel room.. I'd be standing at the fridge and for some godawful reason they put a mirror right behind where the fridge is. x//x
> 
> But anyway. Last night I was talking on IRC to a few people while was cycling. I had just told them all bye and I was laying back and all of a sudden I heard knocking. I've been staying in my mom's room {stupid i know} so I can sleep with all the dogs, my bed is too small. XD She has a cedar chest at the end of her bed and I swear it sounded like someone was knocking on it.. three times. Then I went to sleep. All of a sudden at midnight I hear in a male's voice that woke me from a deep sleep. 'Hey you.. Wake up.' And I turned my head and all of a sudden my one dog started throwing up. I was like what. but after we dealt with it, she was staring down at the floor where the bed meets the cedar chest. I patted her a few times before going back to bed. And I remember just before I fell asleep there was a knock again. When I woke up this morning nothing was moved or anything..
> 
> And before you say its my parents, they actually have been out of town. I've been alone .-.



I've head something similar happen to me. One of my cats was lying on my bed and she suddenly sit up and stared into my wardrobe, which was half open. I thought nothing of it and tried to go to sleep but I could hear mother****ing _heavy breathing_ and _coughing_ coming from that goddamned wardrobe. I finally went to sleep and nothing else ever happened but I feel like I'm going to be murdered some time this year.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 29, 2014)

I was just sitting in my living room watching videos on YouTube when it sounded like someone was trying open the door quietly. No one came in so I went to check and the door was slightly open. The door was perfectly shut fine before that happened. Yeah. This happened about five minutes ago so I'll update it anything else happens.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 29, 2014)

Not updating would make it creepier.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

one time I was home alone and I was sort of scared? and I heard like a whisper of my name that sort of came from everywhere in the house and then what sounded like footsteps coming from my parents room and the upstairs, so I locked myself in the bathroom until someone came home haha

prob just creaking and wind but I still freaked out


----------



## Lio Fotia (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been looking for a thread like this to cope... I currently live in a 25-30 year old apartment, and from day one weird things started happening. Doors opened and closed on their own, items have been moved, and I was even locked out of the apartment in the most impossible way. Lemme go into detail.

I moved into this flat about 3 months ago, it's a wonderful apartment. Bottom floor, wood flooring, spacious, recently updated. It has a great dry bar, a huge patio and a huge walk in closet... for 200-300 hundred dollars cheaper than what is the usual price of a flat this size. Should have been the first hint, right? So, I get moved in, and the first week or so is great... Until I go to my dry bar and find one item upside down. It was impossible. This little crystal chest has feet on the bottom, I remember setting it down on them when I pulled them from the box. I simply put it the right way up and went about my day...

A week later, my lights were turned off in my bedroom as I was dressing. Impossibly so. The fan was still on, thus the cord had to be pulled. I had my shirt over my head and there was no way the cats could reach the cord. I've woken up to my cabinets open, I've woken to my bathroom door open... 

One day I went outside to smoke a *** and the closed the sliding glass door so smoke didn't get in and cats didn't get out. You have to click the latch down to lock that door, it's very firm and not loose at all. But somehow on that day, it locked. It was a cold and rainy sunday, and I was locked out of my flat in slippers and a house coat. I climbed the rail and walked around my building in hopes that my front door would unlock. No luck. But lucky my neighbour came up and was willing to help me try and break in. We went to my patio and was trying to figure out the door and the windows, and one I KNOW I had locked up tight the night before was somehow open... Once inside, I thanked my neighbour and now I don't close the sliding glass door when I go out to smoke.

Not done. Last sunday, after days of nothing, I was settling in to watch Salem, a TV show about the Salem witch trials and oh so good. I turned off all the lights, popped popcorn, and settled in for the show... when a mist in the shape of a person floated across my house. It lasted like a second. But I saw it. It's burned into my memory. I noped so hard and turned on the lights. I was like "Um... okay... Hi... Please don't harm me that's all I ask." But gawd damn I'm so scared now. My Kitten will meow in distress often, not something he used to do. and My adult Mama cat will hide under the bed for no reason, not her usual behaviour.

My flat is haunted, how do I cope?


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 29, 2014)

I had an ollllllddddd CD player, big massive thing that you could also record tapes on and one night the cassette door thingy popped open on its own but it opens slowly it's so so creepy!


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 29, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I've been looking for a thread like this to cope... I currently live in a 25-30 year old apartment, and from day one weird things started happening. Doors opened and closed on their own, items have been moved, and I was even locked out of the apartment in the most impossible way. Lemme go into detail.
> 
> I moved into this flat about 3 months ago, it's a wonderful apartment. Bottom floor, wood flooring, spacious, recently updated. It has a great dry bar, a huge patio and a huge walk in closet... for 200-300 hundred dollars cheaper than what is the usual price of a flat this size. Should have been the first hint, right? So, I get moved in, and the first week or so is great... Until I go to my dry bar and find one item upside down. It was impossible. This little crystal chest has feet on the bottom, I remember setting it down on them when I pulled them from the box. I simply put it the right way up and went about my day...
> 
> ...



Oh my god, something like this would be my worst nightmare. Just ask your landlord or contact whoever owns the flat and notify them. Ask your neighbours or just get the hell out of there.


----------



## raimon (Apr 29, 2014)

this kind of thing really freaks me out because when i was a kid i would hear stories from my family and relatives and my grandmother would tell me that it's hereditary like if your family has a history of seeing ghosts your family is just closer to the ghost world's door or something to that effect (it's hard to make a direct translation since it's like idioms and ****). and like it wasn't just the older generation like parents aunts and uncles it was stories from my siblings and cousins AT A VERY YOUNG AGE telling me that they were seeing ghosts while i was with them and it was ****ing terrifying. and i swear to ****ing god i have felt ghostly presence in my old room (i had to switch to another room because of fengshui issues) and it would keep me up at night as a child. but this room is so much better, but i'm terrified of a lot of things (like looking in the mirror at night or just the dark in general, window reflections etc)


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 29, 2014)

Callaway said:


> I've been looking for a thread like this to cope... I currently live in a 25-30 year old apartment, and from day one weird things started happening. Doors opened and closed on their own, items have been moved, and I was even locked out of the apartment in the most impossible way. Lemme go into detail.
> 
> I moved into this flat about 3 months ago, it's a wonderful apartment. Bottom floor, wood flooring, spacious, recently updated. It has a great dry bar, a huge patio and a huge walk in closet... for 200-300 hundred dollars cheaper than what is the usual price of a flat this size. Should have been the first hint, right? So, I get moved in, and the first week or so is great... Until I go to my dry bar and find one item upside down. It was impossible. This little crystal chest has feet on the bottom, I remember setting it down on them when I pulled them from the box. I simply put it the right way up and went about my day...
> 
> ...



Put all of the stuff that keeps getting moved into one pile, and let that b**** have a fun night.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 29, 2014)

raimon said:


> this kind of thing really freaks me out because when i was a kid i would hear stories from my family and relatives and my grandmother would tell me that it's hereditary like if your family has a history of seeing ghosts your family is just closer to the ghost world's door or something to that effect (it's hard to make a direct translation since it's like idioms and ****). and like it wasn't just the older generation like parents aunts and uncles it was stories from my siblings and cousins AT A VERY YOUNG AGE telling me that they were seeing ghosts while i was with them and it was ****ing terrifying. and i swear to ****ing god i have felt ghostly presence in my old room (i had to switch to another room because of fengshui issues) and it would keep me up at night as a child. but this room is so much better, but i'm terrified of a lot of things (like looking in the mirror at night or just the dark in general, window reflections etc)



I had to move rooms in the house I'm currently in as well, I always felt like I was being watched and even to this day it makes me uncomfortable. The day before I started 4th grade I was trying to go to sleep and I opened my eyes to see my closet door opening (and I could hear it), I froze in bed and when I got the courage ran like hell.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 29, 2014)

Bad idea reading this thread before sleepy time, darn it!


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 29, 2014)

Thought you guys would like this. Im waiting for my dogs to come in and im standing in the back of the dining room. I am eating oreos (nom) and i look up and there is an lady in a white gown walking from my living room to my kitchen. Right when she turned into the walkway to the kitchen she was gone. .-.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 30, 2014)

Andelsky said:


> Thought you guys would like this. Im waiting for my dogs to come in and im standing in the back of the dining room. I am eating oreos (nom) and i look up and there is an lady in a white gown walking from my living room to my kitchen. Right when she turned into the walkway to the kitchen she was gone. .-.



; - ;


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 30, 2014)

At my ex-girlfriend's house a few years ago, we were getting ready to go to a party. She was in the bathroom at this point. Suddenly I hear this noise, like water running, but it was way too loud. I went to the kitchen, expecting to see her standing there doing something with the water. But she wasn't there, nor was there any water running. I kept moving, noticing the sound getting louder as I got to the living room. Turned out the radio had turned on and was transmitting static at full volume. The dial was still set to the same radio frequency (some top 40s radio), and the remote was right next to it.

The only logical explanation for that that I could think of is that it had a timer on it and somebody had set it to play a prank on us. If not, then I honestly have no idea.

Apart from that, ever since I experienced it the first time when I was 11 years old, I've been having a kind of deja vu. Deja vu is having a sensation that something you've experienced is happening again, and it's vague. I know what that's like. This is literally remembering the situation I'm in at that moment, along with everything everybody says and does, including myself. The first few times I wrote it off as coincidence, or something just happening twice. But when you meet a person for the very first time and remember all the words they're going to say to you, it's hard to still tell yourself that's the second time that exact situation has occurred.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Andelsky said:


> Thought you guys would like this. Im waiting for my dogs to come in and im standing in the back of the dining room. I am eating oreos (nom) and i look up and there is an lady in a white gown walking from my living room to my kitchen. Right when she turned into the walkway to the kitchen she was gone. .-.



2/10


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 30, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> At my ex-girlfriend's house a few years ago, we were getting ready to go to a party. She was in the bathroom at this point. Suddenly I hear this noise, like water running, but it was way too loud. I went to the kitchen, expecting to see her standing there doing something with the water. But she wasn't there, nor was there any water running. I kept moving, noticing the sound getting louder as I got to the living room. Turned out the radio had turned on and was transmitting static at full volume. The dial was still set to the same radio frequency (some top 40s radio), and the remote was right next to it.
> 
> The only logical explanation for that that I could think of is that it had a timer on it and somebody had set it to play a prank on us. If not, then I honestly have no idea.
> 
> Apart from that, ever since I experienced it the first time when I was 11 years old, I've been having a kind of deja vu. Deja vu is having a sensation that something you've experienced is happening again, and it's vague. I know what that's like. This is literally remembering the situation I'm in at that moment, along with everything everybody says and does, including myself. The first few times I wrote it off as coincidence, or something just happening twice. But when you meet a person for the very first time and remember all the words they're going to say to you, it's hard to still tell yourself that's the second time that exact situation has occurred.



Lately I've been getting deja vu all the time, I know it's quite common but now I get it a minimum of 5(ish) times a day. It's freaking me out.


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice imagination guys so tell me why didn't I experience this crap?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nice imagination guys so tell me why didn't I experience this crap?



Bc they're afraid of you : ( : )


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 30, 2014)

Because you don't see it doesn't mean other people don't. Mine was linked to the medicine I take {causes you to see things}, insomnia, an overactive imagination, and my fear of the dark. Soo yeah.


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Dude, I'm afraid in dark (when alone) last time I went to the haunted house at mall I cried and scream like loud I can't calm down that time 
Waffles... You liar...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Bc they're afraid of you : ( : )



Probably you were at the back of me and they ran away you dawg. :


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Andelsky said:


> Because you don't see it doesn't mean other people don't. Mine was linked to the medicine I take {causes you to see things}, insomnia, an overactive imagination, and my fear of the dark. Soo yeah.



So it's not paranormal then.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 30, 2014)

It doesn't matter if it's all real or not,  Let people believe what they want, but in the end, it's all for a little scare. c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok my scary true story time.

A few weeks ago during the night I heard a bang from downstairs. It was around midnight, it was just my sister and I at home (parents abroad). I checked she was asleep and she was. Armed myself and went downstairs, carefully clearing every room like I was taught to. Got to the furthest room which was the kitchen, and saw the bin had been knocked over. Hmm. Checked the doors and windows, all locked with no sign of a breakin. All the rooms were cleared. Strange. Went back to my room, safe'd my weapon and played some dota and then went to sleep.

Forgot all about it the next day until my sister screamed. I ran over to her and she said she saw a black cat dart out of her room and downstairs. We ran after it, but couldn't find it, but the bin had been knocked over again. And this time I realised the cat was after the KFC bones in the bin. With the cat well and truly spooked, it was going to be difficult to find it so I decided to let it relax for an hour. When I later went to the study and slowly opened the door, there it was, sitting on the couch staring at me.

So mystery solved. My sister wasn't hallucinating and there wasn't a ghost knocking over my bins.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 30, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> Lately I've been getting deja vu all the time, I know it's quite common but now I get it a minimum of 5(ish) times a day. It's freaking me out.


Deja vu is a weird feeling. Getting this (precognition?) makes you really afraid, though. The implications are depressing, and I honestly wish I didn't have it.



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nice imagination guys so tell me why didn't I experience this crap?


Some people are better at some things? There's always skeptics for a reason. If everybody believed everything the world would be even stupider than it already is.

I'm of a rational and therefore skeptical mind, so if something weird happens I try to rationalize it, figure out what actually transpired. That's why my (recurring) experiences make such an impression, because I can't think of an explanation. It's something that should be impossible, but obviously is not.


Anyway, I have one more.

This other thing that happened to me was that one night I woke up and there was a flying saucer hanging outside my window. I couldn't move and I felt terrified. While I did actually wake up, I didn't see an actual flying saucer. It just kept hovering there until I (somehow) fell back asleep a minute or two later.
That was the first night terror I ever had. It led to me not sleeping for three days and eventually experiencing night terrors every few nights over the following month. While it's a terrifying experience, it's all in your mind. You're just dreaming while awake.


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Time to share my story them

Last year... Hmm... After taking shower I found my old mirror and try to fix it, the reflection thing is like a while lady thing to I hid my mirror somewhere and adjust the mirror so my sister scream and said that she saw a white lady in the CR she told my parents about it and its really funny.

4 years ago (when I was Grade 6) me and my friends keep passing through the CR and some broken table and chairs (abandon place) in school so see if there is a ghost or something there is a rumor that a student died because he keep passing through that place whatever it is and also there is that time a college student saw a white lady at night errr... whatever it is. So I got tired then a few mins later the bin keeps shaking and they're all panicked except me , my some friends scared and ran away one of them said that they saw a black lady jumped in the trash bin. I just saw a black cat jumped ran away.

So there you have it guys nice imagination.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't have any interesting stories. But a psychic went to my house and says there is a supernatural presence there. We did some religious activities to get rid off it - and it takes a month to do that. Yeah, I never really saw one though. Maybe dopplegangers, but not legit ghosts.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 30, 2014)

Professionals are just hacks trying to get money from superstitious people.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Professionals are just hacks trying to get money from superstitious people.



I semi-agree with this LELEL. I enjoy watching ghost hunter TV shows though


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel I should repost this video






skip to 2m30s


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 30, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I feel I should repost this video
> 
> [video]
> 
> skip to 2m30s


What does it all MEAN?!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 30, 2014)

I am NOT reading the past post right now (probably when day comes) cause it's already dark out there and I scare I can't sleep xD But I want to add one interesting story my mom told us when she back from her korea trip! Probably spooky too.

5 years ago, my mom went to Korea trip and she came back told us that most of Korea hotel is haunted! Although she didn't experience it herself it does happen to other tourists joining the same tour. Some of them heard the tap water running down, then went in the toilet and close it, and have it running down again until the husband have no patient and start cursing to make it stop. One room with only the mother and daughter witness white shadow floating around above their bed. While in my mom's hotel room, she said the whole day is tired so she slept well that night, only to found out the next day her hair was messed up, never happen before and this is awkwardly first time lol. 

And recently, she went to Korea trip again with my dad, cause she said the first one is terrible horrible and not even fun so she would want to go again with the luxury tour package. Then she came back again with another story! This time is whole lots of different and a lot more spookier. Before she go to Korea, my mom called up the tour guide and remind her again and again that my mom doesn't want the "last room" in the hotel. Usually we don't like the first and last room because most of it........well haunted. And usually for the first night, they were tired and can sleep better but instead that first night, my mom said she can't sleep well at all. About 10-11pm, she heard someone knocking the door loud and even trying to open the door knob! It is so loud and my mom is a light sleeper so she shout and ask who was it? And walked all the way to the door and peek through the door hole.

To her horror, she said a lady, side face, look normal, pass by and enter the room beside (not opening door just walk through). At that time my mom wasn't suspecting alot thinking someone might be mistaken about it, adding she doesn't even know actually they were sleeping in the last room, there is no room at all next door. She then went back to bed and turn on the tv. My mom always get sleepy when the tv turn on lol so she end up turning it off and try sleeping again, but she can't. She said she heard a lot of noise on the right side of my dad. Usually hotel bed is in the middle and there is this walk way on the side. The next day, my mom looked and realized there is no room after theirs but is a door lead to the stair and another room behind but the room number is irrelevant. She complained to the tour guide for giving her the last room and also some tourist in the same group teach her the way to "cleanse" the room and she did it. The later two days stay in the hotel nothing odd happen again. She also told us that is the same hotel she lived in 5 years ago and is haunted. She now warned my cousin not to rent that particular hotel when travel to Korea.

My English might be off hopefully my story still understandable ><


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoiler:  You guys better not open this



You are not reading aren't you


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 30, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I feel I should repost this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cake is a lie. I knew it! Everyone knows!


----------



## kite (May 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So I was wandering around in an abandoned mill and snapped this photo in a tunnel.







I knew there was something up with that first photo lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 6, 2014)

kite said:


> View attachment 44303
> View attachment 44304
> View attachment 44305
> 
> I knew there was something up with that first photo lol



I saw this on tumblr the other day.


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 6, 2014)

Well, I have a few. Here's one when I was I believe 8 or 9 i would stay up till 3 am just to be able to watch anime on adult swim.I know, I know, an 8 year old watching adult swim, eh my parents didn't really care/ couldn't understand English and must have just figured all animated series are cartoons for kids.

So its pitch dark the only thing on in the entire mobile home is the TV and its 3am its in the middle of a commercial when I hear the door nob of my front door start to jiggle rapidly (it was a really noisy and loud door knob) I quickly snapped my head back and could clearly see the door knob moving. It must have lasted only like 10 or 20 seconds and just suddenly stopped, but i was frozen i couldn't believe i had just seen that...Needless to say I noped the heck out of the living room and back to my bedroom.

I've thought about it a lot since then, I should have been able to hear someone climbing up those stairs the stairs to get to the front door were really rickety and always made noise when someone climbed up them you could hear it even if the TV was on.Not to mention who the heck wiggles someones door knob at 3am for like 10 seconds and then just stops...Also if it was a person trying to break in they would have seen the light from the side window the window is right next to the stairs you climb up to get to the front door so you cant miss it.That would have surely let them know someone was inside.


----------



## Piroshi (May 6, 2014)

I haven't had anything too weird happen. The only thing that happened to me was in my old house. I used to see these tall, shadowy figures moving through the hall and sometimes standing on the far side of the master bedroom, but I always just told myself it was my imagination. Then one time after we moved I mentioned it to my mom and she said she used to see the exact same thing. Oh, I'm also pretty sure I saw the ghost of my cat. He got hit by a car so we buried him behind the house, and afterward while I still lived in that house I'd swear I'd see my cat when she wasn't there, or I'd think my cat was in my room only to hear her scratching at my door to be let in a little while later (and I always kept my door shut). Sometimes while I was sleeping I'd also feel my cat jump up on my bed, but when I'd look she wouldn't be there. Neither one of those things has ever happened in my current house.

My dad's girlfriend, however, has told us lots of stories. My dad never used to believe in stuff like that until he moved in with her either. Once my dad's girlfriend saw an old lady standing in the hallway only to find out that an old lady died in that house. My dad has also heard children laughing and running around in the middle of the night when there were no children in the house and all the TVs were off. Once he woke up in the middle of the night because he heard a glass fall over and water trickling next to his head, but when he turned the light on nothing was there. There was also a time where he and his girlfriend were standing in the kitchen, and suddenly the phone fell onto the floor from the middle of the table (they were the only ones home, too). The scariest thing though was when she was with her ex boyfriend or husband or whatever about 20-25 years ago. He'd frequently have dreams where these hooded figures would try to kill him. Then one time my dad's girlfriend took a picture of her oldest daughter in front of a TV that was turned off, but when they developed the picture you could clearly see three hooded figures reflected in it, which were apparently the same ones the guy had dreams about. I don't even like being near that picture let alone thinking about it, but they all carry it around with them and sleep next to it and stuff.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

My Mom's:

One time, before the huge earthquake here. My mom and her family was supposed to check in a 5-star hotel which collapsed during the said earthquake. The hotel did not have enough rooms so they had to split, some will stay in the hotel and the others will stay in another hotel. My mom went to the other hotel. They know that they are one of the few who are checked in. At night, my mom could hear constant footsteps at the stairs and basketball dribbling in the court. She could also hear people's voices. The next day, they checked the back of the hotel and saw a cemetery.

Mine:

I'm a really big Apple fan and would wake up early every time they would launch a product despite having school the next day. Once, it was the launch of the iPhone 5 I believe, I did what I usually do, wake up early and look at the live blogging. When I was going back to sleep later on, I felt something heavy sitting on me. I thought it was just my brother, and suddenly thought, why would my brother sit on me this early in the morning and he was on his bed sleeping. So I just prayed and fell asleep. And the next day, I woke up like I normally do everyday. 

Personally as a Christian, we do not believe that what we see/experience are the souls of the dead, but we believe that what we see/experience are evil spirits trying to scare us and shake our faith.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Wow I really love reading all these paranormal events. My friend has quite a few experiences herself too bad she isn't on the thread and I don't want to try sharing one incase I mix up something important. I don't have any experiences myself and the closest thing I can think of is on my birthday I was having a party and my mum came around to my window with a Halloween mask on. No one noticed for a while and when I turned I saw her there and banged on the window (to tell her to go away, I recognised the mask so it didn't really work) but one of my friends fell off my bed from the jump scare haha. Not sure about the rest of their reactions I think they just jumped slightly  If I remember I'll ask my friend to type out one of her experiences and possibly copy and paste in on here~


----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (May 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler



i dont get it?


----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i dont get it?



Me too someone should explain this for me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 6, 2014)

It's pretty simple, I think you're looking too hard


----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> It's pretty simple, I think you're looking too hard



Don't judge her, she is kawaii


----------



## MintTea (May 6, 2014)

So last summer, I was at my best friend's birthday party (she lives near my own house and we are close to a cemetery)(we were 4 girls) and I don't know why but we started talking about ghosts, spirits and stuff. And there was one girl who really believe into spirits things and she is really scared about them. My best friend said that she had heard from her parents that in their house, there were very old spirits. And then, another girl said that since my bf lived near a cemetery, there was a high probability that there were a lot of them. Then we decided that it was time to eat so we put the pizza in the oven and put an alarm to know when we have to put it out. So we continued talking about spirits in the meantime and *SUDDENLY*. "DRIIING DRIIIING DRING". We all started to scream and when one stopped, another one started again so the others too.

Then, we realized it was the alarm for the pizza.

(very scary, huh? xD)


----------



## SockHead (May 6, 2014)

i felt the same hand on my chest last night as i was falling asleep last night, as i did about a month ago. I didn't freak out this time because it felt comforting.


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 10, 2014)

bump from the dead.


----------



## kite (May 10, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I saw this on tumblr the other day.



That's where I got it from, it's not like I took the pics myself.


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

Uhh one time I was outside and I saw someone run then dissapear


----------



## kite (May 10, 2014)

One time, my friend's ex-boyfriend Lawrence was with a group of friends outside of a graveyard for a dare. They had their cars parked right outside the place, observing area and the lone light post in the center of the yard. 

Lawrence was dared to go inside, touch the light post, and then run back out. He really didn't want to go, but his friends urged him for pride's sake. So he despite being scared, he went in, ran all the way to the light post, and the moment his hand touched the post... the light turned off and he was left in complete darkness. Scared out of his mind, he called for his friends, and hearing their far away voices calling for him, he immediately ran towards where they were.

When he came out of the graveyard, he found out he was on the complete opposite side of the area of where his friends were... they were nowhere close to him. They even asked why he was "all the way over there" and he said that he heard them. But if he heard them, he would've caught up to his friends, not run towards an area far away from them. If his friends weren't calling him... who were? That gave him the shivers and after he told them what happened, they booked it out of there so fast lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 10, 2014)

kite said:


> That's where I got it from, it's not like I took the pics myself.



Yeah. It's just annoying because the person who posted the picture first has been trying to take credit for this.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2014)

I KEEP SEEING STUFF FROM THE CORNER OF MY EYE


----------



## kite (May 11, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yeah. It's just annoying because the person who posted the picture first has been trying to take credit for this.



Well now we know they didn't take the picture haha.



MayorIris said:


> I KEEP SEEING STUFF FROM THE CORNER OF MY EYE



WIPE OUT YOUR EYE CRUST... just kidding. :'D


----------



## Noah2000 (May 11, 2014)

When I was in bed I heard my cat jump and I thought it was a ghost.

The End.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 19, 2014)

http://sixpenceee.com/post/85860123694/sixpenceee-sixpenceee

Here's a link to a post on tumblr about a teacher that tells his students a paranormal story every year that actually happened to him. It's one of those stories that doesn't really scare you at the time but will keep replaying through your mind after. Or at least that's what has happened to me. there's a link to the audio in the post. A lot of people have said about weird things happening while they were listening to it. Nothing happened with me though. I thought it might be a good idea to experiment and see if anyone on here reports back with anything strange happening. 

This is a VERY long story and even if it doesn't scare you it's a great paranormal story which should be made into a film so it's worth the listen. Also you should check out other posts on this girl's blog. She posts some really good stuff.

Good luck!


----------



## In_The_Tardis (May 19, 2014)

Lately, Me and my family have been constantly seeing shadows out of the corner of our eyes. I just pray to Jesus and they go away. A few nights ago sometime around 2am I heard a loud crash coming from my parents room and my mom screamed, I thought someone had broken in so I shut my door and hid under the covers lol. Anyways my mom came out of her room and told me that the mirror had fallen, I literally was so scared I started shaking and then I started crying because it scared the crap outta me. The next day my mom told me that after she went back to bed she felt like something was under the bed. The next day guess what we found under the bed? The hook that held up the mirror O?O 
My Grandma Roseann died years ago and so did my grandpa Poppy. That day that the mirror fell my cousin who is three asked, "where is Roseann"? He doesn't even know who she was and he asked where is she! And then he said, where is poppy? Since then there have been no shadows or anything ( Thank god) but I just thought I'd share that with you guys.


----------



## Moose (May 19, 2014)

It was about 2am.I couldn't get to sleep that night.I was lying in my bunk bed . suddenly I felt mybed shaking wildly. I fell off I looked up only to see a shadow walk out side the door.
Another time my auntie was having a baby but unfortunately the baby died.My auntie was really upset.That night when she was asleep she had a dream that her mom (who was dead)  came in her dream and said "don't worry in 1 years and 1 month time. You will have another one.She was correct

- - - Post Merge - - -



In_The_Tardis said:


> Lately, Me and my family have been constantly seeing shadows out of the corner of our eyes. I just pray to Jesus and they go away. A few nights ago sometime around 2am I heard a loud crash coming from my parents room and my mom screamed, I thought someone had broken in so I shut my door and hid under the covers lol. Anyways my mom came out of her room and told me that the mirror had fallen, I literally was so scared I started shaking and then I started crying because it scared the crap outta me. The next day my mom told me that after she went back to bed she felt like something was under the bed. The next day guess what we found under the bed? The hook that held up the mirror O—O
> My Grandma Roseann died years ago and so did my grandpa Poppy. That day that the mirror fell my cousin who is three asked, "where is Roseann"? He doesn't even know who she was and he asked where is she! And then he said, where is poppy? Since then there have been no shadows or anything ( Thank god) but I just thought I'd share that with you guys.



SERIOUSLY, Thanks so much for creeping me for the next month.

- - - Post Merge - - -



In_The_Tardis said:


> Lately, Me and my family have been constantly seeing shadows out of the corner of our eyes. I just pray to Jesus and they go away. A few nights ago sometime around 2am I heard a loud crash coming from my parents room and my mom screamed, I thought someone had broken in so I shut my door and hid under the covers lol. Anyways my mom came out of her room and told me that the mirror had fallen, I literally was so scared I started shaking and then I started crying because it scared the crap outta me. The next day my mom told me that after she went back to bed she felt like something was under the bed. The next day guess what we found under the bed? The hook that held up the mirror O?O
> My Grandma Roseann died years ago and so did my grandpa Poppy. That day that the mirror fell my cousin who is three asked, "where is Roseann"? He doesn't even know who she was and he asked where is she! And then he said, where is poppy? Since then there have been no shadows or anything ( Thank god) but I just thought I'd share that with you guys.



SERIOUSLY, Thanks so much for creeping me for the next month.

- - - Post Merge - - -



In_The_Tardis said:


> Lately, Me and my family have been constantly seeing shadows out of the corner of our eyes. I just pray to Jesus and they go away. A few nights ago sometime around 2am I heard a loud crash coming from my parents room and my mom screamed, I thought someone had broken in so I shut my door and hid under the covers lol. Anyways my mom came out of her room and told me that the mirror had fallen, I literally was so scared I started shaking and then I started crying because it scared the crap outta me. The next day my mom told me that after she went back to bed she felt like something was under the bed. The next day guess what we found under the bed? The hook that held up the mirror O?O
> My Grandma Roseann died years ago and so did my grandpa Poppy. That day that the mirror fell my cousin who is three asked, "where is Roseann"? He doesn't even know who she was and he asked where is she! And then he said, where is poppy? Since then there have been no shadows or anything ( Thank god) but I just thought I'd share that with you guys.



SERIOUSLY, Thanks so much for creeping me for the next month.

- - - Post Merge - - -



In_The_Tardis said:


> Lately, Me and my family have been constantly seeing shadows out of the corner of our eyes. I just pray to Jesus and they go away. A few nights ago sometime around 2am I heard a loud crash coming from my parents room and my mom screamed, I thought someone had broken in so I shut my door and hid under the covers lol. Anyways my mom came out of her room and told me that the mirror had fallen, I literally was so scared I started shaking and then I started crying because it scared the crap outta me. The next day my mom told me that after she went back to bed she felt like something was under the bed. The next day guess what we found under the bed? The hook that held up the mirror O?O
> My Grandma Roseann died years ago and so did my grandpa Poppy. That day that the mirror fell my cousin who is three asked, "where is Roseann"? He doesn't even know who she was and he asked where is she! And then he said, where is poppy? Since then there have been no shadows or anything ( Thank god) but I just thought I'd share that with you guys.



SERIOUSLY, Thanks so much for creeping me for the next month.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2014)

i was in the carpark today and i was taking like 50239572 selfies and i was just goin thru them and i saw this so i zoomed in



Spoiler












is this a ghost????/ it looks like a man on the phone pls tell me this is a ghost i am so excited!!!
i thought it was a reflection fro somewhere else but the only things on either side of me were rows of cars so plZ BE A GHOST SOMEONE ELSE HELP ME HERE I AM HOLLA'ING B/COS YAAAAS I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## Hot (May 20, 2014)

The door to my walk-in (Closet) keeps opening and slamming against the wall hard. My mother just claims it's the wind but I don't think wind can unlock doors. I may be wrong though.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (May 20, 2014)

I was having lunch in my secondary school (was like 8 years ago) and as I was eating I heard footsteps but no on was around and I was just sitting down so I got up and looked around there was no one only footsteps and no they were not mine I stood still and kept hearing them, was pretty freaky


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 20, 2014)

The other night I came out of my bedroom and closed my door. When I started walking down the stairs it sounded like someone turned the handle and opened the door then whispered something. I didn't check behind me I just went straight downstairs and didn't look back. 

Last night my son was talking in his sleep but it sounded like he was having a conversation with someone because he was talking so much. I went to go check on him and as soon as I left my room he went quiet and didn't say anything.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (May 24, 2014)

Been a bit since I posted or read, so there's a bit of a backlog for me to read.

But, just now I was getting out of my shower. Had my towel wrapped around my head to dry my hair, but I could hear music and a woman singing. Mom had gone to bed several hours earlier, so naturally I thought, "Oops, I've left my music on. I did not realize it was that loud, hope it isn't keeping mom up."
So I come out, take the literally two steps to get into my bedroom-- and the music and singing stops. I check my playlist, figuring it just moved on to another song. But it was stopped. Not only that, the last song that was playing was by a male singer, definitely not what I was hearing. Not only that, my speakers -and- my music player volume were turned down so low that I shouldn't have been able to hear them (if they -were- playing) even out into the hallway.
I checked all my ring tones as well, but those also weren't the culprit.

Ah well, it's actually a rather typical experience in this house. Just thought I'd share.

Edit:
Was turning the lights off and feeding the cats just now, and I saw a girl in a blue dress run out of the living room and down the hall. I'd say it's most certainly time for bed.
Goodnight, all.


----------



## LambChoppa (May 31, 2014)

So I had to go stay at my high school for my Drivers Defense Class for a couple of hours. 
I got to the school at 6pm and stayed till 10pm. So 10pm comes and I'm waiting for my ride in the commons area. 
All the teachers, staff, students, and even most Janitors left. So I'm standing alone, in the dark with like 2 ceiling lights on near the exit doors. I'm looking around and all the sudden I see a guy with a red hoodie on, walk into the vending machine enclosure. 
I didn't recognize him at first, so I just stared at the area where he walked into, waiting for him to come out, so I could identify him. (There were lunch tables stacked over there, so as soon as he walked through the columns I couldn't see him anymore) But 5 mins passed and he didn't come back out. So I walked across the whole commons to get to the enclosure and nobody was there. There were no doors he could of gotten into and I knew he didn't walk away because I was starring over there the whole time. 
Then I went home. The End


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 31, 2014)

omg so once in my old house i was trying to fall asleep and i felt something peculiar in the air (i was like 5 years old) i couldnt sleep at all. then, all of a sudden i looked at my window (there was a curtain in front of the window) and i saw a shadow of a guy that looked like he was coming toward me. his arms were up and his hand were by the sides of his head. they were about a few inches from the sides of the head. I immediately went out and checked if anyone was outside and i saw nothing, it was even around midnight. it freakes me out so hard i couldnt sleep that night


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 31, 2014)

Well my father once told me he had been hiding from the Mexican police this was back in maybe 1966 and he had walked by himself past this quarry or pond or lake or something like that when it started raining. It was the middle of the night and there was thunder so he was trying to find shelter since he had been hiding behind some thick brush till it became night. He had stolen a horse and so had his friend from an old mans ranch and my father had sold the horse.So as my father is walking by himself in the open in the middle of the dark night he hears talking he could faintly make out the shadows of three women who looked like they were dressed in full body hijabs walking in his direction. So once he finally come across them and is about to pass them they all stop and start laughing really loudly.Now this spooked my father really badly and he ran away from them as fast as he could and as he was running he could still hear them laughing. He assumes they were witches because back then what women would be out and about in the middle of the night while its raining and thundering in the barren landscape that is the middle of nowhere.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 31, 2014)

LovelySweetDream said:


> Well my father once told me he had been hiding from the Mexican police this was back in maybe 1966 and he had walked by himself past this quarry or pond or lake or something like that when it started raining. It was the middle of the night and there was thunder so he was trying to find shelter since he had been hiding behind some thick brush till it became night. He had stolen a horse and so had his friend from an old mans ranch and my father had sold the horse.So as my father is walking by himself in the open in the middle of the dark night he hears talking he could faintly make out the shadows of three women who looked like they were dressed in full body hijabs walking in his direction. So once he finally come across them and is about to pass them they all stop and start laughing really loudly.Now this spooked my father really badly and he ran away from them as fast as he could and as he was running he could still hear them laughing. He assumes they were witches because back then what women would be out and about in the middle of the night while its raining and thundering in the barren landscape that is the middle of nowhere.



Your father is young and troubled so he could have stolen from the wrong house and they decided to let him have a small scare on that. Luckily he wasn't harm or anything or else you wont be here =x

It wasn't anything paranormal but this morning the baby is crying so loud and it disturb my sleep. The crying totally injected into my mind and cause me to dream of something horror of a child ghost hanging upside down outside the room in pain but my other companion (in dream) couldn't find where the sound come from, only me alone can see it through the mirror and tell them it is hanging upside down from the chandelier please help that poor soul lol the dream is so real thanks to that child crying outside my room!



LambChoppa said:


> So I had to go stay at my high school for my Drivers Defense Class for a couple of hours.
> I got to the school at 6pm and stayed till 10pm. So 10pm comes and I'm waiting for my ride in the commons area.
> All the teachers, staff, students, and even most Janitors left. So I'm standing alone, in the dark with like 2 ceiling lights on near the exit doors. I'm looking around and all the sudden I see a guy with a red hoodie on, walk into the vending machine enclosure.
> I didn't recognize him at first, so I just stared at the area where he walked into, waiting for him to come out, so I could identify him. (There were lunch tables stacked over there, so as soon as he walked through the columns I couldn't see him anymore) But 5 mins passed and he didn't come back out. So I walked across the whole commons to get to the enclosure and nobody was there. There were no doors he could of gotten into and I knew he didn't walk away because I was starring over there the whole time.
> Then I went home. The End



Your story remind me last time when my grandfather passed away, many years back. I was burning the incense paper (chinese culture) in the early morning before breakfast and I was sitting down on the floor beside the coffin. Then I thought I saw a pair of leg walking towards the main entrance and I though it was my uncle or cousin, I wanted to call them to help me with it so I can go for breakfast. Before that pair of leg reach the main entrance to outside I stand up but there is nobody to be seen. The coffin are not suppose to put on the floor so there is void area below I can see through to the opposite side. But this makes me wonder is it I am slow that he already walk out.....or is there really something else?


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2014)

Shortly after my grandfather died, I was eating dinner, and I saw a bowl of vegetables moving towards me. It was during the summer, and it wasn't windy at all that night. I honestly hate vegetables, but he always encouraged me to eat them :/

I'm pretty sure it was my grandfather, and it felt good that he still cared ^^


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Shortly after my grandfather died, I was eating dinner, and I saw a bowl of vegetables moving towards me. It was during the summer, and it wasn't windy at all that night. I honestly hate vegetables, but he always encouraged me to eat them :/
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was my grandfather, and it felt good that he still cared ^^



That is so sweet of him. You should then start eating vegetables even you hate it (me too) so he can rest in peace without worrying if you wont be eating any after he is gone~


----------

